# LG Stylo 4 root?



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## edwardxi (Jul 15, 2018)

I am afraid we are out of luck this time...see below



messi2050 said:


> Unfortunately stylo 4 requires unlock.bin from lg to unlock the bootloader to be able to flash twrp in order to flash [magisk or super su] and root the device [those information are according to 2 of the real device owners as i don't have one] this is similar to what exist on some lg v20 and g6 [carrier models] and from my experience lg won't allow bootloader to be unlocked similar to what they did on the models i mentioned, this mean that it will be very difficult if not impossible at all to root the stylo 4 and it will end like the still non-rootable stylo 3 ls777 from boost mobile.

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76891864&postcount=864


----------



## eddie24902005 (Jul 16, 2018)

I am getting one from T mobile. Wonder if it is bootloader locked....previously T mobile LG phones are not locked.....


----------



## edwardxi (Jul 16, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> I am getting one from T mobile. Wonder if it is bootloader locked....previously T mobile LG phones are not locked.....

Click to collapse



I got one from MetroPCS, LMQ710MS,
it's locked, have to request a code from LG to unlock, 
unfortunately, this device is not supported by LG to get a unlock code...


----------



## jhjhjhjhjhjh (Jul 16, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> I am getting one from T mobile. Wonder if it is bootloader locked....previously T mobile LG phones are not locked.....

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, All models of the stylo 4 in the U.S are bootloader locked and un rootable.
First tme in the stylo series history I wanted to return my stylo 4.
I elected to get the K20 Plus..
Great devs working on the K20 plus.
Im loving the Resurrection Remix Custom Rom.


----------



## mrmack44240 (Jul 19, 2018)

Why not there is devopler options enable oem unlock have you tried unlocking bootloader via adb commands


----------



## stark21 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a unlocked metropcs version of the stylo 4 will this phone work on verizon. as it does have bands 2-4-13 which is what verizon uses.


----------



## dcluvsme (Jul 30, 2018)

*LG Stylo 4 Xfinity Mobile....*



stark21 said:


> I have a unlocked metropcs version of the stylo 4 will this phone work on verizon. as it does have bands 2-4-13 which is what verizon uses.

Click to collapse



Just got this phone from Xfinity. I have "OEM Unlocking" enabled??? Is this a dummy OEM? 
Haven't tried anything yet.


----------



## Spacebaby (Jul 30, 2018)

*Root x Recovery*

Stylo 4

There is article that a quick Google search will turn up that claims to have step by step instructions including unlocking the bootloader of the Stylo 4 which is supposedly done with a .bin file emailed by LG after submitting IMEI number of the phone. But have yet to see any confirmations of this.


----------



## successnbd (Aug 2, 2018)

Any solution yet to unlock it?, mine is lg-stylo 4 metro pcs


----------



## abadasstanker69 (Aug 4, 2018)

Have any if you guys tried kingroot? I'm thinking of upgrading my stylo2 plus but I'm not going to if root hasn't been acquired. I used Kingroot about 7 times and got root on the first day of getting my Stylo2.  Maybe it'll work on the 4?


----------



## zimlokks (Aug 5, 2018)

Look, I want root as much as the next guy, but it's not happening this time. We gotta keep bugging LG/MetroPCS so the next time they release a phone it's unlockable! In my opinion root isn't as needed, although I'm missing some features like the ability to download Instagram photos, and some eye candy mods, not much is needed.


----------



## successnbd (Aug 5, 2018)

zimlokks said:


> Look, I want root as much as the next guy, but it's not happening this time. We gotta keep bugging LG/MetroPCS so the next time they release a phone it's unlockable! In my opinion root isn't as needed, although I'm missing some features like the ability to download Instagram photos, and some eye candy mods, not much is needed.

Click to collapse





friend just hold on,developers are going to surprise u, cos we are working hard to provide solution for this...i just a matter of time; soon u can root, unlock your device, do /customize whatever you want, we never back down NBD


----------



## jhjhjhjhjhjh (Aug 5, 2018)

successnbd said:


> friend just hold on,developers are going to surprise u, cos we are working hard to provide solution for this...i just a matter of time; soon u can root, unlock your device, do /customize whatever you want, we never back down NBD

Click to collapse



The bootloader not unlockable using the previous terminal or new fastboot commands....fastboot oem unlock, fastboot flashing unlock.
The carrier influenced the locked down of obtaining root.
Hope you guys can crack a hard shell..
Good luck...


----------



## Rx8Driver (Aug 6, 2018)

I may try the old towelroot app, but i currently have a metro lmq710ms stylo 4 and it IS bootloader locked...you need a bin file that's derived from an algorithm that uses the device ID and IMEI supplied by LG to unlock the bootloader using a fastboot command. Currently, this device isn't on LG's list of approved devices for an unlock but if I'm correct the device is essentially a slimmed down spec lmg710 which means it likely uses the same bootloader. Only problem is without knowing LG's algorithm that's building the unlock.bin file we can't generate one using our device ID/IMEI combination. 

I would say bug LG about it, but i fear this device isn't going to get enough people angry to get the job done! :/ which is a shame because it's a lovely budget device! Runs great! And a few root tweaks and kernel adjustments could really have it running like a flagship!

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## successnbd (Aug 6, 2018)

Rx8Driver said:


> I may try the old towelroot app, but i currently have a metro lmq710ms stylo 4 and it IS bootloader locked...you need a bin file that's derived from an algorithm that uses the device ID and IMEI supplied by LG to unlock the bootloader using a fastboot command. Currently, this device isn't on LG's list of approved devices for an unlock but if I'm correct the device is essentially a slimmed down spec lmg710 which means it likely uses the same bootloader. Only problem is without knowing LG's algorithm that's building the unlock.bin file we can't generate one using our device ID/IMEI combination.
> 
> I would say bug LG about it, but i fear this device isn't going to get enough people angry to get the job done! :/ which is a shame because it's a lovely budget device! Runs great! And a few root tweaks and kernel adjustments could really have it running like a flagship!
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





solution is on it's way


----------



## Rx8Driver (Aug 6, 2018)

successnbd said:


> solution is on it's way

Click to collapse



Root may be possible for things like TiBu but until someone cracks the bootloader (unlikely) ROMS, Recovery, Kernels are out...

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------

If someone was willing to share an official unlock.bin for a lmg710 then there's a REMOTE possibility a .bin could be built but it would be device-dependent, meaning the file would need editted for each device cuz they all have different dev id and imei's....i know there were some folks looking at it on another bl locked lg device but it's a real toughie with STRONG chances for bricking the bootloader...

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 11, 2018)

The only thing i want more than root which is alot easier is the AR Stickers port from LG G7 ThinQ.. Im currently working on it with an apk tool app i can share.. Its hard to find.. Any help would be appreciated.. This phone is beast even without root.. I had a guy tell me he prefers it over the iphone 8+ cause its all screen like Galaxy S8, has wide angle camera with qlens so camera port is possible, android 8.1 and 6.2" lcd?! Best free phone i ever had.. Even got the $6 a month issurance cause I'm keeping this for awhile.. But root would be nice..


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 12, 2018)

Ok so without a proper app port im not having luck.. Phone is only 32bit and main apps are 64bit.. Apparently the change need to be made in the manifest but not sure where in the manifest.. So far the ar core app install no prob since its 32bit.. After days found a google camera with modded manifest, its now 32bit and install.. Just ar stickers app port left and no info on modding manifest.. Any help would be appreciated.. This thread got quiet.. What you guys working on


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 12, 2018)

Here are pics of cam working..


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 12, 2018)

Rx8Driver said:


> Root may be possible for things like TiBu but until someone cracks the bootloader (unlikely) ROMS, Recovery, Kernels are out...
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might be on to something.. I googled bootloader unlocking tools and came across an old universal one i have yet to try. Its a long shot but maybe we can mod a unlock.bin like you said and make a fastboot tool to inject different imei and device id in the right part of the bin.. Then have the tool flash it.. In theory your idea can work and might be our only option if lg dev tool dont start working.. The phone is capable of bootloader unlock.. Just need our own tool to handle the unlock.bin.. Im hoping messi or our tool builders find something..


----------



## Rx8Driver (Aug 12, 2018)

lowkeyst4tus said:


> You might be on to something.. I googled bootloader unlocking tools and came across an old universal one i have yet to try. Its a long shot but maybe we can mod a unlock.bin like you said and make a fastboot tool to inject different imei and device id in the right part of the bin.. Then have the tool flash it.. In theory your idea can work and might be our only option if lg dev tool dont start working.. The phone is capable of bootloader unlock.. Just need our own tool to handle the unlock.bin.. Im hoping messi or our tool builders find something..

Click to collapse



Well i have SOME amount of experience with samsung bootloaders but honestly i just dont have the time to really put into it right now...there are definitely possibilities and nothing is impossible just have to found someone with the time, knowledge, and motivation!

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## crajuc23 (Aug 13, 2018)

I am getting "Device not recognized by provider. Please call customer care". Any one able to resolve this for this model? Two of the phones are getting same message.


----------



## Rx8Driver (Aug 13, 2018)

crajuc23 said:


> I am getting "Device not recognized by provider. Please call customer care". Any one able to resolve this for this model? Two of the phones are getting same message.

Click to collapse



SIM cards are in, right? 

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## crajuc23 (Aug 13, 2018)

Rx8Driver said:


> SIM cards are in, right?
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yep, got it 3 days ago. Still in Service. Also connected to WIFI.


----------



## KlepptoBizmawl (Aug 15, 2018)

*This link here seems to say differently..*



edwardxi said:


> I am afraid we are out of luck this time...see below
> 
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76891864&postcount=864

Click to collapse



I dont know. Id like to try it but i dont have a pc... Id like to believe this is real though.. Let me know??

https://www.techdroidtips.com/unlock-bootloader-lg-stylo-4-q710ms/


----------



## jfoster38122 (Aug 15, 2018)

I also am interested is seeing this device rooted but dunno how thats gonna happen with it locked.  Any way without going into detail how devs will get around this?

successnbd can you elaborate?


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 16, 2018)

KlepptoBizmawl said:


> I dont know. Id like to try it but i dont have a pc... Id like to believe this is real though.. Let me know??
> 
> https://www.techdroidtips.com/unlock-bootloader-lg-stylo-4-q710ms/

Click to collapse



Yes and no.. it was made around the release of the device before the writer knew lg wasn't ready to add the Stylo 4 to the unlock list.. in the comments he says he will correct it..

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Just a quick update.. while everyone with the skills and knowledge work on root, I'm working on rootless mods that get close to the real thing.. the modded Google cam 5.2 works but seems basic compared to the stock lg cam.. I'll play with it again if I get 32bit ar sticker port.. I have working volume booster that boost sound 60% & trust me it gets pretty loud.. the difference is very noticeable.. substratum & Andromeda works.. best $2 I ever spent.. the downside is someone needs to make us themes.. the themes I tested either don't work giving me a soft brick or partially work and looks strange.. we just need a substratum theme builder to transform our entire UI.. another downside is not debloating.. but I'm ok with that.. can Andromeda be reverse engineered to give us temp root? It actually does make substratum work as though the phone is rooted.. could be the key.. I will keep posting working stuff here till a mod give us a place for it.. NBD..

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

I'm testing themediy.apk to see if I get a working substratum theme for our device.. easy but time consuming.. the PC method easier but a lot more work.. wish me luck


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm willing to add a substratum theme builder to my Google account so the can get Andromeda free and build us great themes.. I guess the builder will need a Stylo 4.. I'm looking for a full theme to change the UI.. any builders lmk if you are up to the challenge..

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------

This is the volume booster app I use.. be careful.. it works a little to well.. be sure to start audio low before turning on.. at it's lowest the phone is still load.. it runs in the background until it's turned off.. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XWeiUjya1dZCPJeUbvs0Nu1RjcrUQMSY/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 20, 2018)

This is my idea come to light.. Transform my ui into android p.. Check out my navbar.. If we had twrp we can " fastboot boot recovery".. Then flash magisk.. Even thought we will have root, bootloader will still be locked so a pc will be need to boot twrp everytime.. Just a theory..


----------



## expensivePaperWeight (Aug 22, 2018)

lowkeyst4tus said:


> ...Any help would be appreciated.. This thread got quiet.. What you guys working on

Click to collapse



Hello, I'm here. 
I'm not trying to toot my own horn, but I want to help and I think I'm more than capable.  Let me say some things about myself (not being vain) just to see if I could get a pointer as to how I can start helping.

I'm a problem solver. I'm a coder.  I learn new things really quickly, especially when they are complicated.  I've rooted and ROMed and tweaked out many different phones and tablets, and discovered my own exploits to get things done on the PC side of things.  
Unfortunately my experience with "lead-climbing" in the phone and tablet universe is limited.  I mean I've mostly just followed posted instructions to carry out my roots, etc.   
So while I want to help get root for this device, I don't want to brick it either.  I have several older phones to experiment with, but most of them have root and rom available online already.  What can I do to start getting into the thick of it and help discover new content?  I want to (and believe I'm capable)  bring something useful back to this community that has helped me through the years.  
The most important thing in owning a device IMO is debloating and installing a root firewall. 
 If any vets want to take me under their wing, or give me some training style projects, I would be all over that. Anything to get me caught up so I can start making my own solutions.  

In the mean time, I'm going to see if I can track down this unlock.bin and reverse-engineer out the dev-ID and IMEI, as I think that's the key to making an unlocker for the Stylo 4.

Edit: I think these guys were attempting to figure out LG's algorithm for creating the unlock.bin.  They discovered the bin file is basically a file header with a 2048 bit RSA key tacked on.  Since the exact input string, as well as the private cipher key is unknown, it becomes virtually impossible to RE the algorithm.  The best advice I saw is to monitor the hardware of an LG when the fastboot flash unlock unlock.bin command is issued to see how the phone verifies the file.  This would have to be done on an already rooted LG device by someone with the knowledge to do so.  I'll see what else I can learn and report back.


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 22, 2018)

expensivePaperWeight said:


> Hello, I'm here.
> I'm not trying to toot my own horn, but I want to help and I think I'm more than capable.  Let me say some things about myself (not being vain) just to see if I could get a pointer as to how I can start helping.
> 
> I'm a problem solver. I'm a coder.  I learn new things really quickly, especially when they are complicated.  I've rooted and ROMed and tweaked out many different phones and tablets, and discovered my own exploits to get things done on the PC side of things.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great news.. keep up the good work.. the g7 themes work for the most part.. i paid for 2 Android pie themes, one FC the system ui the other dark one works perfectly for the most part.. gives the phone a custom rom feel to it.. i also noticed lg has a habit of adding devices to the unlock list after about a month of releasing their US unlocked variant.. hopefully we make the list..


----------



## tech15 (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone think our Stylo 4 will get Pie? Is this whole Project Treble thing legit?


----------



## TwentyFoursWorld (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone tried to use an ADB flash tool in order to unlcok boot-loader?
Also wanted to say im a returning member. I have been gone off this website for about 3 years. I use to work with samsung phones in my past but recently been caught in the dread of real-life. (Lol) just graduated high school and planning to major in computer sciences. Wish me luck.
But on to the real deal here, im willing to help in anyway I can to get this phone fully functional of obtaining root/trwp/roms. 
https://www.techdroidtips.com/unlock-bootloader-lg-stylo-4-q710ms/

This might be a fake, but if anyone can clarify it isn't. That would be great.


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 22, 2018)

TwentyFoursWorld said:


> Has anyone tried to use an ADB flash tool in order to unlcok boot-loader?
> Also wanted to say im a returning member. I have been gone off this website for about 3 years. I use to work with samsung phones in my past but recently been caught in the dread of real-life. (Lol) just graduated high school and planning to major in computer sciences. Wish me luck.
> But on to the real deal here, im willing to help in anyway I can to get this phone fully functional of obtaining root/trwp/roms.
> https://www.techdroidtips.com/unlock-bootloader-lg-stylo-4-q710ms/
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant call it fake.. it was written to early.. its for unlocking bootloader via lg, but lg hasnt added us to the list, they might after selling a certain amount of stylo 4s but nothing in stone yet..

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




tech15 said:


> Does anyone think our Stylo 4 will get Pie? Is this whole Project Treble thing legit?

Click to collapse



It looks promising.. we have to keep in mind that budget phones get ignored and with lg track record they might release a stylo 5 with Android pie..


----------



## tech15 (Aug 22, 2018)

lowkeyst4tus said:


> I cant call it fake.. it was written to early.. its for unlocking bootloader via lg, but lg hasnt added us to the list, they might after selling a certain amount of stylo 4s but nothing in stone yet..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Budget phones getting ignored is an understatement. I threw my question out there at the same I just realized my wife's Stylo 3 Plus hasn't received Oreo..cool midrange phones but weak updates. I reached out to LG about the 3 plus and got some generic meaningless reply. 
I'm no developer but I really am thankful for people like you and others on here who are willing to look into a bootloader unlock. Hopefully something gets worked out so we can get into ROMs and keep this phone going


----------



## METHOD1911 (Aug 27, 2018)

*volume booster*



lowkeyst4tus said:


> Yes and no.. it was made around the release of the device before the writer knew lg wasn't ready to add the Stylo 4 to the unlock list.. in the comments he says he will correct it..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 could you share the volume booster. I love this phone coming from a high end HTC phone. I'm over paying for phones. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ItzTropic (Aug 27, 2018)

expensivePaperWeight said:


> Hello, I'm here.
> I'm not trying to toot my own horn, but I want to help and I think I'm more than capable.  Let me say some things about myself (not being vain) just to see if I could get a pointer as to how I can start helping.
> 
> I'm a problem solver. I'm a coder.  I learn new things really quickly, especially when they are complicated.  I've rooted and ROMed and tweaked out many different phones and tablets, and discovered my own exploits to get things done on the PC side of things.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!! That's some hardwork, any updates about it ?


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 27, 2018)

Right now I can only debloat with adb commands, nothing more than that! The sound quality of the speaker is so bad and it can be greatly improved if I can flash the dolby atmos zip but no luck as no root available.


----------



## mustangtim49 (Aug 27, 2018)

OK, I've gotta ask, who thinks this phone is the biggest pile of **** they've ever owned? Not to toot my horn, yeah, I'm tooting it, been rooting /modding since Donut, I've been an XDA Newsriter and I've written for Android Headlines, I've also been a recognized contributor here on XDA. So all that being said, I've owned a Nexus since the 4 and my last the 6P. I've also owned the Stylo 1 & 2. But this thing, I'm surprised I haven't smashed it into a billion pieces yet. It lags, random reboots, lags, lags, calls voicemail at least 10 times a day on it's own, texts all my friends and others I don't know, it lags, the fingerprint sensor is a joke, the mic barely works, so it's no longer useful as it's basic form and finally but not least, it frickin LAGS! OMG! My OG Huawei Ascend would mop the floor with this turd. I publicly offer to purposely brick this POS because it doesn't deserve to be rooted and get custom ROMS. How can you people think this phone is great? Oh yeah, did I mention my stylus I'm guessing fell out or jumped to it's death because one day I noticed it was no longer a thing. Worst phone I've ever owned. Period.


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## ItzTropic (Aug 27, 2018)

mustangtim49 said:


> OK, I've gotta ask, who thinks this phone is the biggest pile of **** they've ever owned? Not to toot my horn, yeah, I'm tooting it, been rooting /modding since Donut, I've been an XDA Newsriter and I've written for Android Headlines, I've also been a recognized contributor here on XDA. So all that being said, I've owned a Nexus since the 4 and my last the 6P. I've also owned the Stylo 1 & 2. But this thing, I'm surprised I haven't smashed it into a billion pieces yet. It lags, random reboots, lags, lags, calls voicemail at least 10 times a day on it's own, texts all my friends and others I don't know, it lags, the fingerprint sensor is a joke, the mic barely works, so it's no longer useful as it's basic form and finally but not least, it frickin LAGS! OMG! My OG Huawei Ascend would mop the floor with this turd. I publicly offer to purposely brick this POS because it doesn't deserve to be rooted and get custom ROMS. How can you people think this phone is great? Oh yeah, did I mention my stylus I'm guessing fell out or jumped to it's death because one day I noticed it was no longer a thing. Worst phone I've ever owned. Period.

Click to collapse



Maybe you have to update the phone or a faulty phone, in my case I didn't have any lag or anything, I'm a heavy user, I use a lot of apps on the background even multiwindow still no lag at all


----------



## ItzTropic (Aug 27, 2018)

Guys I got good news, at least expect some fast updates 
 !!!!


----------



## mustangtim49 (Aug 28, 2018)

ItzTropic said:


> Guys I got good news, at least expect some fast updates View attachment 4582422 !!!!

Click to collapse



The only problem with system updates is that further patch against exploits that could possibly be used to gain root access to the system. Subject change, I've got one guy above that says he does not experience lag, does anyone else want to back him up or jump on my hate train? OK, back to the other subject, I'd stay away from updates if you truly want to gain SU privileges. The worst is having to downgrade and is not always possible. My phone is on the June update and my apps are religiously updated, so that's not my phones issue, it just sucks. Have any of you that praise this phone ever owned a top tier flagship phone? Because this is so not a Nexus 6p!


----------



## ItzTropic (Aug 28, 2018)

mustangtim49 said:


> The only problem with system updates is that further patch against exploits that could possibly be used to gain root access to the system. Subject change, I've got one guy above that says he does not experience lag, does anyone else want to back him up or jump on my hate train? OK, back to the other subject, I'd stay away from updates if you truly want to gain SU privileges. The worst is having to downgrade and is not always possible. My phone is on the June update and my apps are religiously updated, so that's not my phones issue, it just sucks. Have any of you that praise this phone ever owned a top tier flagship phone? Because this is so not a Nexus 6p!

Click to collapse



I'm just saying my experience with the device no need to get defensive or hating cuz of this, if you want trash the phone and that's it, I'm just here to check for root status not for silly ****y comments about it


----------



## tech15 (Aug 29, 2018)

mustangtim49 said:


> The only problem with system updates is that further patch against exploits that could possibly be used to gain root access to the system. Subject change, I've got one guy above that says he does not experience lag, does anyone else want to back him up or jump on my hate train? OK, back to the other subject, I'd stay away from updates if you truly want to gain SU privileges. The worst is having to downgrade and is not always possible. My phone is on the June update and my apps are religiously updated, so that's not my phones issue, it just sucks. Have any of you that praise this phone ever owned a top tier flagship phone? Because this is so not a Nexus 6p!

Click to collapse



Wow. Like the other guy stated: he's never had the issues you've experienced. Frankly neither have I. No one's hating on you or attacking you. You came on a thread about the Stylo 4, you trashed it and kind of left it at that. It's not that we don't believe you, but it's just not what we've dealt with personally on our phones. I bought the Stylo 4 on one of the first days it was available. I've also had the Stylo 2 and 3. Didn't have issues with those either. I buy these phones with the understanding that they're not high-end phones. It's not a Note 8 or 9. I've owned a Note 5 and S7. Both were great phones but they're not very budget friendly. The Stylo series is, however. It doesn't have off the wall specs. There's a lot it doesn't have but you do realize this phone is only $179, $30 or even free in some cases depending on port ins or current deals the carriers have. It has 2gb RAM so I experience a bit of lag, yes but only when I'm running a lot of apps in the background.
I haven't had the phone reboot randomly, dial voicemail or do anything crazy. You mentioned the 6P? That phone was the center of a lawsuit against Huawei. That phone had the famous Nexus name but suffered from a bootloop issue.


----------



## mustangtim49 (Aug 29, 2018)

ItzTropic said:


> I'm just saying my experience with the device no need to get defensive or hating cuz of this, if you want trash the phone and that's it, I'm just here to check for root status not for silly ****y comments about it

Click to collapse






tech15 said:


> Wow. Like the other guy stated: he's never had the issues you've experienced. Frankly neither have I. No one's hating on you or attacking you. You came on a thread about the Stylo 4, you trashed it and kind of left it at that. It's not that we don't believe you, but it's just not what we've dealt with personally on our phones. I bought the Stylo 4 on one of the first days it was available. I've also had the Stylo 2 and 3. Didn't have issues with those either. I buy these phones with the understanding that they're not high-end phones. It's not a Note 8 or 9. I've owned a Note 5 and S7. Both were great phones but they're not very budget friendly. The Stylo series is, however. It doesn't have off the wall specs. There's a lot it doesn't have but you do realize this phone is only $179, $30 or even free in some cases depending on port ins or current deals the carriers have. It has 2gb RAM so I experience a bit of lag, yes but only when I'm running a lot of apps in the background.
> I haven't had the phone reboot randomly, dial voicemail or do anything crazy. You mentioned the 6P? That phone was the center of a lawsuit against Huawei. That phone had the famous Nexus name but suffered from a bootloop issue.

Click to collapse



OK, you two realize I attacked no one, right? That being said, I'm gonna come off seeming a little offensive here, but honestly, you guys kinda attacked me and because of either your ignorance or just not reading my post, the first thing I said was the most important. If you really want an exploit to root your phone, the best thing you can do is refrain from system updates, not give advice to do them in a post that the main discussion is achieving root. So bad advice, no system updates! Secondly, all those bs websites that say root stylo 4 are bots that make the same claim for every phone that comes out. You want some malware, go play on those sights. I'm trying to help you guys, even if you think I'm a ****, I still have quite a resume and might know what I'm talking about. Short of LG adding the stylo 4 to their bootloader unlock program, it's a wrap boys and girls. Where does anyone get attack from my first reply? Really? Then trash Nexus? My phone is not defective, it boots up and starts impersonating an Android phone. The rom is junk, the hardware is not enough for the API Level, it's a perfect example of the rampid fragmentation that is still prolific throughout Android.


----------



## tech15 (Aug 29, 2018)

Please explain how me or the other person on here attacked you lol? All we said is we don't have issues with our Stylos. If it can't be rooted then I'm okay with that. Interesting you mentioned about malware because I agree with you on that actually. I've gone on some of those websites wanting to get a root method and I've been dumb in downloading something. Needless to say the next thing I had to do was just wipe windows and reload lol

On a side note to your profile pic: fox bodies rock! See? Something else we agree on! Those cars are frigging awesome


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 31, 2018)

METHOD1911 said:


> could you share the volume booster. I love this phone coming from a high end HTC phone. I'm over paying for phones. Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.goodev.volume.booster

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




mustangtim49 said:


> OK, I've gotta ask, who thinks this phone is the biggest pile of **** they've ever owned? Not to toot my horn, yeah, I'm tooting it, been rooting /modding since Donut, I've been an XDA Newsriter and I've written for Android Headlines, I've also been a recognized contributor here on XDA. So all that being said, I've owned a Nexus since the 4 and my last the 6P. I've also owned the Stylo 1 & 2. But this thing, I'm surprised I haven't smashed it into a billion pieces yet. It lags, random reboots, lags, lags, calls voicemail at least 10 times a day on it's own, texts all my friends and others I don't know, it lags, the fingerprint sensor is a joke, the mic barely works, so it's no longer useful as it's basic form and finally but not least, it frickin LAGS! OMG! My OG Huawei Ascend would mop the floor with this turd. I publicly offer to purposely brick this POS because it doesn't deserve to be rooted and get custom ROMS. How can you people think this phone is great? Oh yeah, did I mention my stylus I'm guessing fell out or jumped to it's death because one day I noticed it was no longer a thing. Worst phone I've ever owned. Period.

Click to collapse



I hate that there's no root.. but the g7 themes work great so my ui is Android pie.. there's alot of new features i really like.. for a free phone i cant complain..


----------



## mustangtim49 (Aug 31, 2018)

tech15 said:


> Please explain how me or the other person on here attacked you lol? All we said is we don't have issues with our Stylos. If it can't be rooted then I'm okay with that. Interesting you mentioned about malware because I agree with you on that actually. I've gone on some of those websites wanting to get a root method and I've been dumb in downloading something. Needless to say the next thing I had to do was just wipe windows and reload lol
> 
> On a side note to your profile pic: fox bodies rock! See? Something else we agree on! Those cars are frigging awesome

Click to collapse



I've got a 93 calypso coupe, 306, 67mm turbo. Yeah, XDA has always been known for its flaming threads, lol, guess everyone was misunderstanding each other. Anyway, well today my charging port took a deuce, another point for **** status. I don't know, I could see if I had a hardware issue or I wasn't on the latest update (June security patches) that the phone my be defective, I did the hardware check in setting, optimize, blah blah blah, maybe my opinion of what lag is differs than others. I'm sticking to it sucks and the only reason I'm on this thread was because I was checking for a root strategy. Doesn't look very good for our team.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




mustangtim49 said:


> I've got a 93 calypso coupe, 306, 67mm turbo. Yeah, XDA has always been known for its flaming threads, lol, guess everyone was misunderstanding each other. Anyway, well today my charging port took a deuce, another point for **** status. I don't know, I could see if I had a hardware issue or I wasn't on the latest update (June security patches) that the phone my be defective, I did the hardware check in setting, optimize, blah blah blah, maybe my opinion of what lag is differs than others. I'm sticking to it sucks and the only reason I'm on this thread was because I was checking for a root strategy. Doesn't look very good for our team.

Click to collapse



Hey, could guys hit the thanks button for my being a **** or maybe for the solid advice I gave?


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Aug 31, 2018)

ItzTropic said:


> Maybe you have to update the phone or a faulty phone, in my case I didn't have any lag or anything, I'm a heavy user, I use a lot of apps on the background even multiwindow still no lag at all

Click to collapse



The update made mine run better.. before I did it the phone kept lagging and getting hot.. those issues are fixed but some apps like Facebook have minor bug with freezing.. once i refresh it fixes..

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




ItzTropic said:


> Guys I got good news, at least expect some fast updates View attachment 4582422 !!!!

Click to collapse



Hell yeah.. means we might get Android pie..

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




mustangtim49 said:


> The only problem with system updates is that further patch against exploits that could possibly be used to gain root access to the system. Subject change, I've got one guy above that says he does not experience lag, does anyone else want to back him up or jump on my hate train? OK, back to the other subject, I'd stay away from updates if you truly want to gain SU privileges. The worst is having to downgrade and is not always possible. My phone is on the June update and my apps are religiously updated, so that's not my phones issue, it just sucks. Have any of you that praise this phone ever owned a top tier flagship phone? Because this is so not a Nexus 6p!

Click to collapse



That is correct.. root will be harder, but not impossible.. as long as we have bootloader access some like myself can live dangerous.. i was thinking about getting another one for root and not updating it.. the newer the patch the harder it is to get substratum to work.. it creates some system ui error with most themes.. they updating some themes for Android pie so that might not still be the case.. but they definitely give me that custom rom feel..


----------



## tech15 (Aug 31, 2018)

mustangtim49 said:


> I've got a 93 calypso coupe, 306, 67mm turbo. Yeah, XDA has always been known for its flaming threads, lol, guess everyone was misunderstanding each other. Anyway, well today my charging port took a deuce, another point for **** status. I don't know, I could see if I had a hardware issue or I wasn't on the latest update (June security patches) that the phone my be defective, I did the hardware check in setting, optimize, blah blah blah, maybe my opinion of what lag is differs than others. I'm sticking to it sucks and the only reason I'm on this thread was because I was checking for a root strategy. Doesn't look very good for our team.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol to your lower comment
Your car sounds and probably is badass 
Honestly man I'd turn that thing into warranty. There's zero reason to have all the issues you've stated. The only phone I've had issues like that was the Samsung Galaxy Lite. It was 30 bucks so I expected it to be a pretty crappy phone of course but damn it was a pile. Fortunately I got it replaced under warranty from metro pcs.
As far as root goes I'm trying to be optimistic. I know with this phone it looks difficult


----------



## alexander.jovanni (Sep 1, 2018)

lowkeyst4tus said:


> That's great news.. keep up the good work.. the g7 themes work for the most part.. i paid for 2 Android pie themes, one FC the system ui the other dark one works perfectly for the most part.. gives the phone a custom rom feel to it.. i also noticed lg has a habit of adding devices to the unlock list after about a month of releasing their US unlocked variant.. hopefully we make the list..

Click to collapse



Did you purchase your Android themes from LG SmartWorld? I'm trying to find a perfect theme for this Stylo 4 since the themes from other LG phones Ex. LG Stylo 3; do not work at all with this LG. It's more than likely that since it's running Android 8.1.0, not more than likely more like I'm assuming this, any LG Themes that come from the Play Store come with the error from my own personal experience “this theme no longer works on this device” or something similar as such. I've been on the SmartWorld app testing out LG Themes that way but I don't like any of them at all, I honestly have only found |ONE| theme that is slightly appealing since the notification icons were darker blue which I liked, but everything else added to that theme doesn't agree with me AT ALL lol. Most of the themes on that app suck and are terribly designed one sidedly meaning that if I just wanted to have the notification icons colors to be changed, I have to tolerate the dialer, app icon designs & extra unnecessary add-ons like an ill designed settings background etc. I was gonna self teach myself how to build LG Themes using LG's ThemePark windows application but apparently it's outdated so even with my experience building or designing themes and other things for Android it's pointless when it comes down to this scenario. Please explain what you meant by “the g7 themes worked for the most part” and please do tell where or which app you purchased/downloaded them.


----------



## IDontKnowMang (Sep 2, 2018)

It can in theory be done but it is entirely too difficult. I attempted to get an oem unlock code from lg but their reply was very irritating "sorry but blah blah blah phone not supported" so realistically without knowing the algorithm in which lg creates the codes its sealed up tight


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 3, 2018)

alexander.jovanni said:


> I've been on the SmartWorld app testing out LG Themes that way but I don't like any of them at all, I honestly have only found |ONE| theme that is slightly appealing since the notification icons were darker blue which I liked, but everything else added to that theme doesn't agree with me AT ALL lol. Most of the themes on that app suck and are terribly designed one sidedly meaning that if I just wanted to have the notification icons colors to be changed, I have to tolerate the dialer, app icon designs & extra unnecessary add-ons like an ill designed settings background etc. I was gonna self teach myself how to build LG Themes using LG's ThemePark windows application but apparently it's outdated so even with my experience building or designing themes and other things for Android it's pointless when it comes down to this scenario. Please explain what you meant by “the g7 themes worked for the most part” and please do tell where or which app you purchased/downloaded them.

Click to collapse



All themes for g7 and v35 by this developer works great for the most part.. others work to but crash the framework after reboot.. the developers have no interest in giving us support unless they get the phone they said.. i would think they will let us test for them since its doable but they won't give anything for free..
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lge.wsdeveloper.pdroid.g7.black
Substratum with Andromeda works to but i haven't spent much time testing it cause to make a theme fully compatible, it has to be made from scratch.. files needed can be pulled without root.. i have them saved to the cloud just incase someone decides to try or a pro wants to do us a favor..

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




alexander.jovanni said:


> Did you purchase your Android themes from LG SmartWorld? I'm trying to find a perfect theme for this Stylo 4 since the themes from other LG phones Ex. LG Stylo 3; do not work at all with this LG. It's more than likely that since it's running Android 8.1.0, not more than likely more like I'm assuming this, any LG Themes that come from the Play Store come with the error from my own personal experience “this theme no longer works on this device” or something similar as such..

Click to collapse



Just the themes for anything below oreo 8.1.0 & LG UX7, will give you that error you're talking about.. i did alot of testing.. testing play store themes are dafe because its easy to get a refund.. you just put it doesn't work in the refund claim.. the g7 and v35 are the most closely related so they work almost perfect.. the framework is slightly different and that why there are barely noticeable bugs.. the only other thing that can go wrong is the system ui crashing on reboot.. im assuming the bug comes from the framework part of the theme.. being made for a 64 bit phone, the more in depth the theme, the more chance it will crash on reboot.. the ones by WSTeams are my favorite because their Android 9.0 theme gave me an extra lg home setting to change the icon to something like 6 different shapes.. but system ui crashes on reboot.. a popular method of creating a theme one developer gave me instructions for, is to reverse engineer the theme that you want to fully port.. he gave me some themes he ported for g4/g5 which fully work in the g4/g5 threads, but give the error you spoke of on our device.. he included how to change the color, etc.. hes to busy to help us but he said it is easy to do the home theme+ themes than substratum..


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 4, 2018)

OTG works great.. using ps3 controller for gaming..


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 5, 2018)

Great news for some.. while we work on root, the abilities without it just got better.. apparently the rootless pixel launcher guy had an official google release, heavy duty for the masses.. google pulled it moments later because its better than theirs.. doesn't matter what they say, that's the truth.. fortunately apkmirror saved the day.. https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/...le-devices-hits-play-store-rootless-launcher/.. one of the new features is icon packs allowed.. now i have a full rom experience without root.. lg need to stop playing before we embarrass them.. screenshots of beast mode.. im using a paid Android pie icon pack..


----------



## B__B (Sep 6, 2018)

Hoe can i access fastboot and bootloader and Q710ULM


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 7, 2018)

B__B said:


> Hoe can i access fastboot and bootloader and Q710ULM

Click to collapse



We can access it, but not unlock it unless lg add support on their online tool.. we are working on a way around it, hoping we make the list..


----------



## B__B (Sep 7, 2018)

I cant access it or bootloader have tried everything


----------



## ckmontague (Sep 7, 2018)

Dude.. what icon pack and them are you using? Can't figure out how to make my notification dropdown, and phone app etc black like yours. Willing to buy the theme packs.

Also I got the launcher and bridge, I can't find bridge in my apps though, not sure what it does.

Do you recommend any other features? Keyboards, other rootless tweaks? I just moved for iOS so I'm a noob here.

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------




lowkeyst4tus said:


> Great news for some.. while we work on root, the abilities without it just got better.. apparently the rootless pixel launcher guy had an official google release, heavy duty for the masses.. google pulled it moments later because its better than theirs.. doesn't matter what they say, that's the truth.. fortunately apkmirror saved the day..  one of the new features is icon packs allowed.. now i have a full rom experience without root.. lg need to stop playing before we embarrass them.. screenshots of beast mode.. im using a paid Android pie icon pack..

Click to collapse



Dude.. what icon pack and them are you using? Can't figure out how to make my notification dropdown, and phone app etc black like yours. Willing to buy the theme packs.

Also I got the launcher and bridge, I can't find bridge in my apps though, not sure what it does.

Do you recommend any other features? Keyboards, other rootless tweaks? I just moved for iOS so I'm a noob here.


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 7, 2018)

ckmontague said:


> Dude.. what icon pack and them are you using? Can't figure out how to make my notification dropdown, and phone app etc black like yours. Willing to buy the theme packs.
> 
> Also I got the launcher and bridge, I can't find bridge in my apps though, not sure what it does.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bridge app is needed to make the google app show to the far left of the homescreen.. i installed both.. this is the black Android pie lg home theme from the play store im using and I bought the white version for a stock pie look.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lge.wsdeveloper.pdroid.g7.black.. this is the icon pack in my screenshots.. i enable it in the launcher settings.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cris87.oreo.. this is my wallpaper source.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andromo.dev623845.app684853.. im getting this icon pack.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pashapuma.pixp.iconpack.. i also bought Andromeda for substratum.. I haven't found a compatible theme source for it..


----------



## ckmontague (Sep 7, 2018)

Awesome man, thanks for the all the links!! What white version are you rocking for the stock pie look?


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 7, 2018)

ckmontague said:


> Awesome man, thanks for the all the links!! What white version are you rocking for the stock pie look?

Click to collapse



Sure.. its by the same developer.. every g7/v35 lg home theme i tested from the play store works.. some add features to the launcher settings.. some crash after reboot.. might be some hard to notice bugs like the icons in settings not changing.. but i dont mind.. the theme developers also said they wont give us support unless they own a device for testing.. their work isnt free.. i offered to test but they wont do that either since it'll be a free version in the wind.. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lge.wsdeveloper.pdroid.g7..


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 8, 2018)

Is the bootloader hardware dependant or software? Since the g7/v35 themes work almost 100%, can we use an unlock.bin from the g7/v35 to get an idea on how we can unlock the bootloader.. might not work out the box, but we can pick it apart..


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 8, 2018)

I have the kdz.. can we use it to gain root or something?

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

Anyone? I think I have root figured out.. kdz to modified tot/DLL


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 8, 2018)

I need a safestrap twrp and we might have recovery and root package.. the root is an almost definite.. but I rather try with safestrap recovery.. then it's looking more garanteed to work.. I'm going to try to make one for the 1st time while I wait for help..


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 9, 2018)

A regular twrp recovery.img might do..


----------



## tech15 (Sep 9, 2018)

lowkeyst4tus said:


> I need a safestrap twrp and we might have recovery and root package.. the root is an almost definite.. but I rather try with safestrap recovery.. then it's looking more garanteed to work.. I'm going to try to make one for the 1st time while I wait for help..

Click to collapse



Please keep us posted. Appreciate your work in this


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 9, 2018)

tech15 said:


> Please keep us posted. Appreciate your work in this

Click to collapse



Messi is helping me with the formula.. credits to him.. I'm trying to get him a test phone to speed things up..

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

Messi said the theory sounds solid.. it's time to build and test.. any help would be appreciated.. especially with injecting root into the tot file I extract from the kdz.. and figuring which flash method works best.. I'm going to start with a version of lgup I found..


----------



## tech15 (Sep 9, 2018)

Messi is awesome. Helped me a lot when I had my stylo 2.


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 9, 2018)

This is a link to the kdz I'm working with.. https://drive.google.com/file/d/17c8Pz1CV2Zuyh_-HW4R_o5vbkFUYJYJ9/view?usp=drivesdk.. firmware info in screenshot.. both me and Messi speculate LG holding off on us unlocking the bootloader because of project treble which our phones are compatible with.. it'll cost them alot of money.. the kdz is key to everything.. root, recovery and unbrick..


----------



## Dakkys (Sep 9, 2018)

I tried the RAMpage exploit on my device using  Drammer. " github/vusec/drammer"  Using the open source build but it just crashed the phone. So I spent the better part of last night modifying the open source project with some moderate success in getting to run but most attempts ended in crashes before completion of the cycle. So then I tried the Drammer.apk and instead of crashing the phone the app would just close out after it made a run. So at least it was doing something.  I opened up the Drammer.apk and pulled out rh-test64 from the assets folder in the apk . 

I pushed it




```
adb push rh-test64 /data/local/tmp
```


Then I ran Chmod 755




```
adb shell
chmod 755 /data/local/tmp/rh-test64
```


and I ran it




```
cd /data/local/tmp
 ./rh-test64
```


But that fails because it can't obtain contiguous memory.
So I ran it with 




```
./rh-test64 -d6
```


to free up some memory.  
and it finally works. 
However I haven't gotten a bit flip yet. But I just got this running. Not all devices are affected by it as it relies on defects in the ram chips to work. So even if I don't get a positive result someone else might.
 I'm currently running it like




```
./rh-test64 -c2500000 -d6 -r10
```


 -c2500000 is supposed to give the most bitflips according to the drammer github 

-c -d -r  command line options with ./rh-test64 explained 




```
Usage: ./rh-test64 [-a] [-A] [-c count] [-d seconds] [-f file] [-h] [-l seconds] [-r rounds] [-t timer]
   -a        : Run all pattern combinations
   -c count  : Number of memory accesses per hammer round (default is 1000000)
   -d seconds: Number of seconds to run defrag (default is disabled)
   -f base   : Write output to this file (basename)
   -h        : This help
   -l seconds: Log rotation (new log file) after this many seconds (default is 0 = disabled)
   -r rounds : Number of rounds to hammer all chunks (default 1)
   -t seconds: Number of seconds to hammer (default is to hammer everything)
```





Sorry that I couldn't link to the drammer github but I can't post links yet. Haven't been active on xda in a long time and can't remember my long in info. 
Also sorry for the terrible formatting of the post this has been a terribly long process of trying to get drammer to run as I originally was modifying the open source project little by little until I got the idea to look into the apk.


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 10, 2018)

Dakkys said:


> I tried the RAMpage exploit on my device using  Drammer. " github/vusec/drammer"  Using the open source build but it just crashed the phone. So I spent the better part of last night modifying the open source project with some moderate success in getting to run but most attempts ended in crashes before completion of the cycle. So then I tried the Drammer.apk and instead of crashing the phone the app would just close out after it made a run. So at least it was doing something.  I opened up the Drammer.apk and pulled out rh-test64 from the assets folder in the apk .
> 
> I pushed it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I traded my style 4 today for a v30 but I will continue my work for others to test..


----------



## Dakkys (Sep 10, 2018)

lowkeyst4tus said:


> I traded my style 4 today for a v30 but I will continue my work for others to test..

Click to collapse



Well hopefully your happy with your new phone! I downloaded the kdz you posted and was able to get it unpacked into a bunch of .bin files but wasn't able to go any further. I'm not use to lg phones as this is the first one I'm doing any dev work on.  Looks like I have a lot of reading to do. I'm currently pulling every file the phone will allow me to pull off of it right now and plan to probe around and see what I can do from there.


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Sep 12, 2018)

*tethered*



lowkeyst4tus said:


> This is my idea come to light.. Transform my ui into android p.. Check out my navbar.. If we had twrp we can " fastboot boot recovery".. Then flash magisk.. Even thought we will have root, bootloader will still be locked so a pc will be need to boot twrp everytime.. Just a theory..

Click to collapse



Too bad there isn't a tethered recovery like Intel chip devices have..... who cares about TWRP as long as Magisk or SuperSU could be flashed!!!


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 12, 2018)

Dakkys said:


> Well hopefully your happy with your new phone! I downloaded the kdz you posted and was able to get it unpacked into a bunch of .bin files but wasn't able to go any further. I'm not use to lg phones as this is the first one I'm doing any dev work on.  Looks like I have a lot of reading to do. I'm currently pulling every file the phone will allow me to pull off of it right now and plan to probe around and see what I can do from there.

Click to collapse



Yes.. It is a wealth of information and not a lot of Windows support.. Linux is what is mainly used.. I struggle with it because the interface caters to developers.. I will post links soon that might help.. I've been busy but I'm trying to make the time.. If you notice the bin files say, boot.bin or system.bin, lookup bin to iso and you in business..


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Sep 12, 2018)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/cr...l/tool-master-tool-unlock-bootloader-t2997696


----------



## lowkeyst4tus (Sep 12, 2018)

coolbeans2016 said:


> Too bad there isn't a tethered recovery like Intel chip devices have..... who cares about TWRP as long as Magisk or SuperSU could be flashed!!!

Click to collapse



It can be via tot.. There's instructions on how to mod the tot.. I will try to post those links to..

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

​


coolbeans2016 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/cr...l/tool-master-tool-unlock-bootloader-t2997696

Click to collapse



Messi said if only we had one unlock.bin maybe.. The recovery might be able to be injected to the tot like root, but if the Redmi method I planned on using worked.. Messi said if we can donate for a test device.. He can either do the twrp recovery or the whole thing.. Then this nightmare can easily conclude..


----------



## Dakkys (Sep 13, 2018)

Some links would be great. Im just attempting root status. Im looking into a few cve's that should affect our kernel. Working on a proof of concept in preparation for this weekend. Working 12+ hour days doesn't leave me much time during the week to make much progeess though.


----------



## dev-j (Sep 14, 2018)

*Found something that might help to achieve root on lg stylo 4*

Its a stock tar.gz file that can be found by lg site by google search "LMQ710ULM"   ive looked in this files by extracting it. It could be as simple as placing the su file and app in it and put it back to a tar.gz and flash it with lg tool or updater by computer.


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## Dakkys (Sep 14, 2018)

Unfortunately we have a locked bootloader so I don't think it would flash once it has been modified. I might be wrong though.


----------



## dev-j (Sep 15, 2018)

- A tool called "lguest" is available in this directory: type "make"
  to build it.  If you didn't build your kernel in-tree, use "make
  O=<builddir>".

- Create or find a root disk image.  There are several useful ones
  around, such as the xm-test tiny root image at
	Http  xm-test.xensource.com/ramdisks/initrd-1.1-i386.img

  For more serious work, I usually use a distribution ISO image and
  install it under qemu, then make multiple copies:

	  dd if=/dev/zero of=rootfile bs=1M count=2048
	  qemu -cdrom image.iso -hda rootfile -net user -net nic -boot d

  Make sure that you install a getty on /dev/hvc0 if you want to log in on the
  console!

- "modprobe lg" if you built it as a module.

- Run an lguest as root:

      tools/lguest/lguest 64 vmlinux --tunnet=192.168.19.1 \
        --block=rootfile root=/dev/vda

   Explanation:
    64: the amount of memory to use, in MB.

    vmlinux: the kernel image found in the top of your build directory.  You
       can also use a standard bzImage.

    --tunnet=192.168.19.1: configures a "tap" device for networking with this
       IP address.

    --block=rootfile: a file or block device which becomes /dev/vda
       inside the guest.

    root=/dev/vda: this (and anything else on the command line) are
       kernel boot parameters.

- Configuring networking.  I usually have the host masquerade, using
  "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE" and "echo 1 >
  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward".  In this example, I would configure
  eth0 inside the guest at 192.168.19.2.

  Another method is to bridge the tap device to an external interface
  using --tunnet=bridge:<bridgename>, and perhaps run dhcp on the guest
  to obtain an IP address.  The bridge needs to be configured first:
  this option simply adds the tap interface to it.

  A simple example on my system:

    ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0
    brctl addbr lg0
    ifconfig lg0 up
    brctl addif lg0 eth0
    dhclient lg0

  Then use --tunnet=bridge:lg0 when launching the guest.


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 15, 2018)

dev-j said:


> Its a stock tar.gz file that can be found by lg site by google search "LMQ710ULM"   ive looked in this files by extracting it. It could be as simple as placing the su file and app in it and put it back to a tar.gz and flash it with lg tool or updater by computer.

Click to collapse



Oh believe you are talking about the kernel source, same problem you don't have a way to flash it..


----------



## tech15 (Sep 16, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> Oh believe you are talking about the kernel source, same problem you don't have a way to flash it..

Click to collapse



Messi do you have access to this device?


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 16, 2018)

tech15 said:


> Messi do you have access to this device?

Click to collapse



No i don't.


----------



## tech15 (Sep 16, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> No i don't.

Click to collapse



Is there a fund where we can donate to get you one?


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 16, 2018)

tech15 said:


> Is there a fund where we can donate to get you one?

Click to collapse



Not yet, it's up to you if you wanna start one.


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 17, 2018)

i95swervin said:


> I am wondering if we can use something like the lg v30 "wtf exploit" https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76584629&postcount=193 we would need to convert to the us unlock version ( not sure if we can because tmobile/metropcs uses a unique key blown into the cpu atleast on other devices )
> 
> If we could get a hold of the us unlocked kdz variant then maybe we could officially unlock.

Click to collapse



Yes such new discovered methods are your best hope..
https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-v30/how-to/root-h932-lafploit-1-5-to-v20a-t3842550
Of course it won't work directly and will need modifications to work on stylo plus it's very risky and it will brick the device instantly if you didn't pull the usb cable after flashing laf or made something wrong, i just headed here to share that thread but you were faster to it


----------



## DarkKurozaky (Sep 19, 2018)

So we are ****d? Gooddam I just wasted like 4 weeks of salary in this **** phone. I just want a ****load of internal memory.


----------



## xdause (Sep 19, 2018)

DarkKurozaky said:


> So we are ****d? Gooddam I just wasted like 4 weeks of salary in this **** phone. I just want a ****load of internal memory.

Click to collapse



Lol. well it's a decent device that has only 2gb ram.  The lg q7 is bootloader locked too.   Anything phone from google fi is your best bet.


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 20, 2018)

i95swervin said:


> the issue still remains about unlocking the bootloader, Currently it is not supported by LG's developer program and requires a unlock.bin file to flash via fastboot. If we modify any of the stock partions with the stock bootloader in place we would fail the sig check at boot and would result in a bootloop or worse a brick.
> 
> I have contacted metro pcs about retrieving a unlock.bin to unlock the bootloader but they either seemed to be uninformed about what I was asking or simply said we don't supply that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We still don't know if the g model requires unlock.bin or it works like stylo 2 and 3 plus, there is a chance it does not need unlock.bin.


----------



## tech15 (Sep 21, 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxLaPhB9jEc what in the world is this...

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 21, 2018)

Scerver said:


> I am getting one from T mobile. Wonder if it is bootloader locked....previously T mobile LG phones are not locked.....

Click to collapse



Yes it's locked and still no way to unlock it till the moment.

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------




tech15 said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxLaPhB9jEc what in the world is this...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------

Click to collapse



Fake


----------



## tech15 (Sep 21, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> Yes it's locked and still no way to unlock it till the moment.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol I figured it was fake. my face when I saw it on YouTube was like


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 21, 2018)

tech15 said:


> lol I figured it was fake. my face when I saw it on YouTube was like

Click to collapse



I saw such videos for every device i owned 

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




tech15 said:


> lol I figured it was fake. my face when I saw it on YouTube was like

Click to collapse



Why do you want to root your stylo 4 :laugh:


----------



## tech15 (Sep 21, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> I saw such videos for every device i owned
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Low ram is lagging my phone lol


----------



## ItzTropic (Sep 21, 2018)

Take advantage of treble support with GSI ROMs will be awesome to try them out the mainly reason and the most reasonable to have root these days!!!!!


----------



## DarkKurozaky (Sep 21, 2018)

Man, I am pissed, This trash phone is even restricted in "format as internal" And I bought a 128 gb sd just for this, Its only got like 20 gb of internal left. Holy godddam shiet my old asf Galaxy s5 mini didnt dissapoint as this, first day with it and it gets laggy.


----------



## tech15 (Sep 21, 2018)

DarkKurozaky said:


> Man, I am pissed, This trash phone is even restricted in "format as internal" And I bought a 128 gb sd just for this, Its only got like 20 gb of internal left. Holy godddam shiet my old asf Galaxy s5 mini didnt dissapoint as this, first day with it and it gets laggy.

Click to collapse



Lag here too. And battery doesnt seem to last like when I first had it. What a shame


----------



## ItzTropic (Sep 26, 2018)

Any root related news ?


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## mingkee (Sep 27, 2018)

How about US open market (unlocked) model?
I got Moto G6 and it's pretty easy to root but the screen is small. It also has VoLTE support out of the box with T-Mobile even it's unlocked model.


----------



## messi2050 (Sep 27, 2018)

mingkee said:


> How about US open market (unlocked) model?
> I got Moto G6 and it's pretty easy to root but the screen is small. It also has VoLTE support out of the box with T-Mobile even it's unlocked model.

Click to collapse



Will need owner of this device to check if bootloader can be unlocked.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Sep 30, 2018)

It does suck that we have no root but I have been able to do a few things that I would normally need root to do but with adb.
I have added immersive mode which gives me all my screens real estate more so than LGs built in immersive mode.
I have also been able to disable more apps than permitted using abd. Doing all this has made me really like this phone!
I also see that supposedly Substratum theme engine works with this phone but because it's Oreo I am to cheap to purchase the add-on to make it work.


----------



## lojopgh (Oct 4, 2018)

I will agree with the others who say this thing is super laggy and buggy.  Would love root but don't think it's happening.  Sorry I bought this phone now.  My ZTE Zmax pro without root was way better than this thing.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Oct 5, 2018)

I am confused about the laggy comments. Out of the box, before I did anything, I used adb commands to disable any apps that I would never use (which was most of them). I have experienced little to no lag with almost a week of use and the battery is phenomenal. I came from an S7 so I know this phone is not nearly as good but for what it is, I am quite happy with it.


----------



## lojopgh (Oct 6, 2018)

GartimusPrime said:


> I am confused about the laggy comments. Out of the box, before I did anything, I used adb commands to disable any apps that I would never use (which was most of them). I have experienced little to no lag with almost a week of use and the battery is phenomenal. I came from an S7 so I know this phone is not nearly as good but for what it is, I am quite happy with it.

Click to collapse



Sometimes I think maybe it's just my phone.  Maybe I got a bum phone from the factory.


----------



## winmod21 (Oct 8, 2018)

GartimusPrime said:


> I am confused about the laggy comments. Out of the box, before I did anything, I used adb commands to disable any apps that I would never use (which was most of them). I have experienced little to no lag with almost a week of use and the battery is phenomenal. I came from an S7 so I know this phone is not nearly as good but for what it is, I am quite happy with it.

Click to collapse



Same here. :good:  Set-up a Stylo 4 for a fam member today and was very impressed; it seemed very snappy and fast. Great screen, great feel, great battery life so far. All in all, great everything, so far that is. My wife has the Note 8, and she loves it, but this Stylo 4 was $700 cheaper! Just hope it doesn't prove to be that much cheaper, literally, in quality & durability etc. Anyway, after setting it up, I wouldn't mind having one as well. 

I'm still cruising along down the trail with my S7 Active, purchased unlocked in June 2017. Still liking it, for what I need. We've never rooted anything. But for the first time I'm considering/wondering about rooting my S7A . . .due to samsung's ridiculous, persistent, never-ending, incessant, molesting and pernicious, so-called 'software updates'.  Can you tell I'm pissed !?  lol
They trashed and deleted and ruined my [samsung v. 4.4.11.4] messaging app last week ---which was not only customizable for colors & bubble style etc, but also for 'background'--- by replacing it with their latest non-customizable generic piece of crap [v. 5.0.10.9] messaging app (of course without my consent).


----------



## Zack9x8 (Oct 9, 2018)

So question , 
I got the Lg Stylo 4 Metro PCS
And this issue has been happening randomly where ill be Typing a text and the feedback Vibration just stops , than it'll start working again . 
Downloaded a APP called Vibration tester where any place on screen will VIB when touched ( I go to this when it freezes and and sometimes takes a few seconds (maybe like 8 sec ) To start working again.. )
any ideas ?


----------



## tech15 (Oct 9, 2018)

Which keyboard are you using, the standard LG one? Have you tried clearing cache and data?


----------



## winmod21 (Oct 10, 2018)

Zack9x8 said:


> So question ,
> I got the Lg Stylo 4 Metro PCS
> And this issue has been happening randomly where ill be Typing a text and the feedback Vibration just stops , than it'll start working again .
> Downloaded a APP called Vibration tester where any place on screen will VIB when touched ( I go to this when it freezes and and sometimes takes a few seconds (maybe like 8 sec ) To start working again.. )
> any ideas ?

Click to collapse



I haven't experienced that, as I've only been swyping on the keyboard; I'm a swyper :fingers-crossed:, and using the stylus to hand-write a few text messages. And not a lot at that as it's not my phone, rather I set it up for a fam member. But I can check tomorrow, Wednesday --by doing some typing-- and try to report back by tomorrow night.


----------



## winmod21 (Oct 10, 2018)

Zack9x8 said:


> So question ,
> I got the Lg Stylo 4 Metro PCS
> And this issue has been happening randomly where ill be Typing a text and the feedback Vibration just stops , than it'll start working again .
> Downloaded a APP called Vibration tester where any place on screen will VIB when touched ( I go to this when it freezes and and sometimes takes a few seconds (maybe like 8 sec ) To start working again.. )
> any ideas ?

Click to collapse



Not able to duplicate on our Stylo 4; not noticing any 'feedback vibration' stopage. We have the 3GB unlocked Stylo 4 from amazon; model # LMQ710ULM.AAMZBK


----------



## Zack9x8 (Oct 10, 2018)

I am using the standard lg keyboard now and still happens


----------



## Zack9x8 (Oct 11, 2018)

So I went to metro and they are going to mark it up as a manufacturer issue and order me a new one ( 30 bux ) 
not that bad but yay i guess


----------



## tech15 (Oct 11, 2018)

Zack9x8 said:


> So I went to metro and they are going to mark it up as a manufacturer issue and order me a new one ( 30 bux )
> not that bad but yay i guess

Click to collapse



It's cool you're getting a replacement phone but in my opinion I don't feel you should have to pay anything, even $30. Aren't you covered under a year warranty from LG?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2018)

winmod21 said:


> Same here. :good:  Set-up a Stylo 4 for a fam member today and was very impressed; it seemed very snappy and fast. Great screen, great feel, great battery life so far. All in all, great everything, so far that is. My wife has the Note 8, and she loves it, but this Stylo 4 was $700 cheaper! Just hope it doesn't prove to be that much cheaper, literally, in quality & durability etc. Anyway, after setting it up, I wouldn't mind having one as well.
> 
> I'm still cruising along down the trail with my S7 Active, purchased unlocked in June 2017. Still liking it, for what I need. We've never rooted anything. But for the first time I'm considering/wondering about rooting my S7A . . .due to samsung's ridiculous, persistent, never-ending, incessant, molesting and pernicious, so-called 'software updates'.  Can you tell I'm pissed !?  lol
> They trashed and deleted and ruined my [samsung v. 4.4.11.4] messaging app last week ---which was not only customizable for colors & bubble style etc, but also for 'background'--- by replacing it with their latest non-customizable generic piece of crap [v. 5.0.10.9] messaging app (of course without my consent).

Click to collapse



You don't HAVE to take the app updates, there are options in settings and in the PlayStore to prevent auto-updates.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack9x8 (Oct 11, 2018)

tech15 said:


> It's cool you're getting a replacement phone but in my opinion I don't feel you should have to pay anything, even $30. Aren't you covered under a year warranty from LG?

Click to collapse



Be more of a headache they wanted me to pay a hundred and some deductible


----------



## winmod21 (Oct 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You don't HAVE to take the app updates, there are options in settings and in the PlayStore to prevent auto-updates.

Click to collapse



Hello and thank you. Where would that be in Settings? As I don't recollect an option to prevent. According to the AT&T store people, (one of whom recently caused --in her words "accidentally"-- my phone to go into a software update mode!..which can only be delayed 3~4 times by touching 'Remind me later,' before it forces itself upon the phone - even though you have both your WiFi & mobile data TURNED-OFF !), they "can't be prevented"; the AT&T people claimed the so-called 'update's were from Samsung, and therefore not preventable.

Nevertheless it'd be great to know how to prevent them! Thanks very much if you have any tips to share. Although I've already lost my nice messaging app w/the custom 'background' and bubbles and colors options in the massage app settings. =(  So I guess I'd have to root to get that back?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2018)

winmod21 said:


> Hello and thank you. Where would that be in Settings? As I don't recollect an option to prevent. According to the AT&T store people, (one of whom recently caused --in her words "accidentally"-- my phone to go into a software update mode!..which can only be delayed 3~4 times by touching 'Remind me later,' before it forces itself upon the phone - even though you have both your WiFi & mobile data TURNED-OFF !), they "can't be prevented"; the AT&T people claimed the so-called 'update's were from Samsung, and therefore not preventable.
> 
> Nevertheless it'd be great to know how to prevent them! Thanks very much if you have any tips to share. Although I've already lost my nice messaging app w/the custom 'background' and bubbles and colors options in the massage app settings. =(  So I guess I'd have to root to get that back?

Click to collapse



Stock software updates are a little more difficult to disable, but can be done, it just depends on the device in question. It requires root to disable stock update notification. There isn't a general way if doing this, it varies from one device to the next so you'd have to search for the disable method for each different device model/model number. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tech15 (Oct 12, 2018)

Zack9x8 said:


> Be more of a headache they wanted me to pay a hundred and some deductible

Click to collapse



Wow...but in my view that's some type of hardware defect and should be covered. 
I had one issue years ago with a Samsung from Metro and they replaced it free. I had to jump through some hoops and send an email but ultimately I got it. Maybe they've changed their policies. On my Stylo 4 so far I've had no issues knock on wood


----------



## winmod21 (Oct 12, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Stock software updates are a little more difficult to disable, but can be done, it just depends on the device in question. It requires root to disable stock update notification. There isn't a general way if doing this, it varies from one device to the next so you'd have to search for the disable method for each different device model/model number.

Click to collapse



Thanks again! I guess I'll start looking into rooting my S7A. Just not sure where to start; what or who's procedure to follow; which method is safest; which of the many threads/procedures to choose , etc etc.

I suppose one would start here, but what I've read so far ---on those S7A ROM/roots threads--- looked either very poorly written and/or explained, so therefore seemingly precarious to follow or attempt.    All with warnings that your phone could end-up bricked etc.


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## mingkee (Oct 12, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> Will need owner of this device to check if bootloader can be unlocked.

Click to collapse



This is a display model, but you can give it a shot


----------



## messi2050 (Oct 12, 2018)

mingkee said:


> This is a display model, but you can give it a shot

Click to collapse



You have one? Try to access fastboot and unlock bootloader.


----------



## mingkee (Oct 12, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> Will need owner of this device to check if bootloader can be unlocked.

Click to collapse





messi2050 said:


> You have one? Try to access fastboot and unlock bootloader.

Click to collapse



Not yet, but I may buy one in November


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi,

As this is a public forum kindly avoid posting personal info such as imei/passwords/credentials and so forth :highfive:

Enjoy


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Oct 17, 2018)

*?*



messi2050 said:


> You have one? Try to access fastboot and unlock bootloader.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/general/unlock-unlock-lg-g4-device-usu-t3760451


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 17, 2018)

coolbeans2016 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/general/unlock-unlock-lg-g4-device-usu-t3760451

Click to collapse



Why did you post this? What you posted is for LG G4, this thread has nothing to do with LG G4, this is LG Stylo 4.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## messi2050 (Oct 17, 2018)

coolbeans2016 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/general/unlock-unlock-lg-g4-device-usu-t3760451

Click to collapse



Looks good but still needs much work to work on stylo 4, success rate is unknown too..

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Why did you post this? What you posted is for LG G4, this thread has nothing to do with LG G4, this is LG Stylo 4.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He is just sharing ideas i believe.


----------



## estherhaus (Oct 20, 2018)

*unlock.bin*



messi2050 said:


> You have one? Try to access fastboot and unlock bootloader.

Click to collapse



When I reboot into bootloader I get a screen with

quick guidance
1. read device id
fastboot oem device-id
2.write unlock key
fastboot flash unlock unlock.bin
3.check bootloader is unlocked
fastboot getvar unlocked

So it looks possible with the right unlock.bin file.


----------



## messi2050 (Oct 20, 2018)

estherhaus said:


> When I reboot into bootloader I get a screen with
> 
> quick guidance
> 1. read device id
> ...

Click to collapse



yea but there is currently no way to get it, there are few devices only that support unlocking bootloader using that way at lg website :



> • LG G7: LMG710EM for the European market
> 
> • LG V30: H930 and H930G for the European market
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tech15 (Oct 21, 2018)

Has anyone written to LG asking for a code to unlock the bootloader? I don't see why they would allow only select devices and not others.


----------



## estherhaus (Oct 22, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> yea but there is currently no way to get it, there are few devices only that support unlocking bootloader using that way at lg website :

Click to collapse



Those were all flagship devices at one time, with the most development. Maybe with enough requests they will release it.

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




tech15 said:


> Has anyone written to LG asking for a code to unlock the bootloader? I don't see why they would allow only select devices and not others.

Click to collapse



That sounds like a good place yo start.


----------



## tech15 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm not even able to send LG an email. I wrote out a very professional email stating we kindly request that they provide us an unlock key for the bootloader. It won't send. I'm not going to give up on this though. I don't know if an error on their end or what. I tried from my phone and pc. Nothing. Anyway I am on here asking anyone on here to write or call in to LG. I believe the more voices they hear the better our chances of having our bootloader unlocked. I want this to happen.


----------



## deloj (Oct 30, 2018)

tech15 said:


> I'm not even able to send LG an email. I wrote out a very professional email stating we kindly request that they provide us an unlock key for the bootloader. It won't send. I'm not going to give up on this though. I don't know if an error on their end or what. I tried from my phone and pc. Nothing. Anyway I am on here asking anyone on here to write or call in to LG. I believe the more voices they hear the better our chances of having our bootloader unlocked. I want this to happen.

Click to collapse



I'll def send them an email or call them. You probably sent an email from their homepage. Maybe they have an email we can send manually?

On a side note I came across a website that claims to root the phone. I dont know if its legit or not. But if anyone has any opinions on it, heres the link and let me know:
https://www.techdroidtips.com/root-lg-stylo-4/

Lastly, does anyone know if theres an asian variant to the phone that is rootable?


----------



## jfoster38122 (Oct 31, 2018)

I signed up on some LG site and contacted them and they said they have no plans to even make it unlock able


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2018)

jfoster38122 said:


> I signed up on some LG site and contacted them and they said they have no plans to even make it unlock able

Click to collapse



That is supposed to be illegal.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sfed (Nov 4, 2018)

Why can't you just unlock or jail break it first. If you take it another carrier they can do it.


----------



## dave157 (Nov 4, 2018)

sfed said:


> Why can't you just unlock or jail break it first. If you take it another carrier they can do it.

Click to collapse



Because the manufacturer (LG) provides the code  to unlock the bootloader, not the same as carrier/sim-lock. Btw you 'jailbreak' an iPhone or Apple device. Android devices are bootloader unlocked and/or rooted.


----------



## jfoster38122 (Nov 4, 2018)

from what LG told me they have no plans for the stylo 4 to have the bootloader unlocked or any development done on it
it's not in the drop down list on the LG dev website to run the bootloader unlocker
guess it's time for me to pick out a new phone and this time I'll pick one that's already rooted


----------



## tecknight (Nov 6, 2018)

*Request for images*

Has anyone pulled the partition images for this phone ?
The images can be pulled using LGUP developer mode, DUMP option.
I have instructions here on how to install LGUP Dual mode:
Install LGUP Dual Mode(Dev/User) on your Windows PC
Once you install it, connect your phone to PC, launch LGUP (dev mode), select the DUMP option, then click OK.
It will ask you to select the folder to save images to.
Select a folder.
It will then list the partitions on the device.
Select as many as you like and click OK.
It will pull a binary image for any partition.
I would like to see these for the Stylo 4.
I am pretty familiar with LG phones, partitions, etc.
I will see if I can find something.
If I can, I will be the first in line to buy a Stylo 4


----------



## messi2050 (Nov 7, 2018)

jfoster38122 said:


> from what LG told me they have no plans for the stylo 4 to have the bootloader unlocked or any development done on it
> it's not in the drop down list on the LG dev website to run the bootloader unlocker
> guess it's time for me to pick out a new phone and this time I'll pick one that's already rooted

Click to collapse



I said that since day one, looking to their other locked carrier devices such as the stylo 3 and flagships that was what i expected since first day, there won't be (official bootloader unlock method) provided from lg for this device.


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## tecknight (Nov 8, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> I said that since day one, looking to their other locked carrier devices such as the stylo 3 and flagships that was what i expected since first day, there won't be (official bootloader unlock method) provided from lg for this device.

Click to collapse



That's a shame. It's a beautiful and cheap phone. Yet they allow complete bootloader unlock at owner's discretion for the cv1 devices:
Aristo 2
Aristo 2 plus
K8 plus
I got my Aristo 2 for literally $3 after all was said and done


----------



## ben_deez (Nov 8, 2018)

I have the stylo 4 (710) by metro pcs... I will follow your instructions above to get a partition dump and post a link


----------



## tecknight (Nov 9, 2018)

ben_deez said:


> I have the stylo 4 (710) by metro pcs... I will follow your instructions above to get a partition dump and post a link

Click to collapse



Thank you my brother !!


----------



## rootCIMv2 (Nov 10, 2018)

*Getting Partitions For You*



tecknight said:


> Has anyone pulled the partition images for this phone ?
> The images can be pulled using LGUP developer mode, DUMP option.
> I have instructions here on how to install LGUP Dual mode:
> Install LGUP Dual Mode(Dev/User) on your Windows PC
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Tecknight,
     I just got a MetroPCS Stylo 4, got LGUP and set it to Dev mode.... LGUP freaks if I try to dump all partitions. What partitions do you need to look at? Do you need me to list the partitions for you? I appreciate all of your help.

rootCIMv2


----------



## RoryB (Nov 10, 2018)

tecknight said:


> Has anyone pulled the partition images for this phone ?
> The images can be pulled using LGUP developer mode, DUMP option.
> I have instructions here on how to install LGUP Dual mode:
> Install LGUP Dual Mode(Dev/User) on your Windows PC
> ...

Click to collapse



I keep getting write failures. Maybe trying too many things. Can you tell me which you need as a minimum for what you re trying to do?

I have a LG LM-Q710ULM


----------



## rootCIMv2 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Hey Team: I've dumped about two-thirds of partitions from Q710MS10g*

Just wanted to give everyone a status update. So far I've successfully dumped about two-thirds of the partitions from the Stylo 4. Here's what I've dumped so far:


2018-11-10  15:29         2,097,152 aboot_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:30         2,097,152 aboot_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 apdp_COM12
2018-11-10  16:44        33,554,432 boot_a_COM12
2018-11-10  16:47         5,767,168 boot_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:35         1,048,576 cmnlib64_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:36         1,048,576 cmnlib64_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:34         1,048,576 cmnlib_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:35         1,048,576 cmnlib_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 DDR_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46           524,288 devcfg_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:47           524,288 devcfg_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:37         1,048,576 devinfo_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 dpo_COM12
2018-11-10  16:12         8,388,608 drm_COM12
2018-11-10  15:50         2,097,152 dsp_a_COM12
2018-11-10  16:25           524,288 eksst_COM12
2018-11-10  16:25           524,288 encrypt_COM12
2018-11-10  22:14                 0 files.txt
2018-11-10  16:21        10,485,760 fota_COM12
2018-11-10  15:45           524,288 fsc_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46         1,572,864 fsg_COM12
2018-11-10  16:04         8,388,608 ftm_COM12
2018-11-10  15:36         1,048,576 keymaster_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:37         1,048,576 keymaster_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:21                 0 keystore_COM12
2018-11-10  22:13                 0 laf_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:44         4,194,304 mcfg_COM12
2018-11-10  16:08         8,388,608 misc_COM12
2018-11-10  15:41         1,572,864 modemst1_COM12
2018-11-10  15:42         1,572,864 modemst2_COM12
2018-11-10  15:13        35,651,584 modem_a_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 msadp_COM12
2018-11-10  15:37           524,288 persistent_COM12
2018-11-10  14:56         8,388,608 PrimaryGPT_COM12
2018-11-10  16:25           524,288 rct_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46           524,288 rpm_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46           524,288 rpm_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:33         1,048,576 sbl1_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:34         1,048,576 sbl1_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:21           524,288 sec_COM12
2018-11-10  16:27           524,288 sid_a_COM12
2018-11-10  16:27           524,288 sid_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:16         8,388,608 sns_COM12
2018-11-10  15:41         6,815,744 spare1_COM12
2018-11-10  15:49         4,718,592 spare2_COM12
2018-11-10  16:27           524,288 spare3_COM12
2018-11-10  15:45           524,288 ssd_COM12
2018-11-10  15:31         2,097,152 tz_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:33         2,097,152 tz_b_COM12

              50 File(s)    177,209,344 bytes



You cannot select Dump radio box and "Select All" from the browse from folder window. I'm figuring out which partitions don't work and will report back the list.

So, I'm a experienced software developer but newbie android developer and would like to help dig around in these images. What format are the partition images stored in? I'll try to mount them up in my Linux box.

Tecknight: I'll get all these images uploaded to my FTP server when complete and will send you link.

Thank you all for your help.
rootCIMv2


----------



## ben_deez (Nov 11, 2018)

This is all I was able to dump.... I got access denied after that

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jLeRbMufVcKz6CHpXsfOLo6jf87pFddq


----------



## tecknight (Nov 11, 2018)

rootCIMv2 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a status update. So far I've successfully dumped about two-thirds of the partitions from the Stylo 4. Here's what I've dumped so far:
> 
> 
> 2018-11-10  15:29         2,097,152 aboot_a_COM12
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting.. 
Looks like it has a primary boot partition (boot_a) and a secondary (boot_b).
The secondary is quite a bit smaller.
and it won't dump keystore or laf.
I don't even see a system partition ? 
did system show up on the list, but wouldn't back up ?
Thanks for the help!! 
Be sure to post or pm a link once you have uploaded them

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




RoryB said:


> I keep getting write failures. Maybe trying too many things. Can you tell me which you need as a minimum for what you re trying to do?
> 
> I have a LG LM-Q710ULM

Click to collapse



That's interesting.
I have never seen the LGUP developer mode DUMP option fail to dump any partition, at least not until now.

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------




rootCIMv2 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a status update. So far I've successfully dumped about two-thirds of the partitions from the Stylo 4. Here's what I've dumped so far:
> 
> 
> 2018-11-10  15:29         2,097,152 aboot_a_COM12
> ...

Click to collapse



The images are in various formats depending on the partition.
*userdata*, *cache* and *system* are probably *ext4*, but it's possible *userdata* is *f2fs*
However *userdata *and *cache* are almost definitely *encrypted*. 
Since you were able to dump the *encrypt* partition (containing the encryption key), we should be able to mount any encrypted partitions.
Not being able to dump *laf *or *system* are problematic, but I will take what I can get


----------



## rootCIMv2 (Nov 11, 2018)

tecknight said:


> Interesting..
> Looks like it has a primary boot partition (boot_a) and a secondary (boot_b).
> The secondary is quite a bit smaller.
> and it won't dump keystore or laf.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good Afternoon Tecknight:
     I'm going back and trying to redump the partitions I couldn't get yesterday. I believe it's timing out, not failing to dump. I'm down to the last couple of partitions and will update. Here's what I have of this morning:


2018-11-10  15:29         2,097,152 aboot_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:30         2,097,152 aboot_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 apdp_COM12
2018-11-10  16:44        33,554,432 boot_a_COM12
2018-11-10  16:47         5,767,168 boot_b_COM12
2018-11-10  23:47        19,398,656 carrier_COM12
2018-11-10  15:35         1,048,576 cmnlib64_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:36         1,048,576 cmnlib64_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:34         1,048,576 cmnlib_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:35         1,048,576 cmnlib_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 DDR_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46           524,288 devcfg_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:47           524,288 devcfg_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:37         1,048,576 devinfo_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 dpo_COM12
2018-11-10  16:12         8,388,608 drm_COM12
2018-11-10  15:50         2,097,152 dsp_a_COM12
2018-11-10  16:25           524,288 eksst_COM12
2018-11-10  23:13        16,777,216 els_COM12
2018-11-10  16:25           524,288 encrypt_COM12
2018-11-10  16:21        10,485,760 fota_COM12
2018-11-10  15:45           524,288 fsc_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46         1,572,864 fsg_COM12
2018-11-10  16:04         8,388,608 ftm_COM12
2018-11-10  15:36         1,048,576 keymaster_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:37         1,048,576 keymaster_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:21                 0 keystore_COM12
2018-11-10  22:30        33,554,432 laf_a_COM12
2018-11-10  22:36        11,010,048 laf_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:44         4,194,304 mcfg_COM12
2018-11-10  16:08         8,388,608 misc_COM12
2018-11-10  15:41         1,572,864 modemst1_COM12
2018-11-10  15:42         1,572,864 modemst2_COM12
2018-11-10  15:13        35,651,584 modem_a_COM12
2018-11-10  22:59         2,621,440 mpt_COM12
2018-11-10  16:26           524,288 msadp_COM12
2018-11-11  00:07         8,388,608 oem_a_COM12
2018-11-11  00:11         8,388,608 oem_b_COM12
2018-11-11  12:01        44,040,192 OP_a_COM12
2018-11-11  12:14                 0 OP_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:37           524,288 persistent_COM12
2018-11-10  22:58        33,554,432 persist_COM12
2018-11-10  23:37        25,165,824 power_COM12
2018-11-10  14:56         8,388,608 PrimaryGPT_COM12
2018-11-10  22:39         4,194,304 raw_resources_a_COM12
2018-11-10  22:41         4,194,304 raw_resources_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:25           524,288 rct_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46           524,288 rpm_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:46           524,288 rpm_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:33         1,048,576 sbl1_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:34         1,048,576 sbl1_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:21           524,288 sec_COM12
2018-11-10  16:27           524,288 sid_a_COM12
2018-11-10  16:27           524,288 sid_b_COM12
2018-11-10  16:16         8,388,608 sns_COM12
2018-11-10  15:41         6,815,744 spare1_COM12
2018-11-10  15:49         4,718,592 spare2_COM12
2018-11-10  16:27           524,288 spare3_COM12
2018-11-10  23:05         8,388,608 srtc_COM12
2018-11-10  15:45           524,288 ssd_COM12
2018-11-11  08:41        44,564,480 system_a_COM12
2018-11-11  11:37        44,564,480 system_b_COM12
2018-11-10  15:31         2,097,152 tz_a_COM12
2018-11-10  15:33         2,097,152 tz_b_COM12
2018-11-11  00:25        27,787,264 vendor_a_COM12
2018-11-11  03:14        44,564,480 vendor_b_COM12

              67 File(s)    558,366,720 bytes
               2 Dir(s)  164,759,207,936 bytes free

I'm currently dumping OP_b

rootCIMv2


----------



## rootCIMv2 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Finished Dump; Got It Ready to Analyze*

Hey Team,
I've finished my first rounds of partition dumps. Here's the status:

Need to try and re-dump:
File: vendor_a
Reasoning: different filesize than vendor_b
Status:

File: laf_b
Reasoning: different filesize than laf_a
Status:

File: boot_b
Reasoning: different filesize than boot_a
Status: 

File: keystore
Reasoning: 0 bytes
Status: got it second try 512KB

Files I still need to dump:
File: modem_b
Status: dies at 50% when trying to dump
Dump Time: 22:12

File: dsp_b
Status: got it on second try
Dump Time: 08:30

Message I receive when dumps times out:

Error: 0x2000, skip
LAF_ERROR_WRITE_PROTEC...

Rest of message runs off message box.

Here's the updated file list:

2018-11-10 15:29 2,097,152 aboot_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:30 2,097,152 aboot_b_COM12
2018-11-10 16:26 524,288 apdp_COM12
2018-11-11 13:27 16,896 BackupGPT_COM12
2018-11-10 16:44 33,554,432 boot_a_COM12
2018-11-11 14:12 0 boot_b_COM12
2018-11-10 16:47 5,767,168 boot_b_COM12_ORIG
2018-11-10 23:47 19,398,656 carrier_COM12
2018-11-10 15:35 1,048,576 cmnlib64_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:36 1,048,576 cmnlib64_b_COM12
2018-11-10 15:34 1,048,576 cmnlib_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:35 1,048,576 cmnlib_b_COM12
2018-11-10 16:26 524,288 DDR_COM12
2018-11-10 15:46 524,288 devcfg_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:47 524,288 devcfg_b_COM12
2018-11-10 15:37 1,048,576 devinfo_COM12
2018-11-10 16:26 524,288 dpo_COM12
2018-11-10 16:12 8,388,608 drm_COM12
2018-11-10 15:50 2,097,152 dsp_a_COM12
2018-11-11 14:06 16,777,216 dsp_b_COM12
2018-11-10 16:25 524,288 eksst_COM12
2018-11-10 23:13 16,777,216 els_COM12
2018-11-10 16:25 524,288 encrypt_COM12
2018-11-10 16:21 10,485,760 fota_COM12
2018-11-10 15:45 524,288 fsc_COM12
2018-11-10 15:46 1,572,864 fsg_COM12
2018-11-10 16:04 8,388,608 ftm_COM12
2018-11-10 15:36 1,048,576 keymaster_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:37 1,048,576 keymaster_b_COM12
2018-11-11 14:08 524,288 keystore_COM12
2018-11-10 22:30 33,554,432 laf_a_COM12
2018-11-10 22:36 11,010,048 laf_b_COM12
2018-11-10 15:44 4,194,304 mcfg_COM12
2018-11-10 16:08 8,388,608 misc_COM12
2018-11-10 15:41 1,572,864 modemst1_COM12
2018-11-10 15:42 1,572,864 modemst2_COM12
2018-11-10 15:13 35,651,584 modem_a_COM12
2018-11-11 13:55 44,040,192 modem_b_COM12
2018-11-10 22:59 2,621,440 mpt_COM12
2018-11-10 16:26 524,288 msadp_COM12
2018-11-11 00:07 8,388,608 oem_a_COM12
2018-11-11 00:11 8,388,608 oem_b_COM12
2018-11-11 12:01 44,040,192 OP_a_COM12
2018-11-11 12:36 44,040,192 OP_b_COM12
2018-11-10 15:37 524,288 persistent_COM12
2018-11-10 22:58 33,554,432 persist_COM12
2018-11-10 23:37 25,165,824 power_COM12
2018-11-10 14:56 8,388,608 PrimaryGPT_COM12
2018-11-10 22:39 4,194,304 raw_resources_a_COM12
2018-11-10 22:41 4,194,304 raw_resources_b_COM12
2018-11-10 16:25 524,288 rct_COM12
2018-11-10 15:46 524,288 rpm_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:46 524,288 rpm_b_COM12
2018-11-10 15:33 1,048,576 sbl1_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:34 1,048,576 sbl1_b_COM12
2018-11-10 16:21 524,288 sec_COM12
2018-11-10 16:27 524,288 sid_a_COM12
2018-11-10 16:27 524,288 sid_b_COM12
2018-11-10 16:16 8,388,608 sns_COM12
2018-11-10 15:41 6,815,744 spare1_COM12
2018-11-10 15:49 4,718,592 spare2_COM12
2018-11-10 16:27 524,288 spare3_COM12
2018-11-10 23:05 8,388,608 srtc_COM12
2018-11-10 15:45 524,288 ssd_COM12
2018-11-11 08:41 44,564,480 system_a_COM12
2018-11-11 11:37 44,564,480 system_b_COM12
2018-11-10 15:31 2,097,152 tz_a_COM12
2018-11-10 15:33 2,097,152 tz_b_COM12
2018-11-11 13:04 44,564,480 userdata_COM12
2018-11-11 00:25 27,787,264 vendor_a_COM12
2018-11-11 03:14 44,564,480 vendor_b_COM12

71 File(s) 708,329,984 bytes

Tecknight: This is just about everything. Just to let you know there was not a "System" partition. I've got everything uploaded to my FTP site. I'm sending you credentials now. Good luck! 

Thank you all for your help.
rootCIMv2


----------



## messi2050 (Nov 11, 2018)

rootCIMv2 said:


> Hey Team,
> I've finished my first rounds of partition dumps. Here's the status:
> 
> Need to try and re-dump:
> ...

Click to collapse



Please send me aboot.


----------



## tecknight (Nov 12, 2018)

*I think I see the problem*

FYI:
The images you are pulling through *LGUP *are coming out all null.
and I think I see the reason.
I just cracked open the most recent .kdz I could find for the Stylo 4:
*Q710MS10j_00_1010.kdz*
Inside the .kdz I found a MUCH NEWER common flashing DLL (ver 1.0.36.10) vs the LGBridge version I am using for the modded LGUP (1.0.33.0).
I suspect the DLL changes relate to new hardware support and guess what hardware just got released ?
The Snapdragon 450 used in the Stylo 4. 
So I am presently modding the newer common flashing DLL to support Developer mode..
I will post the file here


----------



## eddie24902005 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for your effort anyways!!!


----------



## tecknight (Nov 12, 2018)

*New Modded common flash DLL*

OK, if you currently have LGUP installed in Developer mode, do this:
1. Close *LGUP*, if running
2. Download this:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4640648&stc=1&d=1542021694

3. Extract zip to a temp folder.
4. Right click on *LGUP_Common.dll* and select copy.
5. Browse to *C:\Program Files (x86)\LG Electronics\LGUP\model\common*

6. Right click on an empty spot and select *paste*. Confirm that you are replacing the file.
You are now running the latest common flashing DLL, which "should" work much better


----------



## tecknight (Nov 16, 2018)

*Some Stylo 4 goodies*

Stylo 4 stock boot image:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603848034

Stylo 4 stock kernel:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603848019

Stylo 4 boot image ram disk:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603848001

Stylo 4 verity key:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4644263&stc=1&d=1542381185

Stylo 4 system image (ext4):
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603848089
Note this can be mounted on a linux system or opened with *7zip* on a Windows system.
Just right click on the *system.img* then select *7zip->Open archive*

Contents of several important files:





```
/default.prop

#
# ADDITIONAL_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES
#
ro.secure=1
security.perf_harden=1
ro.adb.secure=1
ro.allow.mock.location=0
ro.debuggable=0
#
# BOOTIMAGE_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.bootimage.build.date=Wed Oct 10 09:21:58 KST 2018
ro.bootimage.build.date.utc=1539130918
ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint=lge/cv7a_lao_com/cv7a:8.1.0/OPM1.171019.019/18283092125e4:user/release-keys
persist.sys.usb.config=none



/system/build.prop

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=OPM1.171019.019
ro.build.display.id=OPM1.171019.019
ro.build.version.incremental=18283092125e4
ro.build.version.sdk=27
ro.build.version.preview_sdk=0
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.all_codenames=REL
ro.build.version.release=8.1.0
ro.build.version.security_patch=2018-10-01
ro.build.version.base_os=lge/cv7a_lao_com/cv7a:8.1.0/OPM1.171019.019/18234095956ef:user/release-keys
ro.build.date=Wed Oct 10 09:21:58 KST 2018
ro.build.date.utc=1539130918
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=jenkins
ro.build.host=LGEACI8R11
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.build.flavor=cv7a_lao_com-user
ro.build.system_root_image=true
ro.build.ab_update=true
ro.product.model=LMQ710MS
ro.product.brand=lge
ro.product.name=cv7a_lao_com
ro.product.device=cv7a
# ro.product.cpu.abi and ro.product.cpu.abi2 are obsolete,
# use ro.product.cpu.abilist instead.
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist32=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist64=
ro.product.manufacturer=LGE
ro.product.locale=en-US
ro.wifi.channels=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=cv7a
# Do not try to parse description, fingerprint, or thumbprint
ro.build.description=cv7a_lao_com-user 8.1.0 OPM1.171019.019 18283092125e4 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=lge/cv7a_lao_com/cv7a:8.1.0/OPM1.171019.019/18283092125e4:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties
#
# from device/qcom/msm8953_32/system.prop
#
#
# system.prop for msm8953_32
#

#rild.libpath=/system/lib/libreference-ril.so
rild.libpath=/system/vendor/lib/libril-qc-qmi-1.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0
persist.rild.nitz_plmn=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2=
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3=
ril.subscription.types=NV,RUIM
DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1
#
# Set network mode to (T/L/G/W/1X/EVDO, T/G/W/L) for 7+5 mode device on DSDS mode
#
# TODO: DO NOT enable the next line when you merge CAF
#ro.telephony.default_network=22,20

debug.sf.enable_hwc_vds=1
debug.sf.hw=1
debug.sf.latch_unsignaled=1
debug.egl.hw=1
persist.hwc.mdpcomp.enable=true
debug.mdpcomp.logs=0
dalvik.vm.heapsize=36m
dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate=1
persist.demo.hdmirotationlock=false
debug.enable.sglscale=1
debug.gralloc.enable_fb_ubwc=1
sdm.debug.disable_skip_validate=1
debug.sf.recomputecrop=0

#ro.hdmi.enable=true
#tunnel.decode=true

#
# system props for the cne module
#
persist.cne.feature=1

#system props for the MM modules
media.msm8956hw=0
mm.enable.smoothstreaming=true
mmp.enable.3g2=true
media.aac_51_output_enabled=true
av.debug.disable.pers.cache=1
media.settings.xml=/vendor/etc/media_profiles_vendor.xml
#codecs:(PARSER_)AAC AC3 AMR_NB AMR_WB ASF AVI DTS FLV 3GP 3G2 MKV MP2PS MP2TS MP3 OGG QCP WAV FLAC AIFF APE
mm.enable.qcom_parser=1048575

#
# system props for the data modules
#
ro.use_data_netmgrd=true
persist.data.netmgrd.qos.enable=true
persist.data.mode=concurrent

#system props for time-services
persist.timed.enable=true

# System property for cabl
ro.qualcomm.cabl=0

# Property to enable display default color mode
vendor.display.enable_default_color_mode=1

#
# System props for telephony
# System prop to turn on CdmaLTEPhone always
#telephony.lteOnCdmaDevice=1
#
# System props for bluetooh
# System prop to turn on hfp client
bluetooth.hfp.client=1

#Simulate sdcard on /data/media
#
persist.fuse_sdcard=true

#
#System property for FM transmitter
#
ro.fm.transmitter=false

#Set composition for USB
#persist.sys.usb.config=diag,serial_smd,rmnet_ipa,adb

#Set read only default composition for USB
#ro.sys.usb.default.config=diag,serial_smd,rmnet_ipa,adb

#Set read only default composition for USB
#ro.sys.usb.default.config=diag,serial_smd,rmnet_bam,adb

# set max background services
#ro.config.max_starting_bg=8

#property to enable user to access Google WFD settings
#persist.debug.wfd.enable=1
#propery to enable VDS WFD solution
persist.hwc.enable_vds=1

#selects CoreSight configuration to enable
persist.debug.coresight.config=stm-events

#property for vendor specific library
ro.vendor.gt_library=libqti-gt.so
ro.vendor.at_library=libqti-at.so

#property for game detection feature
debug.enable.gamed=0

#property to enable narrow search range for video encoding
vendor.vidc.enc.disable_bframes=1
vendor.vidc.disable.split.mode=1
vendor.vidc.dec.downscalar_width=1920
vendor.vidc.dec.downscalar_height=1088

# disable PQ feature by default
vendor.vidc.enc.disable.pq=true

# Additional buffers shared between Camera and Video
vidc.enc.dcvs.extra-buff-count=2

# system property to accelerate Progressive Download using STA
persist.mm.sta.enable=0

#property to enable fingerprint
persist.qfp=false

#min/max cpu in core control
ro.vendor.qti.core_ctl_min_cpu=2
ro.vendor.qti.core_ctl_max_cpu=4

#HWUI properties
ro.hwui.texture_cache_size=72
ro.hwui.layer_cache_size=48
ro.hwui.r_buffer_cache_size=8
ro.hwui.path_cache_size=32
ro.hwui.gradient_cache_size=1
ro.hwui.drop_shadow_cache_size=6
ro.hwui.texture_cache_flushrate=0.4
ro.hwui.text_small_cache_width=1024
ro.hwui.text_small_cache_height=1024
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_width=2048
ro.hwui.text_large_cache_height=1024

#Bringup properties
qemu.hw.mainkeys=0

#Enable B service adj transition by default
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.bservice_enable=true
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.bservice_limit=5
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.bservice_age=5000

#Memperf properties
ro.memperf.lib=libmemperf.so
ro.memperf.enable=false

#Trim properties
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.use_trim_settings=true
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.empty_app_percent=50
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.trim_empty_percent=100
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.trim_cache_percent=100
ro.vendor.qti.sys.fw.trim_enable_memory=2147483648

# Enable Delay Service Restart
ro.vendor.qti.am.reschedule_service=true

# Create zram disk
ro.vendor.qti.config.zram=true

# set cutoff voltage to 3400mV
ro.cutoff_voltage_mv=3400

#set device emmc size
ro.emmc_size=16GB

#force HAL1 for below packages
camera.hal1.packagelist=com.skype.raider,com.google.android.talk

#Enable FR27607-RIL to send ONLINE cmd in bootup
#persist.radio.poweron_opt=1

#low power mode for camera
camera.lowpower.record.enable=1

#properties for limiting preview size in camera
persist.vendor.camera.display.umax=1920x1080
persist.vendor.camera.display.lmax=1280x720

#set cutoff voltage to 3400mV
ro.cutoff_voltage_mv=3400

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.treble.enabled=true
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib.2=libart.so
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.variant=cortex-a53
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.features=default
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-dir=/data/anr

/etc/passwd

#
# THIS IS AN AUTOGENERATED FILE! DO NOT MODIFY!
#
# Defined in file: "device/lge/cv7a/config.fs"
nfclock::2900:2900::/:/system/bin/sh
smartcard::2902:2902::/:/system/bin/sh
smartshare::2903:2903::/:/system/bin/sh
imsvt::2904:2904::/:/system/bin/sh
eas::2905:2905::/:/system/bin/sh
cnas_rw::2907:2907::/:/system/bin/sh
# Defined in file: "device/qcom/common/config.fs"
qti_diag::2950:2950::/:/system/bin/sh
rfs::2951:2951::/:/system/bin/sh
rfs_shared::2952:2952::/:/system/bin/sh
# Defined in file: "device/lge/cv7a/config.fs"
lgapps::2971:2971::/:/system/bin/sh
lgdrm::5001:5001::/:/system/bin/sh
lgdrm_acc::5002:5002::/:/system/bin/sh
lgdrm_divx::5003:5003::/:/system/bin/sh
lgkeyguard::5004:5004::/:/system/bin/sh
flk::5014:5014::/:/system/bin/sh
lg_fota::5100:5100::/:/system/bin/sh
lgmms::5201:5201::/:/system/bin/sh

/init.rc

import /init.recovery.${ro.hardware}.rc
import /init.recovery.${ro.hardware}_product.rc

on early-init
    # Set the security context of /postinstall if present.
    restorecon /postinstall

    start ueventd

on init
    export ANDROID_ROOT /system
    export ANDROID_DATA /data
    export EXTERNAL_STORAGE /sdcard

    symlink /system/etc /etc

    mount cgroup none /acct cpuacct
    mkdir /acct/uid

    mkdir /sdcard
    mkdir /system
    mkdir /data
    mkdir /config
    mkdir /cache
    mkdir /sideload
    mount tmpfs tmpfs /tmp

    chown root shell /tmp
    chmod 0775 /tmp

    write /proc/sys/kernel/panic_on_oops 1
    write /proc/sys/vm/max_map_count 1000000

on property:ro.boot.configfs=*
   #Set up configfs
   mount configfs none /config
   mkdir /config/usb_gadget/g1 0770 shell shell
   mkdir /config/usb_gadget/g1/strings/0x409 0770 shell shell
   write /config/usb_gadget/g1/bcdUSB 0x0200
   write /config/usb_gadget/g1/os_desc/use 1
   write /config/usb_gadget/g1/strings/0x409/serialnumber ${ro.serialno}
   write /config/usb_gadget/g1/strings/0x409/manufacturer ${ro.product.manufacturer}
   write /config/usb_gadget/g1/strings/0x409/product ${ro.product.model}
   mkdir /config/usb_gadget/g1/functions/ffs.adb
   mkdir /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1 0770 shell shell
   mkdir /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/strings/0x409 0770 shell shell
   write /config/usb_gadget/g1/os_desc/b_vendor_code 0x1
   write /config/usb_gadget/g1/os_desc/qw_sign "MSFT100"
   symlink /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1 /config/usb_gadget/g1/os_desc/b.1
   mount functionfs adb /dev/usb-ffs/adb uid=2000,gid=2000

on fs
    mkdir /dev/usb-ffs 0770 shell shell
    mkdir /dev/usb-ffs/adb 0770 shell shell

    # Set up sysfs entries for usb(used if configfs is not present)

    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 18D1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct D001
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_ffs/aliases adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iManufacturer ${ro.product.manufacturer}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iProduct ${ro.product.model}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iSerial ${ro.serialno}

    mount functionfs adb /dev/usb-ffs/adb uid=2000,gid=2000

on post-fs
    # make persist-lg/property before single_binary_init
    mkdir /persist-lg/property 0771 system radio

on boot
    ifup lo
    hostname localhost
    domainname localdomain

    class_start default

# Load properties from /system/ + /factory after fs mount.
on load_system_props_action
    load_system_props

on firmware_mounts_complete
   rm /dev/.booting

# Mount filesystems and start core system services.
on late-init
    trigger early-fs
    trigger fs
    trigger post-fs
    trigger post-fs-data

    # LGE_LAOP_ADDED Trigger SBP
    trigger single_binary_init_action

    # Load properties from /system/ + /factory after fs mount. Place
    # this in another action so that the load will be scheduled after the prior
    # issued fs triggers have completed.
    trigger load_system_props_action

    # Remove a file to wake up anything waiting for firmware
    trigger firmware_mounts_complete

    trigger early-boot
    trigger boot

service ueventd /sbin/ueventd
    critical
    seclabel u:r:ueventd:s0

service charger /charger -r
    critical
    seclabel u:r:charger:s0

service recovery /sbin/recovery
    seclabel u:r:recovery:s0

service adbd /sbin/adbd --root_seclabel=u:r:su:s0 --device_banner=recovery
    disabled
    socket adbd stream 660 system system
    seclabel u:r:adbd:s0

# Always start adbd on userdebug and eng builds
on property:ro.debuggable=1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd

on property:ro.boot.usbcontroller=*
    setprop sys.usb.controller ${ro.boot.usbcontroller}

# Restart adbd so it can run as root
on property:service.adb.root=1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /config/usb_gadget/g1/UDC "none"
    restart adbd

on single_binary_init_action
    single_binary_init

on property:sys.usb.ffs.ready=1 && property:ro.bootmode=unknown
    rm /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/f1
    rm /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/f2
    rm /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/f3
    rm /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/f4
    rm /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/f5
    write /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/strings/0x409/configuration "adb"
    write /config/usb_gadget/g1/idVendor 0x18d1
    write /config/usb_gadget/g1/idProduct 0xd001
    symlink /config/usb_gadget/g1/functions/ffs.adb /config/usb_gadget/g1/configs/b.1/f1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    write /config/usb_gadget/g1/UDC ${sys.usb.controller}


/etc/recovery.fstab:

# Copyright (c) 2011, The Linux Foundation. All rights reserved.
#
# Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
# modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are
# met:
#     * Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
#       notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
#     * Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above
#       copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following
#       disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided
#       with the distribution.
#     * Neither the name of The Linux Foundation nor the names of its
#       contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived
#       from this software without specific prior written permission.
#
# THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED
# WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF
# MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NON-INFRINGEMENT
# ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS
# BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR
# CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF
# SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR
# BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY,
# WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE
# OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN
# IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.

#block_device                              mount_point     fstype  mount_flags                                                     fs_mgr_flags

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system       /               ext4    ro,barrier=1                                                    wait,slotselect
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/vendor       /vendor         ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered                     wait,slotselect
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/userdata     /data           ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc     wait,check
/dev/block/mmcblk1p1                       /sdcard         vfat    nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered,nodelalloc                  wait
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot         /boot           emmc    defaults                                                        defaults
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/misc         /misc           emmc    defaults                                                        defaults
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/ftm          /ftm            emmc    defaults                                                        defaults
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/encrypt      /encrypt        raw     defaults                                                        defaults
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/eksst        /eksst          raw     defaults                                                        defaults
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/drm          /persist-lg     ext4    nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,noauto_da_alloc                          wait,check
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/els          /els            ext4    nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,noauto_da_alloc                          wait,check
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/fota         /fota           ext4    nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,noauto_da_alloc                          wait,check
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/srtc         /srtc           ext4    nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,noauto_da_alloc                          wait,check
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/carrier      /carrier        ext4    nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,noauto_da_alloc                          wait,check
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/modem        /firmware       vfat    ro,shortname=lower,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=337,dmask=227,context=u:object_r:firmware_file:s0     wait,slotselect
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/oem          /oem            ext4    ro,noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc,context=u:object_r:op_file:s0     wait,slotselect
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/OP           /oem/OP         ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc,context=u:object_r:op_file:s0        wait,slotselect
```


----------



## ItzTropic (Nov 16, 2018)

It's possible to create a moded boot image with magisk or super su code and then flash it on the LG up Dev tool?


----------



## tecknight (Nov 16, 2018)

ItzTropic said:


> It's possible to create a moded boot image with magisk or super su code and then flash it on the LG up Dev tool?

Click to collapse



It's very easy to create a modded boot image. However, nobody except for a select few at LG know how to properly sign a .kdz or .tot file. 
and LGUP will not image a device without a properly signed .kdz or .tot file.
The most likely way you could flash a modded boot image on a Stylo 4 would be to put the phone into EDL (Emergency Download ) mode and use a 9008 firehose flasher to flash the image to the proper offset.
Problem is, it's very difficult to find the proper files and settings to get it to work properly.


----------



## tech15 (Nov 18, 2018)

I think it's a shame they won't unlock the bootloader. If this phone doesn't get Pie in the first 4 months of 2019 I'm not supporting LG anymore. It's already stupid that the Stylo 3 Plus hasn't received Oreo. I'm voting with my wallet.


----------



## tech15 (Nov 18, 2018)

Guys I'm trying to grt my SD card to recognize as internal storage on my stylo 4. I downloaded the adb files but I just get screen that acknowledges my device is ready and drivers are installed. It won't give me that little black box to do commands. What am I missing?


----------



## Jack the lost (Nov 18, 2018)

*Phone unlock*



jhjhjhjhjhjh said:


> The bootloader not unlockable using the previous terminal or new fastboot commands....fastboot oem unlock, fastboot flashing unlock.
> The carrier influenced the locked down of obtaining root.
> Hope you guys can crack a hard shell..
> Good luck...

Click to collapse



I had my metro stylo 4 unlocked by code unlock, So if, they can unlock the phone there must be a way to do it. My problem is I can't get rid of all the MetroPc stuff on the phone a lot of bloat and a thorn in the side. If this phone can be rooted, I want in.


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## tecknight (Nov 18, 2018)

tech15 said:


> Guys I'm trying to grt my SD card to recognize as internal storage on my stylo 4. I downloaded the adb files but I just get screen that acknowledges my device is ready and drivers are installed. It won't give me that little black box to do commands. What am I missing?

Click to collapse



1. On your phone, go to *Settings->General->About Phone->Software Info*. Click on *Build Number* 7 times. You have now enabled *Developer Options*

2. Go to *Settings->Developer Options* and Turn ON USB debugging. 

3. On your PC, open a command prompt in the folder where you have installed the adb binary.
4. At the command prompt, type:
*adb shell* + Enter
It should open up a linux shell running on your phone.


----------



## tech15 (Nov 18, 2018)

tecknight said:


> 1. On your phone, go to Settings->General->About Phone->Software Info. Click on Build Number 7 times. You have now enabled Developer Options
> 
> 2. Go to Settings->Developer Options and Turn ON USB debugging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Step 4...that's what I needed to do. Thanks!


----------



## tech15 (Nov 19, 2018)

tecknight said:


> 1. On your phone, go to Settings->General->About Phone->Software Info. Click on Build Number 7 times. You have now enabled Developer Options
> 
> 2. Go to Settings->Developer Options and Turn ON USB debugging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait... I notice there's no command prompt. I'll try to post pictures of my pc screen tonight so it's a bit more clear..


----------



## MicroMod777 (Nov 21, 2018)

Whats the best way to sim unlock a MetroPCS LG Stylo 4?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tech15 (Nov 21, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Whats the best way to sim unlock a MetroPCS LG Stylo 4?

Click to collapse



Sim unlock? You mean like to use the phone on different carriers? There should be an app under your Metro apps that can be used for unlocking for free.


----------



## MicroMod777 (Nov 21, 2018)

tech15 said:


> Sim unlock? You mean like to use the phone on different carriers? There should be an app under your Metro apps that can be used for unlocking for free.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. Metro has a deal to get the Stylo 4 for $49 right now. Might get it today.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tech15 (Nov 21, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Ok thanks. Metro has a deal to get the Stylo 4 for $49 right now. Might get it today.

Click to collapse



Be aware that Metro keeps their phones locked to their network for I believe 180 days before its eligible for unlock.  I believe there are alternative ways to unlock it of course but it might cost you a bit. Not sure. Just wanted to throw that out there for ya


----------



## tecknight (Nov 21, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Ok thanks. Metro has a deal to get the Stylo 4 for $49 right now. Might get it today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



$49 ? Damn. Thinking about it myself. I REALLY wish you could unlock the bootloader


----------



## tech15 (Nov 21, 2018)

tecknight said:


> $49 ? Damn. Thinking about it myself. I REALLY wish you could unlock the bootloader

Click to collapse



Yeah metro has some crazy good deals when you port-in.
About the bootloader yeah I wish there was a way to unlock it.


----------



## MicroMod777 (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, guess I don't qualify for MetroPCS $49 deal since I'm on T-mobile. Guess I'll just get an unlocked one for around $200. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowFallsAlpha (Nov 22, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Well, guess I don't qualify for MetroPCS $49 deal since I'm on T-mobile. Guess I'll just get an unlocked one for around $200.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya, the factory unlocked models are different from the Metro/T-Mobile one. They do not have NFC but have 3GB of Ram instead of the 2GB of Ram the Metro one has.  Amazon's Prime exclusive Unlocked Stylo 4 is going for $180 right now.


----------



## MicroMod777 (Nov 22, 2018)

ShadowFallsAlpha said:


> Ya, the factory unlocked models are different from the Metro/T-Mobile one. They do not have NFC but have 3GB of Ram instead of the 2GB of Ram the Metro one has.  Amazon's Prime exclusive Unlocked Stylo 4 is going for $180 right now.

Click to collapse



Well ended up ordering one with Bestbuy for $159, unlocked. Total is $209 since they include $50 Cricket Wireless credit. I had Cricket before and their service was 100x better than T-Mobile .

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-sty...hBiffv_vgmMYOefSUCU2DQfHDs4jylroaArCjEALw_wcB

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tech15 (Nov 23, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Well ended up ordering one with Bestbuy for $159, unlocked. Total is $209 since they include $50 Cricket Wireless credit. I had Cricket before and their service was 100x better than T-Mobile .
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-sty...hBiffv_vgmMYOefSUCU2DQfHDs4jylroaArCjEALw_wcB

Click to collapse



$209 is a great deal. I think with activation and taxes my Stylo 4 from Metro came to about that amount when I got it the first week of release. 
Regarding Cricket: i remember when they very first came out and no one knew who they were. I was among the first in my town to try them on a little flip phone. Couldn't send a text across town and had dropped calls galore. Oh how times have changed lol. I'm sure with AT&T ownership they've improved greatly!!


----------



## ItzTropic (Nov 23, 2018)

The only prob it's not able to root yet


----------



## MicroMod777 (Nov 24, 2018)

Anybody else have the unlocked version with 3gb ram?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## B__B (Nov 24, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Anybody else have the unlocked version with 3gb ram?

Click to collapse



I do


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Nov 25, 2018)

Debloat Stylo 4....... no root

1.Enable USB debugging on you phone in dev settings
2.Install adb
3.Open adb
4.Type adb devices(if you see your device on there you are good)
5.Adb shell
6.Now type "pm list packages"
7.Select the app/package and type "pm uninstall -k --user 0 name of package”

Thanks to "Skunkser"


----------



## eddie24902005 (Nov 25, 2018)

Initially I was so bothered by the fact that the phone cannot be rooted but I eventually found ways to get most rooted functions working without root.....adb uninstall all bloatwares,freeze the music fx and install Dolby audio all.....Vance YouTube....Blockada for adblock.Now the phone is usable and it is fast as I am able to release more ram.....nowadays we might not necessarily need Xposed or root......unless for specific reason.

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

https://vanced.app

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

https://blokada.org/index.html

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




MicroMod777 said:


> Anybody else have the unlocked version with 3gb ram?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



was thinking to get the 3gb version but most of them do not have nfc except for AT&T version,which is the most high end among all variants. 

I end up with 2 free stylo4 from metro:silly:


----------



## tecknight (Nov 25, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> Initially I was so bothered by the fact that the phone cannot be rooted but I eventually found ways to get most rooted functions working without root.....adb uninstall all bloatwares,freeze the music fx and install Dolby audio all.....Vance YouTube....Blockada for adblock.Now the phone is usable and it is fast as I am able to release more ram.....nowadays we might not necessarily need Xposed or root......unless for specific reason.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know if there is a .kdz for the AT&T version, you can convert the MetroPCS version to AT&T using LGUP developer mode,
That should give you NFC.
Install LGUP Dual Mode(Dev/User) on your Windows PC
Use the *PARTITION DL* option then browse to the AT&T.kdz, then select *ALL PARTITIONS.*


----------



## eddie24902005 (Nov 25, 2018)

tecknight said:


> You know if there is a .kdz for the AT&T version, you can convert the MetroPCS version to AT&T using LGUP developer mode,
> That should give you NFC.
> Install LGUP Dual Mode(Dev/User) on your Windows PC
> Use the *PARTITION DL* option then browse to the AT&T.kdz, then select *ALL PARTITIONS.*

Click to collapse



o.... my stylo 4 from metro has nfc already lol


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## tecknight (Nov 26, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> o.... my stylo 4 from metro has nfc already lol

Click to collapse



That's great. Now I really want to get that phone !!


----------



## eddie24902005 (Nov 26, 2018)

tecknight said:


> That's great. Now I really want to get that phone !!

Click to collapse



But the info you provided is very interesting.....that consists of cross flashing and I am not sure if that can go through because all these variants have some things different.

Some of them even have different CPU.....maybe I am talking about the Asian variants., they call that Stylus Q+ whatever and they use the MTK processor....

For Boost Mobile they have stylo 4 and 4+......Amazon has stylo 4 prime exclusive.......and Cricket has its own.....Best buy sells unlocked version stylo 4...whole thing is so confusing...


----------



## tecknight (Nov 26, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> But the info you provided is very interesting.....that consists of cross flashing and I am not sure if that can go through because all these variants have some things different.
> 
> Some of them even have different CPU.....maybe I am talking about the Asian variants., they call that Stylus Q+ whatever and they use the MTK processor....
> 
> For Boost Mobile they have stylo 4 and 4+......Amazon has stylo 4 prime exclusive.......and Cricket has its own.....Best buy sells unlocked version stylo 4...whole thing is so confusing...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can't flash the MTK processor Stylo 4 with a Qualcomm image, but you can crossflash Qualcomm to Qualcomm with the dev mode LGUP  as long as:
*ro.product.device=cv7a*
on both devices.


----------



## eddie24902005 (Nov 26, 2018)

tecknight said:


> Yes, you can't flash the MTK processor Stylo 4 with a Qualcomm image, but you can crossflash Qualcomm to Qualcomm with the dev mode LGUP  as long as:
> *ro.product.device=cv7a*
> on both devices.

Click to collapse



so do you technically mean that those carriers variants do have nfc chip inside but they are just being blocked?


----------



## tecknight (Nov 26, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> so do you technically mean that those carriers variants do have nfc chip inside but they are just being blocked?

Click to collapse



NFC does not require a special chip, it uses wifi frequencies.
The difference is software only.


----------



## MicroMod777 (Nov 29, 2018)

Anybody get Always On Display working?

Edit....

Ok, found app in play store.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## messi2050 (Nov 30, 2018)

tecknight said:


> NFC does not require a special chip, it uses wifi frequencies.
> The difference is software only.

Click to collapse



Oh.. you need nfc chip to exist for nfc to work in a smartphone in addition to the sw support..


----------



## tecknight (Nov 30, 2018)

messi2050 said:


> Oh.. you need nfc chip to exist for nfc to work in a smartphone in addition to the sw support..

Click to collapse



Thanks for correcting me on NFC, but you are *TOTALLY* correct and I am *TOTALLY* wrong.
Not sure where I got my disinformation, but NFC doesn't even use wifi---NFC uses all kinds of proprietary frequencies and electromagnetic induction.
Clearly this would require either a SOC with NFC support or a dedicated chip of some kind.
It is still possible, of course, that some Stylo 4 variants without NFC support do have the chip and simply lack the software to activate the chip. You could try cross flashing and see if NFC works---if not just flash it back to the original firmware


----------



## Mogster2K (Nov 30, 2018)

Anyone tried rooting the Spectrum Wireless Q710ULS variant?


----------



## MicroMod777 (Nov 30, 2018)

Seems the unlocked Bestbuy version also blocks reboot boatloder function. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## airadvantage (Dec 1, 2018)

kingroot doesnt work as of nov 30th


----------



## tecknight (Dec 1, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Seems the unlocked Bestbuy version also blocks reboot boatloder function.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What about holding *VOL-* while connecting a USB cable to the phone ? does that bring up the bootloader ?


----------



## MicroMod777 (Dec 1, 2018)

tecknight said:


> What about holding *VOL-* while connecting a USB cable to the phone ? does that bring up the bootloader ?

Click to collapse



Thats downloader mode for kdz restore.

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## tecknight (Dec 1, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Thats downloader mode for kdz restore.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



On my LG phone (LG Aristo 2) holding *VOL-* whle connecting USB cable boots to *fastboot(bootloader)* mode.
Holding *VOL+* while connecting USB cable boots to *download(firmware update*) mode.


----------



## MicroMod777 (Dec 3, 2018)

tecknight said:


> On my LG phone (LG Aristo 2) holding *VOL-* whle connecting USB cable boots to *fastboot(bootloader)* mode.
> Holding *VOL+* while connecting USB cable boots to *download(firmware update*) mode.

Click to collapse



Seems Vol - and plugging in cable doesn't do anything. (((

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Dec 3, 2018)

Last time I got into fastboot mode by adb reboot bootloader .......


----------



## MicroMod777 (Dec 3, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> Last time I got into fastboot mode by adb reboot bootloader .......

Click to collapse



Hmm. What adb tools u use??

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Dec 3, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Hmm. What adb tools u use??
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://www.it4nextgen.com/android-sdk-platform-tools-adb-fastboot/


----------



## MicroMod777 (Dec 4, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> http://www.it4nextgen.com/android-sdk-platform-tools-adb-fastboot/

Click to collapse



Tried ut it and adb reboot bootloader just reboots phone. Odd.

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Dec 4, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> Tried ut it and adb reboot bootloader just reboots phone. Odd.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If u use Windows 10 powershell....u might need to enable the phone as photo transfer mode but not mtp. First try "adb devices" command to see if the phone is listed. If yes that is not a connection problem. Make sure u go to the platform tools folder and over there, keep pressing shift key and right mouse key to open command window.......make sure u have enabled USB debugging in developer option and the OEM allow unlock option......


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## eddie24902005 (Dec 4, 2018)

U also have to allow the USB debugging connection when prompted in the phone during the adb connection.

---------- Post added at 02:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------




MicroMod777 said:


> Tried ut it and adb reboot bootloader just reboots phone. Odd.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is the folder I used, u can try. Maybe different platform tools perform differently.

https://mega.nz/#!xYNnBA7J!RP3SlTklO0mBatURSAHS0ag_SzC0HSvP2Sa86bkZeRU


----------



## MicroMod777 (Dec 4, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> U also have to allow the USB debugging connection when prompted in the phone during the adb connection.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have call that set. Fastboot works on my LG Tablet. 

Maybe its because I'm using the unlocked Best Buy version. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Dec 4, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> I have call that set. Fastboot works on my LG Tablet.
> 
> Maybe its because I'm using the unlocked Best Buy version.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



o thats sad.....I am using the metro one maybe thats y......but nobody has the bin file though..

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------

I already get used to using it without root but just relying on adb lol


----------



## MicroMod777 (Dec 4, 2018)

eddie24902005 said:


> o thats sad.....I am using the metro one maybe thats y......but nobody has the bin file though..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------
> 
> I already get used to using it without root but just relying on adb lol

Click to collapse



I've seen this before on other LG's blocking reboot in bootloader. Guess the says of twrp are gone.

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2018)

MicroMod777 said:


> I've seen this before on other LG's blocking reboot in bootloader. Guess the says of twrp are gone.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If the device has a bootloader mode or fastboot mode but is blocked, it would probably be accessed by connecting to the USB with a specific value of resistance between particular pins. Similar to using a USB jig on Samsung devices to force boot into download mode. On Samsung, it requires exactly 300 ohms of resistance between two particular pins(I can't remember which pins).   

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tech15 (Dec 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If the device has a bootloader mode or fastboot mode but is blocked, it would probably be accessed by connecting to the USB with a specific value of resistance between particular pins. Similar to using a USB jig on Samsung devices to force boot into download mode. On Samsung, it requires exactly 300 ohms of resistance between two particular pins(I can't remember which pins).

Click to collapse



That sounds like some straight up engineering skills


----------



## MicroMod777 (Dec 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If the device has a bootloader mode or fastboot mode but is blocked, it would probably be accessed by connecting to the USB with a specific value of resistance between particular pins. Similar to using a USB jig on Samsung devices to force boot into download mode. On Samsung, it requires exactly 300 ohms of resistance between two particular pins(I can't remember which pins).
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, just returned the Stylo 4 and exchanged it for a Blu Vivo XI+ at best But.  I couldn't stand how sluggish it was. 

Sent from my Vivo XI+ using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1994Yepthatsme (Dec 18, 2018)

No the king root and kingo root series does not work for the lg stylo 4 i feel like the companies are finally catching up to us and making it nearly impossible to root. ya know they love control. such freaks


----------



## ebs512 (Dec 19, 2018)

So i guess its still an issue rooting this device? I contacted LG a few days ago via support but i dont know how much good that will do to release the unlock.bin needed to unlock the bootloader? I saw someone post a video on Youtube about looming through the stock firmware files and showing website links to root...https://youtu.be/4EF2QrLZGzE
So I did some digging with trying to use the app Magisk Manager. I found the boot file named Start.img/Starter.img files in System/Bin instead of boot.img and it tried to install but said it needed Boot Bridge to install Magisk Sony Elf 32 Format detected installation :good: hope this helps


----------



## mingkee (Dec 31, 2018)

So the open market version cannot be rooted?
Too bad.
I got Sony XA2 Ultra (as data device) and Moto G6 and both work well, and both rooted without issue


----------



## noocomer (Jan 5, 2019)

Doesn't the GNU public license require them to allow modification? If LG wants to be so sneaky, let them write their own OS.


----------



## tecknight (Jan 6, 2019)

*Stylo 4 patched boot image*

FYI, if anyone with a stylo 4 ever manages to get fastboot to flash images, here is a Magisk 18 patched boot image to flash to the boot partition.
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603892765
If you are able to flash this, it will give you root.
*fastboot flash boot st4patched_boot.img*
Unfortunately, I don't think it's likely, but just in case.


----------



## mingkee (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is a critical issue
Bootloader must be unlocked.
All US versions, including open market model, won't be rooted


----------



## LgPWN'd (Jan 18, 2019)

*Modded LGUP*



tecknight said:


> FYI, if anyone with a stylo 4 ever manages to get fastboot to flash images, here is a Magisk 18 patched boot image to flash to the boot partition.
> 
> If you are able to flash this, it will give you root.
> *fastboot flash boot st4patched_boot.img*
> Unfortunately, I don't think it's likely, but just in case.

Click to collapse



I don't think you'll get fastboot, but Modded LGUP will let you flash individual partitions, and I've used it to be able to flash a modified boot.img to different models of LG phones..
it's floating around xda somewhere, I can't post links yet.|It's also available on discord...I've seen It over there.

```
https://discord.gg/UyfHkaf {/code][COLOR="Silver"]

[SIZE=1]---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------[/SIZE]

[/COLOR][QUOTE="mingkee, post: 78674955, member: 303482"]Here is a critical issue
Bootloader must be unlocked.
All US versions, including open market model, won't be rooted[/QUOTE]

bootloader unlock is for fastboot, check oem unlock in settings developer options,
use Modded Lgup to flash magisk patched boot.img to it,
Reboot and have root.
just no fastboot functionality. 
after magisk, I'd make a nandroid backup and build twrp for it.

I don't have this device in hand atm so I can't build twrp for it yet.
hope something I've said helps someone root the phone.
GoodLuck
```


----------



## tecknight (Jan 19, 2019)

LgPWN'd said:


> I don't think you'll get fastboot, but Modded LGUP will let you flash individual partitions, and I've used it to be able to flash a modified boot.img to different models of LG phones..
> it's floating around xda somewhere, I can't post links yet.|It's also available on discord...I've seen It over there.
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ebs512 (Jan 19, 2019)

Will this help https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315727&page=5


----------



## tecknight (Jan 19, 2019)

ebs512 said:


> Will this help https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315727&page=5

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately. I am able to extract partition images from a ,kdz--That's how I got the stock boot image.
With the modded LGUP, you can do things you can't do with stock LGUP, like flashing only 1 partition from a .kdz file or pulling an image of any partition from a phone.
However, to flash any partitions to the phone requires a digitally signed image (either .kdz or .tot) and only LG has the key.
It looks like LG has neutered fastboot flashing functionality starting with Oreo. 
I have an Aristo 2, which started as a Nougat phone. 
Under Nougat, I can set oem unlock, and flash the boot image.
However, under Oreo, fastboot will not flash partitions, so I had to make a flashable zip to update the Aristo 2 (and other variants) to Oreo while retaining root.
Too bad the Stylo 4 never had a Nougat image, or if even an LG phone with a compatible processor had a Nougat image, you could possibly flash it to the Stylo 4 with modded LGUP (Partition DL option, all partitions), then Flash TWRP and I could make a zip to install the Stylo 4 Oreo firmware with a patched boot image.


----------



## ebs512 (Jan 20, 2019)

tecknight said:


> No, unfortunately. I am able to extract partition images from a ,kdz--That's how I got the stock boot image.
> With the modded LGUP, you can do things you can't do with stock LGUP, like flashing only 1 partition from a .kdz file or pulling an image of any partition from a phone.
> However, to flash any partitions to the phone requires a digitally signed image (either .kdz or .tot) and only LG has the key.
> It looks like LG has neutered fastboot flashing functionality starting with Oreo.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about Android Pie?

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




ebs512 said:


> What about Android Pie?

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2396819 would this work?


----------



## tecknight (Jan 20, 2019)

ebs512 said:


> What about Android Pie?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, there is no Android Pie in the works for the Stylo 4 for at least 5 weeks, possibly ever.
This page will show a firmware Version 20x about 5 weeks before it is released. 
This is how I knew Oreo was coming out for the Aristo 2 5 weeks before it was actually released.
Latest firmware I see for the Stylo 4 is *10k* currently

http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=lmq710

The utility you linked to was just a fastboot replacement that automated the commands. The bootloader will still refuse to flash partitions, whether it's fastboot asking or this utility.


----------



## WoodysBeta Root-&-unlock (Jan 20, 2019)

*LG Stylo 4 unlock*

Obtaining unlock code for LG-Q710AL
Method 1===100% working===patience needed=
 Call Boost Mobile (or original carrier) 

(First ask to transfer to the unlock department)
Using a call recorder here is word for word what was said between the operator and I:
Me: "look I've had service to this phone for a while now and last night updated my phone, and now when ever I try to use my phone it asks for a service code. In the past 3 & 1/2 hours ive had to reset my network settings, reset my app preferences, dial ##72786# twenty million times and had to factory reset by going to settings> system> restart and reset> factory data reset. And most recently before the call dropped I was on the phone with you people since my plane is leaving in 25 minutes I was being walked through "some complicated adn dangerous looking reset" where I had to turn off my phone hold the volume down plug in my charger while simultaneously holding down the power button. Then after more confusing steps and setting up my phone yet again even though my plane is fixing to leave shortly and this damn thing wont regester the service card, IT STILL DIDNT WORK!! So the lady I was speaking with asked me for information like the IMEID number to my phone saying she was fixing to privide me some **** like an MSL code for my phone and as she was telling my to power on my device I had my call dropped and I had to go through security here at the airport. CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME! My plane is boarding in 20 in minutes! If I dont get this fixed shortly im going to be screwed when I land and can't notify my family I've arrived in time for the funeral."
Operator: Sure thing, but first may I please have your phone number and account pin?
Me: "901-###-#### and the pin is ####"
Operator "Ok great, now can you please provide me with your devices IMEID number by going to your settings and tapping about phone or by opening your dialer and typing *#06#?"
Me "yeah hold up. Ok my IMEID is ************** "
Operator: "Ok thank you, now will you please restart your phone and tell me what pops up?"
Me: *lying* "yep." (checks email) "Are you still there?" 
Operator: "yes sir."
(Note: Be ready to write down the service code)  Me: *still lying* "Ok there is a pop-up that says service code and gives me the option to type below that it says ok and cancle."
Operator: "ok sir, now I want you to click in the area where it lets you type the service code and type 6-6-6-2-6-3 and press ok then let me know what it does then."
Me: *already in ##3282# editing apn* "It is regestering on the service. Now it says regestration complete, your device is now configured for service".
Operator: "ok is that all?"
Me: "yes thank you so much"
END OF CALL

Method 2: for success patience and time needed
1st) Install es file explorrer
2nd) Hold power button till you see the power menu (make sure debug button is enabled.)
3rd) tap and hold the power button till the safe mode option appears and turn on safe mode
4th) Once in safe mode run a bug report then open dialer and type ##33284# and type 123456 so it says incorrect code then type 000000 but dont press enter. Just wait for the bugreport to finish. 
Hint: If your device restarts after typing 000000 re-enter safe mode and start with the code 123456 and press enter then wait till report finishes and tap save to ES then save anywhere on your SD card if available if not save in downloads folder. Then repeat these steps but type 000000 instaed of 123456. 
5th) reboot normally and search bugreport for your six digit service code/unlock code. 
=============!!!IMPORTANT!!!============= YOU MUST SAY FUNERAL WHEN TALKING TO CUSTOMER SUPPORT! IT IS A LOOPHOLE IN ALMOST EVERY CARRIERS POLICY! SAYING FUNERAL TO TECHNICAL SUPPORT IS LIKE THE FBI FLASHING THIER BADGE TO A SECURITY GUARD!
======================================[I MIGHT HAVE UNLOCKED THE BOOTLOADER]
I also think I found out how to unlock the bootloader by enabling wifi debugging via chrome then after doing so on Firefox Beta for Developers too, I continued using Firefox Beta for Developers and added a crosh shell addon and extention. If this worked I will create a thread explaining step by step how to: unlock the bootloader, root your LG Stylo 4, multiple ways to obtain your msl code aka service code, list of working and personally tested dial codes and possibly a few custom roms and instalation tutorials.


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## tech15 (Jan 21, 2019)

The 4 isn't getting Pie? Are you serious? The 3 didn't Oreo and now the 4 isn't getting Pie? That's ridiculous on LG's part.


----------



## tecknight (Jan 21, 2019)

tech15 said:


> The 4 isn't getting Pie? Are you serious? The 3 didn't Oreo and now the 4 isn't getting Pie? That's ridiculous on LG's part.

Click to collapse



It certainly could get PIe, but it won't be soon.
Like I said, the Oreo firmware for the Arista 2 showed up on this site 5 weeks before the firmware dropped.


----------



## tech15 (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm disappointed in LG slacking on updates


----------



## tecknight (Jan 21, 2019)

WoodysBeta Root-&-unlock said:


> Obtaining unlock code for LG-Q710AL
> Method 1===100% working===patience needed=
> Call Boost Mobile (or original carrier)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's just me, but I prefer to live in the real world.
and in the real world, there has yet to be a plausible report with any proof of anyone actually rooting a Stylo 4.


----------



## ebs512 (Jan 21, 2019)

There was some security update today however it didnt change the android version so unexpected updates roll out?
There has to be a way to exploit something or a backdoor to root this phone! One of the best devices I have ever owned that I can't fully customize the way I want


----------



## tech15 (Jan 21, 2019)

ebs512 said:


> There was some security update today however it didnt change the android version so unexpected updates roll out?
> There has to be a way to exploit something or a backdoor to root this phone! One of the best devices I have ever owned that I can't fully customize the way I want

Click to collapse



It was the January security patch


----------



## ebs512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Has anyone tried something like this? http://www.unlockphonetool.com/unlock-bootloader-code-generator/


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2019)

ebs512 said:


> Has anyone tried something like this? http://www.unlockphonetool.com/unlock-bootloader-code-generator/

Click to collapse



I seriously doubt that there could ever be a bootloader unlocking software or service that uses the same method on ALL devices because of how much difference there is  between android devices and how each of their bootloaders function based on how they are built/coded.

I suspect that software might be a scam of some kind, or at least it probably can't do the things it says. More than likely, it is fake, I didn't see anywhere to download the software. I would be willing to wager that the page you linked is just bait to direct you to some kind of survey that never leads to the actual download, basically, a scam for someone to make money from ads.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tecknight (Jan 22, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I seriously doubt that there could ever be a bootloader unlocking software or service that uses the same method on ALL devices because of how much difference there is  between android devices and how each of their bootloaders function based on how they are built/coded.
> 
> I suspect that software might be a scam of some kind, or at least it probably can't do the things it says. More than likely, it is fake, I didn't see anywhere to download the software. I would be willing to wager that the page you linked is just bait to direct you to some kind of survey that never leads to the actual download, basically, a scam for someone to make money from ads.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What @Droidriven said !!
A bootloader unlock code generator supporting a half dozen different manufacturers ??
About as likely as being struck by lightning at the epicenter of a 9.0 earthquake in the eye of a cat 5 hurricane


----------



## DROIDmanz (Jan 24, 2019)

any news on this anyone?


----------



## IndifferentBear (Jan 24, 2019)

*So?*

everyone has just given up on this phone, eh?

i don't understand why lg would do something like this.

its really sad that a good looking phone like that of the lg stylo 4 is unrootable and locked.

i mean seriously. this phone costed half the price of the Xiaomi PocoPhone F1. and manages to get a damn snapdragon 845 crammed in there for 350 bucks. i might trash the lg stylo 4 and get a PocoPhone F1.


----------



## tech15 (Jan 25, 2019)

IndifferentBear said:


> everyone has just given up on this phone, eh?
> 
> i don't understand why lg would do something like this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aside from writing to LG and requesting that they provide an unlock code there's really nothing we can do. It's a shame. My Stylo has been lagging hard. I might go to Team Pixel (3)


----------



## IndifferentBear (Jan 26, 2019)

tech15 said:


> Aside from writing to LG and requesting that they provide an unlock code there's really nothing we can do. It's a shame. My Stylo has been lagging hard. I might go to Team Pixel (3)

Click to collapse



yeah, im not supporting lg anymore. they are very sneaky people. and im not gonna support them if they wont even let us gain more administrative privs to further customize our devices. its settled. im going to pocophone f1 for 350 bucks. i dont have time for their petty bullshit


----------



## B__B (Jan 26, 2019)

LG bootloader unlock site don't ask for you phone model now only imei and device id


----------



## mingkee (Jan 28, 2019)

No wonder why LG is losing phone business.
Moto has decent community support and the phone is rather easy to root


----------



## tatsunn (Jan 30, 2019)

man, this is getting rediculous!! All I want is root on this phone, even if I cant install custom roms or recovery thats fine....I JUST WANT ROOT LG!!!


----------



## clxxxvii (Jan 31, 2019)

*I hate this phone*

I hate this phone because I love it. I love everything abut it, the low price, the specs, the overall design- it's great. But as an android user of 10+ years, there are a few things I come to expect, and even require, from any new phone that I purchase. This phone meets everything on my personal checklist, including but not limited to the headphone jack, expandable storage, and great battery life. However being unable to access the files and modify MY PHONE that I own, is just unacceptable. I will be returning this device as soon as possible and switching to a more user friendly device. I will be avoiding purchasing LG phones in the future and I encourage all of you reading this to do the same. Until root is achieved this phone should be avoided.


----------



## IndifferentBear (Feb 2, 2019)

mingkee said:


> No wonder why LG is losing phone business.
> Moto has decent community support and the phone is rather easy to root

Click to collapse



yeah its really sad. all we want is root and its not even scratching the surface. lg will  never support this phone. maybe some clever developer will come up with some solution. 

only time will tell.


----------



## Drakemor (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't know if this will help, but I found this website. It's an app that's supposed to act like a root. I also read a section where it'll allow gain access to system file that are only accessible through root. I'm not very technically inclined, but maybe someone who is could see if there's anything useful for this phone. 
I can't post links right now but if you search "android for hackers wonderhowto proot" it should be the first one. It is on bing.


----------



## Hoffty (Feb 8, 2019)

This guy might be onto something if it lets you acess system files can the devs look into this I'm a big root enthusiast but not too good when it comes to developing stuff


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## BranYorath (Feb 15, 2019)

*#*#759#*#*

gives the unique device id...


----------



## animenote (Feb 17, 2019)

I really hope someone can figure something out..


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2019)

animenote said:


> I really hope someone can figure something out..

Click to collapse



There isn't really anything to figure out.

Either the bootloader is locked, in which case, TWRP can not be used to gain root or flash custom software.

Or the bootloader is unlocked and Magisk or TWRP can be used to root the device but there is no TWRP available for the device, in which case, someone that owns the device can build TWRP for this device themselves with quite a bit of research and with the help of some guides. If this can be done, the device can be rooted.

Or one of the many different universal rooting apps or PC programs may receive some updates that have new exploits that work on this device.

Those are about the only possibilities.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhythm8503 (Feb 18, 2019)

lowkeyst4tus said:


> Ok so without a proper app port im not having luck.. Phone is only 32bit and main apps are 64bit.. Apparently the change need to be made in the manifest but not sure where in the manifest.. So far the ar core app install no prob since its 32bit.. After days found a google camera with modded manifest, its now 32bit and install.. Just ar stickers app port left and no info on modding manifest.. Any help would be appreciated.. This thread got quiet.. What you guys working on

Click to collapse



Where is the link? Does it have Portrait Mode?


----------



## tatsunn (Feb 18, 2019)

I posted yesterday about how I somehow gained access to the root directory on my Stylo 4 through Metropcs in hopes that it would help.
I can tell ypu that something weird happened on my phone where I can access system files now....unfortunately I dont know how I did it.
I can access the root system files and edit as needed but cannot install SuperUser or unlock bootloader either.

PLEASE FORGIVE ME AS I AM NOT A DEVELOPER....BUT AM HOPING THIS MAY HELP IN CREATING A PROPER ROOT METHOD OR UNLOCK BOOTLOADER...

This IS NOT a way to root the phone....

So I know that unlock.bin is needed from LG to unlock the bootloader on the Stylo 4 and to install TWRP, Magisk, Etc., but I may have accidently stumbled upon something that might help or allow someone experienced to fully root this phone.

Somehow I am able to access and edit the root files on my MetroPCS LG Stylo 4, something that I have not been able to do previously.

So, when I was using ES FILE EXPLORER and attempted to select the "ROOT EXPLORER" option I of course got the error stating that root access was unavailable. However today after trying to install a few apps and repeatedly getting the "APP NOT INSTALLED" error.....I cleared data from playstore and reset app preferences, and when I went back into ES FILE EXPLORER I noticed that although I cant turn on the option for "ROOT EXPLORER" I am somehow now able to access the root folder of my phone as well as all of the root files....

Im not able to install SU or allow root access for SU....but I am able to access the root files now when I was not able to do so previously.

I am hoping that my having access to the root files may be of some help to anyone experienced in developing a root method. Maybe a way to search logs and find how I was able to gain access to the root dir and replicate it for otbers to use.


Unfortunately I am stumped as to how this happened and am hoping that this may help in unlocking the bootloader somehow, or maybe assist in rooting this phone.
I also do not know where to look or what files to edit in order to unlock my bootloader but it does seem having access the root directory is a start. If anyone can point me in the right directoin as to what file to edit or if someone needs any info please let me know.

I know there has to be a way to root this phone and unlock the bootloader....without the help of LG......or at least I hope there is.

Any help is appreciated and if anyone needs any info from me please ask...


----------



## katastyle971 (Feb 19, 2019)

The root directory is accessible with file browsers but not editable.
Maybe with linux.


----------



## tatsunn (Feb 19, 2019)

I know that some file browsers will allow you to view system files.....BUT......

Not only can I view the files, but I can also edit them as well.....I have full read/write access somehow.

Something weird has happenex with either my phone or ES File Explorer...when I open ES File Explorer it doesnt want to show my files initially, but if I eithet step back a directory or search for a specific file then it will begin showing them. I wasnt able to access my root system filez prior....and after somehow gaining access I have also tested and can in fact edit all those files as well........


----------



## katastyle971 (Feb 19, 2019)

you can read and write build.prop file ?


----------



## IndifferentBear (Feb 20, 2019)

guys just forget it... there will never be root for this phone. i just got the lg v20 refurbished for 147 bucks, but it was brand new. even in the oem box. got root and recovery on there. the gcam port is absolutely insane.


----------



## tatsunn (Feb 20, 2019)

Sorry taking so long to respond......

YES, I can open edit ANY file including build.prop

Just double checked before responding and confirmed build.prop can be edited.

The problem is that I DO NOT know nor can I figure out how I am now able to do this....

Its like my entire file system is kind of glitched somehow. I tried King Root, Kingoroot, and pretty much every other rooting program I could find before this happened....so maybe that might have something to do with it.

I dunno, but for some reason I feel like this may be a step in the right direction.

I will keep checking thread daily and respond to anybody that might need more info.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2019)

tatsunn said:


> Sorry taking so long to respond......
> 
> YES, I can open edit ANY file including build.prop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look in /system/bin or /system/xbin and see if the su binaries are there, if they are, you are rooted, you just need to install Magisk or SuperSU to have a root manager.

When you edit a system file and save it then reboot, do the changes that you made to the system file persist, are the changes that you made still there?

Kingroot is known to "partially" root devices even if it says it is not successful, this may be what is going on with your device. These partially rooted devices can do "some" things that require root but there are some things they can't do that would be possible if the device were rooted correctly.

As it stands, YOU might be rooted enough to be able to edit system files, but it doesn't do any good to post about it if you can not describe how you were able to gain access to system. I applaud you for gaining access on your device, but if you can't tell anyone how you did it, you are just wasting time and space by posting about it in this thread. Nothing you have posted is able to help anyone.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhythm8503 (Feb 23, 2019)

Alrighty, so this is my progress of rooting my LG Stylo 4 LM-Q710TS[T-Mobile],

So far I've used both Kingroot/Kingoroot on my phone, 

Then I used Kingoroot PC and that didn't work as it was stuck at 60% Waiting for Device...

I used adb earlier but I wasn't able to unlock the bootloader as I need a key, maybe if I can continue I could further a partial root and eventually get into the Files.

IMPORTANT: I copied my system files and searched them through 7-Zip so maybe I could edit these files and then plug it into the Stylo 4. 

What do you guys think I'm lost.


----------



## animenote (Feb 24, 2019)

i have a question what can be done with a bootloader code and is there a difference between that and the unlock code?


----------



## Rhythm8503 (Feb 24, 2019)

animenote said:


> i have a question what can be done with a bootloader code and is there a difference between that and the unlock code?

Click to collapse



The bootloader code and the unlock code are 2 different things.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

ATTENTION: THIS MAYBE IMPORTANT PLEASE HELP.

So with some research, I used adb shell to get inside the phone and it worked I'm using its command line. But I need your help guys, 

what commands do I type into the Linux shell in order to root or forcefully unlock the bootloader?


----------



## Blue_Panda420 (Feb 25, 2019)

My stylo 4 from boost mobile has the option for OEM unlock in developers options


----------



## Rhythm8503 (Feb 26, 2019)

Blue_Panda420 said:


> My stylo 4 from boost mobile has the option for OEM unlock in developers options

Click to collapse



Yea so does everyone else and GUYS, I've managed to boot into the recovery by typing into

Windows PowerShell

adb devices

adb reboot recovery

It requires a command I believe I am close but I need assistance to boot a custom recovery, has TWRP made a compatible Stylo 4 version or CWM?


----------



## bacon.exe (Feb 27, 2019)

Rhythm8503 said:


> Yea so does everyone else and GUYS, I've managed to boot into the recovery by typing into
> 
> Windows PowerShell
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can get into the recovery menu through the boot sequence. the problem is the bootloader is locked by LG. The only way to unlock it is with a unlock.bin file from LG, which they don't give to Stylo 4 users. there is a community for cracking the unlock.bin algorithm on XDA but I believe they have given up...


----------



## katastyle971 (Feb 27, 2019)

Recovery mode just hold power and volume -


----------



## ItzTropic (Feb 28, 2019)

bacon.exe said:


> You can get into the recovery menu through the boot sequence. the problem is the bootloader is locked by LG. The only way to unlock it is with a unlock.bin file from LG, which they don't give to Stylo 4 users. there is a community for cracking the unlock.bin algorithm on XDA but I believe they have given up...

Click to collapse



I had been searching on xda for a method and I saw a method to bruteforce the unlock.bin file and it worked for a few devices maybe we will have luck.. who knows


----------



## william_beaux (Mar 1, 2019)

Can anyone confirm if the modded LGUP utility can create a decrypted physical image without root access?


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## garydustin (Mar 4, 2019)

The best way to make root happen for this device is probably going to be starting a root bounty for it and/or sending a Stylo 4 to an interested (and trusted) developer.


----------



## mingkee (Mar 6, 2019)

I got Motorola G7 and I successfully unlocked bootloader and rooted it.
The spec is much better and it's only $50 more.
Now it's selling like hot cakes even few days after it's released for sale.
I can simply forget Stylo 4


----------



## ebs512 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thing i would like to do is hack the volume settings on this phone playing music with bluetooth headphones is really low


----------



## jhjhjhjhjhjh (Mar 7, 2019)

I saw an interesting thread here on xda about rooting via kernel compile patch. I only have windows and could never get past build errors. If anyone who can compile a LG stylo 4 kernel. with the root patch, see link..
thanks..
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/root-backdoor-android-kernel-development-t3870559


----------



## messi2050 (Mar 7, 2019)

jhjhjhjhjhjh said:


> I saw an interesting thread here on xda about rooting via kernel compile patch. I only have windows and could never get past build errors. If anyone who can compile a LG stylo 4 kernel. with the root patch, see link..
> thanks..
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/root-backdoor-android-kernel-development-t3870559

Click to collapse



It's good idea but there is no way to flash the modified kernel to the phone without unlocking bootloader phone won't accept unsigned images from third parties.


----------



## katastyle971 (Mar 10, 2019)

If you are good imei ,can try device unlock app.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7HMEpkISSk
If your device is not eligible go to ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Metro-PCS-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Do not order if you see messages like "Communication Error" or "Server Not .


----------



## Leon.Left (Mar 10, 2019)

No luck ? Im still tryna figure out the actual point of locking bootloaders ... You buy the phone, you decide to mod, and you void your warranty... Thats the risks we are willing to take ... What does LG gain from locking it up ? On an "Open source" platform at that ? 
Anyways..  is it possible to mod an update file via OTA ? Those are signed unless the signature is something like rocket science ...


----------



## Blue_Panda420 (Mar 19, 2019)

bacon.exe said:


> You can get into the recovery menu through the boot sequence. the problem is the bootloader is locked by LG. The only way to unlock it is with a unlock.bin file from LG, which they don't give to Stylo 4 users. there is a community for cracking the unlock.bin algorithm on XDA but I believe they have given up...

Click to collapse



How is the bootloader locked if you can OEM unlock the phone? Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2019)

Blue_Panda420 said:


> How is the bootloader locked if you can OEM unlock the phone? Aren't they the same thing?

Click to collapse



No, the OEM unlock setting puts the device in a state that "allows" the bootloader to be unlocked, and then the unlock process or method can be initiated.

One example is some devices use fastboot commands to unlock the bootloader, but the OEM unlock setting must be enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command to unlock the bootloader. If the OEM unlock setting is not enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command, the fastboot command fails.

There are exceptions though, "some" devices can unlock bootloader just by enabling the OEM unlock setting, but this is not very common among android devices, most manufacturers and mobile carriers do not make it that simple to unlock the bootloader on their devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Panda420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> No, the OEM unlock setting puts the device in a state that "allows" bootloader be unlocked, and then the unlock process or method can be initiated.
> 
> One example is some devices use fastboot commands to unlock the bootloader, but the OEM unlock setting must be enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command to unlock the bootloader. If the OEM unlock setting is not enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command, the fastboot command fails.
> 
> There are exceptions though, "some" devices can unlock bootloader just by enabling the OEM unlock setting, but this is not very common among android devices, most manufacturers and mobile carriers do not make it that simple to unlock the bootloader on their devices.

Click to collapse



Ok thank you. I was confused about that


----------



## Blue_Panda420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> No, the OEM unlock setting puts the device in a state that "allows" bootloader be unlocked, and then the unlock process or method can be initiated.
> 
> One example is some devices use fastboot commands to unlock the bootloader, but the OEM unlock setting must be enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command to unlock the bootloader. If the OEM unlock setting is not enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command, the fastboot command fails.
> 
> There are exceptions though, "some" devices can unlock bootloader just by enabling the OEM unlock setting, but this is not very common among android devices, most manufacturers and mobile carriers do not make it that simple to unlock the bootloader on their devices.

Click to collapse



Ok thank you. I was confused about that


----------



## Leon.Left (Mar 21, 2019)

No.
Its just a switch that gives you the ability to unlock the phone.


----------



## brncgreen (Mar 21, 2019)

*These freaking ads*

[Now if we bought the phone unlocked from "BestBuy" is it still unable to be rooted. I was never locked to a specific carrier just i suppose LG... Purchased brand new. Will that still remain unrootable or will it be able to do it since no carrier is or was involved in the enslaving of my device]


----------



## RoryB (Mar 22, 2019)

brncgreen said:


> [Now if we bought the phone unlocked from "BestBuy" is it still unable to be rooted. I was never locked to a specific carrier just i suppose LG... Purchased brand new. Will that still remain unrootable or will it be able to do it since no carrier is or was involved in the enslaving of my device]

Click to collapse



Different meanings for locked.

One is locked into a specific carrier for service.
The other is locked out of getting root.


----------



## brncgreen (Mar 22, 2019)

Ah i was under the impression you had to unlock the boatloader in order to carrier unlock it. That was why i asked


----------



## ryan012 (Apr 4, 2019)

Does rooting unlock bootloader or is it different?
 Is the LG Stylo 4 not able to be rooted?


----------



## GuestD0701 (Apr 4, 2019)

ryan012 said:


> Does rooting unlock bootloader or is it different?
> Is the LG Stylo 4 not able to be rooted?

Click to collapse



Read up my friend. This is a site where just about all if not ALL the info is already there all we gotta do is search and read, learn and contribute. 

Your answer is in the second post of this thread. 

Sent from my ph2n using XDA Labs


----------



## brncgreen (Apr 5, 2019)

Getting all cryptic with it. Save him the time and just answer it.  "How old will you be on your birthday?"   

"Well... var sum=0
for(i=4; i<8; i++){
if(i==6){
continue;
} 
sum +=i;
}
document.write(sum);"


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2019)

brncgreen said:


> Getting all cryptic with it. Save him the time and just answer it.  "How old will you be on your birthday?"
> 
> "Well... var sum=0
> for(i=4; i<8; i++){
> ...

Click to collapse



We don't lead people by the hand and we don't spoonfeed.

The point was to encourage them to read, they were already viewing this thread, if they had started at the beginning and read at least the first page of posts, they would have seen their answer in the second post of this thread.

The XDA rules state that it is your responsibility to search this website and read for yourself and to look to see if your question has been asked and answered before to avoid posting a question that has already been answered. 

 This rule is intended to reduce unnecessary threads and posts such as the nonsense that you just posted.






Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Full Phantom (Apr 11, 2019)

*Hello*

I asked LG them straight up to unlock the bootloader and got told on the phone I can but they won't do it because it would void the warranty. Asked on Facebook and got a reply basically saying the same


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## Leon.Left (Apr 13, 2019)

Full Phantom said:


> I asked LG them straight up to unlock the bootloader and got told on the phone I can but they won't do it because it would void the warranty. Asked on Facebook and got a reply basically saying the same

Click to collapse



Does it matter if you dont care about the warranty ?
I doubt anyone is in a hurry to send their phones back anyway ..


----------



## Full Phantom (Apr 13, 2019)

I know, and that's what I told them on the phone too, but all they kept saying that "the bootloader is Unlockable but we can't help you unlock it"


----------



## shnoah641 (Apr 16, 2019)

*Lg stylo 4 metro pcs USA version*

I have a oem unlock feature on mine to unlock the bootloader pretty sure this could be helpful


----------



## acrinym (Apr 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> No, the OEM unlock setting puts the device in a state that "allows" the bootloader to be unlocked, and then the unlock process or method can be initiated.
> 
> One example is some devices use fastboot commands to unlock the bootloader, but the OEM unlock setting must be enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command to unlock the bootloader. If the OEM unlock setting is not enabled before running the fastboot OEM unlock command, the fastboot command fails.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





shnoah641 said:


> I have a oem unlock feature on mine to unlock the bootloader pretty sure this could be helpful

Click to collapse



I found a few threads that may possibly help? After reading this entire thread - we need to have a signed KDZ or ToT....and an unlocked bootloader. 

But.... what about this? 

https://lgflash.com/

and

https://www.xda-developers.com/kdzz-build-flashable-zips-kdz-files-lg/ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 17, 2019)

acrinym said:


> I found a few threads that may possibly help? After reading this entire thread - we need to have a signed KDZ or ToT....and an unlocked bootloader.
> 
> But.... what about this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you could unlock the bootloader, all you would need is TWRP for your device and flash Magisk.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mingkee (Apr 21, 2019)

LG must shut down phone business because it's way too locked down
https://amp.tomsguide.com/us/lg-smartphone-problem,news-29906.html


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

mingkee said:


> LG must shut down phone business because it's way too locked down
> https://amp.tomsguide.com/us/lg-smartphone-problem,news-29906.html

Click to collapse



It has nothing to do with being too locked down, it is because their flagship devices are not worth the price that LG "wants" to sell them at. That is why their customers buy more of the budget LG devices.

Consumers are starting to catch onto the idea that smartphone technology has matured to the point that the cheaper devices are as good as flagship devices minus the "special" features that are used to market the flagship devices(features that no one really uses in the first place, features that are more of a novelty than they are useful). 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## djcal1985 (Apr 26, 2019)

william_beaux said:


> Can anyone confirm if the modded LGUP utility can create a decrypted physical image without root access?

Click to collapse



yes you can dump any partition but yu cant flash individual partition 
View attachment 4749318


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 27, 2019)

This is purely speculation, but maybe since LG has the Stylo 4 on the list for Pie they're locking things down as tight as possible until after the update is released?


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 27, 2019)

I strongly doubt that some noob flipping a switch will hardly be a revelation, but I turned on dev options for the first time on this phone (LM-Q710MS) and the OEM Unlock switch flipped for me.

After discovering this, I tried closing settings, thinking that it would revert upon reopening. Not yet.

So I decided to restart to see if it would revert then. After the reboot I went into developer settings and it was still toggled on.

Again, I'm doubting a noob flipping a switch will be any kind of revelation. I'm guessing it's some knowledge gap of mine.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 27, 2019)

caff3inekills said:


> I strongly doubt that some noob flipping a switch will hardly be a revelation, but I turned on dev options for the first time on this phone (LM-Q710MS) and the OEM Unlock switch flipped for me.
> 
> After discovering this, I tried closing settings, thinking that it would revert upon reopening. Not yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, you enabled the OEM unlock setting, what point are you trying to make?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 27, 2019)

I thought that was the point of contention. There have been issues unlocking the bootloader with this phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2019)

caff3inekills said:


> I thought that was the point of contention. There have been issues unlocking the bootloader with this phone.

Click to collapse



That setting doesn't necessarily unlock the bootloader. Typically, there is a bit more involved than just toggling that setting.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brncgreen (Apr 29, 2019)

I  read some articles that say unlocking the bootloader is simply turning own unlock on. Is this true?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2019)

brncgreen said:


> I  read some articles that say unlocking the bootloader is simply turning own unlock on. Is this true?

Click to collapse



In a previous post in this thread, I stated that "some" devices can unlock bootloader with just that setting, but it is very device specific. This device does not seem to be one of the "some" devices. In fact, with the way android is becoming more secure with each new version, I doubt that just toggling this setting unlocks bootloader on anything with Marshmallow/Nougat or newer android. This would make it too easy to put the device in an insecure state, something that OEMs are getting more determined to prevent.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 29, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> In a previous post in this thread, I stated that "some" devices can unlock bootloader with just that setting, but it is very device specific. This device does not seem to be one of the "some" devices. In fact, with the way android is becoming more secure with each new version, I doubt that just toggling this setting unlocks bootloader on anything with Marshmallow/Nougat or newer android. This would make it too easy to put the device in an insecure state, something that OEMs are getting more determined to prevent.

Click to collapse



Yeah thank you, understood. I haven't fiddled with this stuff for a while so whatever little bit of knowledge I had is extremely rusty.

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2019)

caff3inekills said:


> Yeah thank you, understood. I haven't fiddled with this stuff for a while so whatever little bit of knowledge I had is extremely rusty.
> 
> Thank you for the clarification.

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong, I could be completely mistaken in regard to this particular device. Don't just take my word for it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 29, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Don't get me wrong, I could be completely mistaken in regard to this particular device. Don't just take my word for it.

Click to collapse



No, you're right, I flipped the switch a few days ago and finally got around to doing a root check last night and no root.

Edit: At this point I simply don't have any time to dedicate to fiddling around with this, and even if I did my limited knowledge would be a real hurdle.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2019)

caff3inekills said:


> No, you're right, I flipped the switch a few days ago and finally got around to doing a root check last night and no root.

Click to collapse



That is correct, because flipping the switch doesn't root the device. 

In a "perfect world", it would go like this. 

1) you would toggle the OEM unlock setting, this would unlock the bootloader to allow flashing unsigned files onto the device.

2) then you would either flash a TWRP.img on the device and then use that TWRP recovery to flash the Magisk installer to root the device, or use Magisk on PC to flash a modified boot.img on the device and then install the Magisk app/framework to root the device. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 29, 2019)

Like I said extremely rusty plus no time on my hands.

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> That is correct, because flipping the switch doesn't root the device.
> 
> In a "perfect world", it would go like this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've decided I'll put a little work into it tonight.

So I've installed the sdk and I did a search of the entire computer with hidden files showing and there is no adb.exe found. 

I'm guessing maybe I just installed the wrong version of the sdk? I picked the most basic full version.

Edit, update: I found the standalone sdk platform tools, and it's only 11 MB! (Space is at a premium on my computer, only 32 GB in total including the space for Windows)


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2019)

caff3inekills said:


> Like I said extremely rusty plus no time on my hands.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a search for "15 second fastboot/adb installer"

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 29, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Do a search for "15 second fastboot/adb installer"
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep, found it, the standalone one.

So I got into fastboot, problem is that it was non-responsive. I read this thread late at night, so I can't recall if there were others that ran into the same issue or not. I'm about to try running it from a different USB connection protocol and see if that works.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2019)

caff3inekills said:


> Yep, found it, the standalone one.
> 
> So I got into fastboot, problem is that it was non-responsive. I read this thread late at night, so I can't recall if there were others that ran into the same issue or not. I'm about to try running it from a different USB connection protocol and see if that works.

Click to collapse



Some carriers remove fastboot functionality from the device, these devices can't use fastboot unless they find an alternative method to unlock bootloader then flash a modified boot.img and/or kernel with fastboot function added.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## caff3inekills (Apr 29, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Some carriers remove fastboot functionality from the device, these devices can't use fastboot unless they find an alternative method to unlock bootloader then flash a modified boot.img and/or kernel with fastboot function added.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's probably it which is what people were saying, unless there's sometimes some other way to control the menu of the fastboot besides the volume buttons. It's aggravating seeing the "unlock device and bootloader" option there sitting in front of me though...


----------



## FusionDragon (May 16, 2019)

Well I noticed LG was using a feature on this phone to use the finger print sensor as a swipe tool for the task bar. Ever consider using the swipe action on fingerprint sensor as arrow keys kinda? ~FusionDragon


----------



## lexOehm (May 18, 2019)

*To be or not to be(Laggy)*



mustangtim49 said:


> The only problem with system updates is that further patch against exploits that could possibly be used to gain root access to the system. Subject change, I've got one guy above that says he does not experience lag, does anyone else want to back him up or jump on my hate train? OK, back to the other subject, I'd stay away from updates if you truly want to gain SU privileges. The worst is having to downgrade and is not always possible. My phone is on the June update and my apps are religiously updated, so that's not my phones issue, it just sucks. Have any of you that praise this phone ever owned a top tier flagship phone? Because this is so not a Nexus 6p!

Click to collapse



     Hello, My lady friend and I bought our  Stylo 4s at the local Cricket Store last summer. We both still use them as our daily drivers. 

     Now here is what I find strange, while my phone is running faster and smoother than it had fresh out of the box, hers runs as if it had Windows ME as the OS after the DaVinci Virus gets contracted. I am a much heavier phone user than she is. I don't think I've had under 200 windows open in my Chrome browser in over a year. 

I just use RAM Cleanup pro to keep my RAM freed up, limited my processes to 4, turned off all the animations in the dev options and set the graphics to use GPU rendering.

     Yet, the lady's phone crashed and restarted itself just performing the stock "optimization feature" yesterday.


----------



## Leon.Left (May 30, 2019)

lexOehm said:


> Hello, My lady friend and I bought our Stylo 4s at the local Cricket Store last summer. We both still use them as our daily drivers.
> 
> Now here is what I find strange, while my phone is running faster and smoother than it had fresh out of the box, hers runs as if it had Windows ME as the OS after the DaVinci Virus gets contracted. I am a much heavier phone user than she is. I don't think I've had under 200 windows open in my Chrome browser in over a year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



$10 say its becuz of an app or a combination of apps that's doing those things to your phone ...


----------



## xdause (May 30, 2019)

lexOehm said:


> Hello, My lady friend and I bought our  Stylo 4s at the local Cricket Store last summer. We both still use them as our daily drivers.
> 
> Now here is what I find strange, while my phone is running faster and smoother than it had fresh out of the box, hers runs as if it had Windows ME as the OS after the DaVinci Virus gets contracted. I am a much heavier phone user than she is. I don't think I've had under 200 windows open in my Chrome browser in over a year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the device can be defective.  overall mines has been a great device, stable (over 80% internal storage, used, 153 apps installed, with a 128gb sd card) but I had to send it in to fix bluetooth which couldn't keep a stable connection.  She should just call lg(don't recall waiting more than a few minutes to reach a rep) and log a case and than do a factory reset.  If it still crashes than I suggest a rma.  LG repair isn't too bad but not that competent.  Had to send the device twice because they sent a repair back and fixed the bluetooth connection but the audio would just go out frequently.


----------



## one.kender (May 30, 2019)

Leon.Left said:


> No luck ? Im still tryna figure out the actual point of locking bootloaders ... You buy the phone, you decide to mod, and you void your warranty... Thats the risks we are willing to take ... What does LG gain from locking it up ? On an "Open source" platform at that ?
> Anyways..  is it possible to mod an update file via OTA ? Those are signed unless the signature is something like rocket science ...

Click to collapse



The locking of the bootloader is for security purposes, as is requiring a signed kernel. It prevents viruses or other forms of malware from installing themselves on the kernel level. One would think that requiring a user to approve any kernel modifications would be sufficient because only an idiot would do so if he or she didn't know what was being modified and why. It turns out there are a lot of idiots out there who will click "ok" on anything that pops up on their screen. I once had a web page that would pop up when navigating to certain portions of my site with a notice saying "We have determined that your computer has not been secured against viruses and malware with quality Antivirus software. Please click OK to download and install a virus for free. To skip out on this offer, click on the Cancel button." It recorded how many people clicked each button and if you clicked "ok", you were redirected to a page nicely telling you that you were an idiot who just asked to be infected with malware and to be careful what you click on. Four times as many people clicked "ok" than clicked "cancel" and this was a security website whose readers SHOULD have known better...


----------



## Travisbracken07 (May 31, 2019)

Im going to try


Spacebaby said:


> Stylo 4
> 
> There is article that a quick Google search will turn up that claims to have step by step instructions including unlocking the bootloader of the Stylo 4 which is supposedly done with a .bin file emailed by LG after submitting IMEI number of the phone. But have yet to see any confirmations of this.

Click to collapse


----------



## FusionDragon (May 31, 2019)

Travisbracken07 said:


> Im going to try

Click to collapse



im really desperate to unlock this bootloader, i tried loading fastboot and bootloader and neither worked, maybe theres a way to use the system update to manually flash a custom fastboot or something similar


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2019)

FusionDragon said:


> im really desperate to unlock this bootloader, i tried loading fastboot and bootloader and neither worked, maybe theres a way to use the system update to manually flash a custom fastboot or something similar

Click to collapse



You aren't going to flash anything that isn't stock if the bootloader is locked. That is the exact reason that the bootloader is locked, to prevent flashing unapproved software.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## alusher (May 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You aren't going to flash anything that isn't stock if the bootloader is locked. That is the exact reason that the bootloader is locked, to prevent flashing unapproved software.

Click to collapse



What are you a cop, this is why we buy these dam phones to do what we want. I have one but I also have the xiaomi black shark that I unlocked the bootloader. I hope you find a way and you have fun with your phone good luck


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2019)

alusher said:


> What are you a cop, this is why we buy these dam phones to do what we want. I have one but I also have the xiaomi black shark that I unlocked the bootloader. I hope you find a way and you have fun with your phone good luck

Click to collapse



I didn't say anything about it being wrong, I merely stated "it can't be done because that is how the bootloader is designed to function", if it were as simple as just installing whatever you want, when you want, there would be no purpose in locking the bootloader in the first place. 

If it is designed to block installing non-stock or unapproved software, then, what sense does it make to ask or think that installing something that is non-stock or unapproved will bypass that block? The block is there to prevent that very thing. What you're saying would be the same as locking your door and making it easy for anyone to unlock it whenever they want. Kinda defeats the purpose of having the lock in the first place, doesn't it?

Also, we own the devices, not the operating system, it even states that in the Terms of Service that we agree to when we first use the device. The OS is a proprietary product, which is why they try to protect their ownership of it. 

The purpose of locking bootloader is not to just keep you from doing what you want with your device, it is to prevent users from bricking their device then having the company replace the device at their expense when they should not have to. It is to prevent us from making THEM pay for OUR mistakes.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon.Left (Jun 1, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't say anything about it being wrong, I merely stated "it can't be done because that is how the bootloader is designed to function", if it were as simple as just installing whatever you want, when you want, there would be no purpose in locking the bootloader in the first place.
> 
> If it is designed to block installing non-stock or unapproved software, then, what sense does it make to ask or think that installing something that is non-stock or unapproved will bypass that block? The block is there to prevent that very thing. What you're saying would be the same as locking your door and making it easy for anyone to unlock it whenever they want. Kinda defeats the purpose of having the lock in the first place, doesn't it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude why would u come in here and fix your fingers to say that ?? ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2019)

Leon.Left said:


> Dude why would u come in here and fix your fingers to say that ?? [emoji17]

Click to collapse



Fix my fingers? Huh? Say what? Oh, you're asking why I stated truth? Because it's the truth, it is what it is, whether we choose to modify our devices or not. Some users aren't so lucky because they make a poor choice of which device to get and end up getting a device that has no support and no hope of unlocking bootloader, regardless of how badly they want it unlocked.

Make better choices when choosing devices, do the research BEFORE you get the device instead of just getting what you think is cool or in your price range without doing the research to see if the device is supported before you get it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon Pro (Jun 3, 2019)

one.kender said:


> I once had a web page that would pop up when navigating to certain portions of my site with a notice saying "We have determined that your computer has not been secured against viruses and malware with quality Antivirus software. *Please click OK to download and install a virus for free.* To skip out on this offer, click on the Cancel button." It recorded how many people clicked each button and if you clicked "ok", you were redirected to a page nicely telling you that you were an idiot who just asked to be infected with malware and to be careful what you click on. Four times as many people clicked "ok" than clicked "cancel" and this was a security website whose readers SHOULD have known better...

Click to collapse



****ing brilliant


----------



## one.kender (Jun 3, 2019)

Travisbracken07 said:


> Im going to try

Click to collapse



Good luck.  As has been stated repeatedly throughout this thread, LG SAYS they will only provide unlock.bin files for certain models of phone and undoubtedly enforces this in an automated fashion based on the information they are having you submit.  If you are successful, it means they may be slightly backing off on that policy.  Let us know if it works.  If not, it MAY be beneficial for all the Stylo 4 owners flood the service with requests so that they know how many people want bootloader unlock and are willing to void their warranty in a way that is completely undeniable, like registering on the company's web site.


----------



## Leon.Left (Jun 5, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Fix my fingers? Huh? Say what? Oh, you're asking why I stated truth? Because it's the truth, it is what it is, whether we choose to modify our devices or not. Some users aren't so lucky because they make a poor choice of which device to get and end up getting a device that has no support and no hope of unlocking bootloader, regardless of how badly they want it unlocked.
> 
> Make better choices when choosing devices, do the research BEFORE you get the device instead of just getting what you think is cool or in your price range without doing the research to see if the device is supported before you get it.

Click to collapse



See you almost had it. Generally what you are saying would be truth if the Android OS better yet Google itself didnt pride its self on being an Open Source platform? If we was trying to unlock a bootloader on a windows device or a blackberry I feel your argument would be totally Just.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2019)

Leon.Left said:


> See you almost had it. Generally what you are saying would be truth if the Android OS better yet Google itself didnt pride its self on being an Open Source platform? If we was trying to unlock a bootloader on a windows device or a blackberry I feel your argument would be totally Just.

Click to collapse



Lol, really?


No, see, you almost got it, but you still aren't there yet. What you don't understand is, yes, Google's AOSP is open source, but each manufacturer and carrier has their own code that goes on top of the stock Google android, such as Samsung's TouchWiz launcher and their TouchWiz system apps or HTC's Sense UI or LG's crappy bloatware installed in system or Verizon's bloatware installed in system. These are most definitely proprietarily owned by the manufacturers and carriers, which they don't want us messing with because they "own" that part, not us(meaning, not Google's stuff that is underneath). What I said about it being stated in the Terms of Service that we agree to, was referring to the manufacturer's and carrier's Terms of Service, not Google's Terms of Service. Google can pride itself on being open source as much as they want to, that doesn't mean the manufacturers and carriers agree with that, and they don't "have to".

What you missed is that I never said Google's stock android was proprietary, I was referring to the manufacturers and carriers. Once they add their stuff on top of Google, the complete stock firmware and stock source code becomes theirs, not Google's, which is why the manufacturer and the carrier are in control of the availability of stock firmware, stock source code and stock OTA updates for their devices. The bootloaders also belong to the manufacturer or carrier, such as all the Samsung devices with locked bootloader that Samsung refuses to allow to be unlocked, or Verizon devices with locked  bootloader that Verizon refuses to allow unlocking, there is a plethora of examples of this on XDA. That, my friend, is, as you said, "truth", we all just wish it wasn't.

So, basically, what you said is irrelevant when it comes to any device that is not a Nexus or Pixel device(except for Verizon's Pixel devices, for example, which they have locked down tight because they have proprietary ownership over the bootloader). In time, you'll understand how it all works.

Can I make it any more clear?

Check it out, you'll see.

Side note: By the way, we have more available access to modifying bootloader and/or system on Windows devices than we do with android devices, so even the distinction between Windows devices and Google's AOSP that you "tried" to make, is irrelevant.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## Leon.Left (Jun 5, 2019)

one.kender said:


> The locking of the bootloader is for security purposes, as is requiring a signed kernel. It prevents viruses or other forms of malware from installing themselves on the kernel level. One would think that requiring a user to approve any kernel modifications would be sufficient because only an idiot would do so if he or she didn't know what was being modified and why. It turns out there are a lot of idiots out there who will click "ok" on anything that pops up on their screen. I once had a web page that would pop up when navigating to certain portions of my site with a notice saying "We have determined that your computer has not been secured against viruses and malware with quality Antivirus software. Please click OK to download and install a virus for free. To skip out on this offer, click on the Cancel button." It recorded how many people clicked each button and if you clicked "ok", you were redirected to a page nicely telling you that you were an idiot who just asked to be infected with malware and to be careful what you click on. Four times as many people clicked "ok" than clicked "cancel" and this was a security website whose readers SHOULD have known better...

Click to collapse



? not only does those malware screens look like they were put into place in 2001 but no one falls for that. 
And most likely if that type of stuff pop up on your screen you were on a rouge site. 
Secondly when is the last time you seen ANY device that had Malware on it on a Kernel level ? 
Most likely the idiots was just bricking the phones, didnt take the precautions to do backups, and didnt know how to restore it.
They sent it back trying to get a "Free" new one.
So companies started making it a little harder to mod them.


----------



## one.kender (Jun 5, 2019)

Leon.Left said:


> not only does those malware screens look like they were put into place in 2001 but no one falls for that.
> And most likely if that type of stuff pop up on your screen you were on a rouge site.
> Secondly when is the last time you seen ANY device that had Malware on it on a Kernel level ?
> Most likely the idiots was just bricking the phones, didnt take the precautions to do backups, and didnt know how to restore it.
> ...

Click to collapse





Oh, no, I didn't put that much effort into a crazy malware ad screen.  This was just a simple dialog box.  My description of the message was a pretty accurate description of the message I used.  Looking back at it. the simplicity of it all was probably part of the reason it got so many "ok" clicks.  People are used to seeing simple, stupid dialog boxes and just clicking "ok" to get rid of them, whereas those anti-malware ads are just ridiculous.

As far as kernel level viruses and malware, you see them in devices all the time.  Not cell phones, typically,  but routers and IOT devices of all kinds, even some with signed (although poorly signed) firmware.  It is now accepted that the majority of botnets now consist of routers and "smart" security cameras.  Most of these devices are running kernels VERY similar to Android's kernel.  Thankfully, the cell phone industry has (for the most part) kept ahead of this but three years ago, it was announced that 3 million or so phones went out with kernel level rootkits installed from the factory and could be exploited just by taking over one of several currently unregistered domain names.  I also seen custom kernel-level cell phone viruses deployed at a hacker convention.  I was stupid enough to carry a cellphone with an unlocked bootloader to the conference and was infected, myself.  I say infected, but this was actually a rather sophisticated hack.  Luckily, it was just a prankster showing off at a con and it was my personal phone, not the one I use for work (my work phone is locked down and hardened) but imagine my surprise when I noticed my cell phone MMSing goatses to my friends/family (sorry, mom) and flipping through apps after they had hacked my phone and eventually successfully managed to push an update packed with kernel level rootkits (yes, I know that's not what rooting your phone is) and a RAT.  If the guy wasn't showing off, allowing the UI to show what he has doing, I might not have ever even known what was going on.  I didn't have to click on anything and I didn't think twice about my phone updating and rebooting at 2 AM.  I was too busy taking shots with speakers at an afterparty.  I still don't remember how I got back to my room that night.

The concern isn't necessarily that some two-bit hacker is going to release a broad, sweeping malware campaign to attack everybody's cell phones.  The guy who got me probably had a rogue tower in his room (not uncommon at these events), although he may have gotten me somehow through poisoned DNS server introduced via hacked DHCP settings on the hotel's wifi network router.  I don't know enough about how the update subsystem in Android works to know for sure what vector he used to push the update, nor what his initial attack vector was.  He could have come in through another route and rewritten the update subsystem before pushing the update.  

I was at an event where such things are to be expected.  In the wild, targeted attacks ARE a valid concern though.  Some, if not all manufacturers are less concerned about your warranty returns from bricked phones as they are execs' security (many of whom are penny-pinchers and don't buy the expensive flagships) because a bricked device from a botched root attempt or custom firmware install is easy to detect and deny a claim over.  Even honoring the warranty on a few modders is less money out the door than a reduction in sales when the public finds out about that a vuln in their phone allowed somebody to pivot into a corporate network and companies start moving to a different phone manufacturer.  Hell, how much rabble gets raised when Suzy Starlet's boyfriend leaks naked pictures and sex tapes so she claims her phone must have been hacked because that' the only place SHE had them stored?  

Stop being so self-important.  They may claim it's a warranty issue just to shut us up but they don't care about us.  If they did and it was purely a warranty issue, LG would just open up unlock.bin access to every model and void our warranties as soon as the request came in.  It would be less lines of code, eliminating the function that checks to see if yours is on the "allowed models" list.  I would love to root this phone.  Once unlocked, I wouldn't take it to Schmoo-con, Defcon, or any of the others I like to attend mind you, but nowadays I only carry burners to those conferences anyway.  I DO understand the vast myriad of issues that would make a cell phone manufacturer balk at letting people do so, though.


----------



## Leon.Left (Jun 6, 2019)

one.kender said:


> Oh, no, I didn't put that much effort into a crazy malware ad screen. This was just a simple dialog box. My description of the message was a pretty accurate description of the message I used. Looking back at it. the simplicity of it all was probably part of the reason it got so many "ok" clicks. People are used to seeing simple, stupid dialog boxes and just clicking "ok" to get rid of them, whereas those anti-malware ads are just ridiculous.
> 
> As far as kernel level viruses and malware, you see them in devices all the time. Not cell phones, typically, but routers and IOT devices of all kinds, even some with signed (although poorly signed) firmware. It is now accepted that the majority of botnets now consist of routers and "smart" security cameras. Most of these devices are running kernels VERY similar to Android's kernel. Thankfully, the cell phone industry has (for the most part) kept ahead of this but three years ago, it was announced that 3 million or so phones went out with kernel level rootkits installed from the factory and could be exploited just by taking over one of several currently unregistered domain names. I also seen custom kernel-level cell phone viruses deployed at a hacker convention. I was stupid enough to carry a cellphone with an unlocked bootloader to the conference and was infected, myself. I say infected, but this was actually a rather sophisticated hack. Luckily, it was just a prankster showing off at a con and it was my personal phone, not the one I use for work (my work phone is locked down and hardened) but imagine my surprise when I noticed my cell phone MMSing goatses to my friends/family (sorry, mom) and flipping through apps after they had hacked my phone and eventually successfully managed to push an update packed with kernel level rootkits (yes, I know that's not what rooting your phone is) and a RAT. If the guy wasn't showing off, allowing the UI to show what he has doing, I might not have ever even known what was going on. I didn't have to click on anything and I didn't think twice about my phone updating and rebooting at 2 AM. I was too busy taking shots with speakers at an afterparty. I still don't remember how I got back to my room that night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.extremetech.com/computi...tloader-and-why-does-verizon-want-them-locked
And that was just the first thing I read.. Like I said before locking down a bootloader or not doesnt actually Violate any terms or conditions they just dont want you (us) tampering with it cuz they cannot control the device. Its what I like to call a load of Bs ? i can understand controlling game modders better than phone modders .. But Be positive and let this phone live .... With mods


----------



## one.kender (Jun 6, 2019)

Leon.Left said:


> https://www.extremetech.com/computi...tloader-and-why-does-verizon-want-them-locked
> And that was just the first thing I read.. Like I said before locking down a bootloader or not doesnt actually Violate any terms or conditions they just dont want you (us) tampering with it cuz they cannot control the device. Its what I like to call a load of Bs  i can understand controlling game modders better than phone modders .. But Be positive and let this phone live .... With mods

Click to collapse



Let me start off by saying, yet again, that I, as an informed user, wish I could root my LG Stylo 4.  I know full and well, the risks of unlocking the bootloader, being a person who has fallen victim to those risks.  I want to do it anyway.  It is worth it to me and I know that when I have an unlocked bootloader on my phone, i shoupd be cateful how I use said phone because of the inherent risks.  That does NOT mean that unlocking bootloaders or having easily unlockable bootloaders is not dangerous for the average user.  I wish manufacturers would release two versions of their phones--one locked down and secure for the average user and another open and vulnerable for the modder who understands the risks.

That whole article was full of BS, as are most of the sites and articles who are clamoring about and propagandising this issue.   You know this is a propaganda piece because the second page of the srticle calls itself a "how to" on cell phone bootloader unlocking.  If the writers of the article had spoken to the MANUFACTURERS' SECURITY SPECIALISTS, instead of CARRIERS' PR JACKASSES AND TECHNOLOGICALLY ILLITERATE LAWYERS, the story would probably be quite a bit different.  The same with the FCC.  The funny thing is, I have a phone I built with an orange pi, a 3G chip, and an LTE chip.  If I give Verizon my MEID and put a Verizon SIM card in it, they will provide it with the same service they would ANY phone.  The same is true with AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, and any other carrier.  It doesn't run Android or IOS.  It runs Mint.  If I plug the HDMI into a TV and stick the dongle for my keyboard/mouse combo into one of the USB ports, I have the full Linux desktop expereince.  This means your claim about carriers wanting "control" over your device just doesn't really add up.  Verizon doesn't give a rat's ass about my hardware platform or what software I'm running on it, just so long as it is compatible with their network and I pay for my bandwidth useage.   The MANUFACTURER will void your warranty on a rooted phone because you can do things like overclocking and burn up processors.  This adds many layers of analysis to the warranty side of things so they just say the terms of the warranty prohibit rooting.

The first big line of BS was where the article described the purpose of a bootloader, signed bootloaders, and encrypted bootloaders.  Bootloaders are not unique to cell phones.  Virtually any smart device you have has a NAND, an OS, and a bootloader, from your cheapy $50 router to your smart refrigerator to the baby cam you put in your nursery that lets you log in remotely from the beach during your vacation to California to make sure the 16 yr old you hired junior to bed at the proper time and junior is sleeping soundly in New York.  ALL of these devices run some linux based kernel (including your Android phone).  They all receive updates.   Some of these devices have bootloaders that will not load firmware that is not properly digitally signed because of the risk of somebody poisoning a DNS server or setting up a rogue access point and pushing a hacked firmware upgrade or a hacker exploiting a vulnerability and making changes to the existing firmware.  Some don't and inevitably become part of a DDOS attack on Sony or the DNC.  Security researchers are SCREAMING for everybody to secure their firmware by having bootloaders require digital signatures so that these attacks don't happen.

Becoming part of a botnet is the least if your worries with smart devices.  Network activity can be re-routed through proxies, which is invisible to the end user but allows the owner of the proxy to record all activity and everything transmitted.  Joe Pedophile living at the end of your block now has hours of video of sleeping baby Jr. to squeeze one off to because your router and baby cam didn't have bootloaders that required signed firmware updates and he learned how to use some scripts he downloaded from the interwebs.

Lets bring this back to phones, now.  If my bootloader is unlocked and my OS has ANY vulerabilities, those vulnerabilities can be leveraged to make alterations to the OS (firmware), adding either more vulnerabilities or more easily exploitable vulnerabilities.  This changes the signature of the OS when it is hashed on boot and the bootloader stops it from running.  An unlocked bootloader doesn't care and will run ANYTHING.  If I get in and want to mod your phone to transmit your GPS info to me so that I can stalk you, I can write it, not into an app where malware scans might detect it or at least it will trigger a permission request,, but into the kernel of the OS itself.  It'll run just fine.  On the kernel level, I can also set up a pipeline through your phone to tunnel into your VPN.  I can set up rootkits that let me access your data and upload all your d*** pics, text messsge them to your mother, and post them on the wikipedia article on micropenises along with your name and address for any that would like to see one in person.  Unlocked bootloaders make ANY security flaw worse because if you exploit it before patches come out, you can use it to put vulnerabilities into the already secure portions of the OS without any means of detection.  Further patches won't fix the holes that weren't in the OS to begin with.


----------



## tecknight (Jun 6, 2019)

*Seems very likely Android Pie will never be released for Stylo 4*

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I just did a check of LG's open source site, and it looks very likely that LG will not release *Android Pie* for the *Stylo 4.*
Based upon a search of LGs open source website, the following LG devices either already have Android Pie based firmware or have it on the way:

LMG710EM
LMG710EMW
LMG710N
LMG710TM
LMG710TMP
LMG710VM
LMG810EAW
LMG810RA
LMG820N
LMG820QM
LMG820QM5
LMG820QM7
LMG820QM8
LMG820TMB
LMG820UM
LMG820UM0
LMG820UM1
LMG820UM2
LMG820UM3
LMG820UMB
LMQ720QM6
LMQ910UM
LMQ910UM
LMQ927L
LMV350N
LMV350NO
LMV350NOS
LMV405QA7
LMV405TAB
LMV405UA
LMV405UA1
LMV405UAB
LMV405UAL
LMV409N
LMV409NO
LMV450PM
LMV500EM
LMV500N
LMV500NO
LMX130IM
LMX220N
LMX525EAW
LMX525HA
LMX525ZA
LMX525ZAW
LMX5LG
LMX625N
LMX625NO
X5-LG
Unfortunately, no Stylo 4 model numbers are on this list. I was actually considering picking up a heavily discounted Stylo 4, hoping it was getting Pie, but I still may.
While it is still possible LG will release a Pie based firmware for the Stylo 4 sometime in the future, you can be sure it will not be released in the next 2 months. LG usually posts the Open source notices about 1.5 to 2 months before they are released.
Obviously, the more time that passes without a Pie release, the less likely it's even going to happen. 
What do you guys think ?
FYI, here is the search from which I compiled my list.:
http://opensource.lge.com/osSch/list?types=ALL&search=pie​


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2019)

one.kender said:


> Let me start off by saying, yet again, that I, as an informed user, wish I could root my LG Stylo 4.  I know full and well, the risks of unlocking the bootloader, being a person who has fallen victim to those risks.  I want to do it anyway.  It is worth it to me and I know that when I have an unlocked bootloader on my phone, i shoupd be cateful how I use said phone because of the inherent risks.  That does NOT mean that unlocking bootloaders or having easily unlockable bootloaders is not dangerous for the average user.  I wish manufacturers would release two versions of their phones--one locked down and secure for the average user and another open and vulnerable for the modder who understands the risks.
> 
> That whole article was full of BS, as are most of the sites and articles who are clamoring about and propagandising this issue.   You know this is a propaganda piece because the second page of the srticle calls itself a "how to" on cell phone bootloader unlocking.  If the writers of the article had spoken to the MANUFACTURERS' SECURITY SPECIALISTS, instead of CARRIERS' PR JACKASSES AND TECHNOLOGICALLY ILLITERATE LAWYERS, the story would probably be quite a bit different.  The same with the FCC.  The funny thing is, I have a phone I built with an orange pi, a 3G chip, and an LTE chip.  If I give Verizon my MEID and put a Verizon SIM card in it, they will provide it with the same service they would ANY phone.  The same is true with AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, and any other carrier.  It doesn't run Android or IOS.  It runs Mint.  If I plug the HDMI into a TV and stick the dongle for my keyboard/mouse combo into one of the USB ports, I have the full Linux desktop expereince.  This means your claim about carriers wanting "control" over your device just doesn't really add up.  Verizon doesn't give a rat's ass about my hardware platform or what software I'm running on it, just so long as it is compatible with their network and I pay for my bandwidth useage.   The MANUFACTURER will void your warranty on a rooted phone because you can do things like overclocking and burn up processors.  This adds many layers of analysis to the warranty side of things so they just say the terms of the warranty prohibit rooting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They don't own our "devices", that has never been the issue, they own the "software". Also, they don't want control of our devices, they want control of the software on the devices that they offer/sell. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## one.kender (Jun 6, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> They don't own our "devices", that has never been the issue, they own the "software". Also, they don't want control of our devices, they want control of the software on the devices that they offer/sell.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




No, they own neither the hardware, nor the software.  They don't want to "control" either.   There is NO BENEFIT for them to "control" either.  The Software is licensed from Google.  The cell phone manufacturer pays Google to sell phones with Android on them but in the same way the copy of Windows that comes on your computer belongs to you, so does the copy of Android on your phone.  You pay for it as part of the price of the device.  The only thing the cell phone manufacturer owns is the design of the phone...the IP.  You cannot manufacture cloned of the phone and sell them.  The manufacturer owns that right.  That's all they own.

 The cell phone manufacturers would be ECSTATIC if they didn't have to worry about security.  There is ZERO financial benefit to locking the bootloader down other than the reduction of liability in the case of a large scale breach.   Remember, liability isn't just what you have to pay out.  Reputation hits are often many times more damaging than lost lawsuits. They can say that their device left the factory completely locked down and the bulk of any liability is on Google as the provider of the vulnerable OS and/or the chip designers who provided the drivers that they added.  If it were not for security liabilities, manufacturers would be MORE than happy to not spend resources on locking down bootloaders, managing keys, signing firmware, etc and the carriers would be MORE than happy never to push a single update.  It would be like the good old days when loading a custom ROM was just a matter of a few ADB commands, copying your ROM to your SD card, and rebooring your phone while holding down the VOL - button.

Outside the phone market, as I have said in multiple posts, you can see what happens when bootloaders aren't locked and unsigned firmware is allowed.  Watch a few Defcon or Blackhat demos on IOT devices if you doubt this.  Cell phones in todays world contain the most private of information for most people who use them along with banking info and so much more.  When making a phone for the average person who uses their phones for these purposes, it makes sense to lock down the bootloader strictly from that security perspective.  For those of us who like to mod and understand that doing so has risks we are willing to assume, this sucks.  I wish the companies that made phones were more friendly to us and put the research into allowing us to have our fun in a manner that did not compromise the user who just wants a secure platform from which to do all the things they typically use cell phones for.  Unfortunately, we don't represent a big enough share of the market to justify the man-hours to do so.  Those who have, like LG, often don't want to assume the liability that one of us will start talking about how the phone sucks when one of our mods causes or allows bad things to happen.

Keep working on cracking the bootloader.  There are many of us who understand the risks and will benefit.  When you DO figure out how to open it up, don't disregard the disclaimers about the potential security risks and realize that you are, by definition, running a risk by allowing unsigned code to execute.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2019)

one.kender said:


> No, they own neither the hardware, nor the software.  They don't want to "control" either.   There is NO BENEFIT for them to "control" either.  The Software is licensed from Google.  The cell phone manufacturer pays Google to sell phones with Android on them but in the same way the copy of Windows that comes on your computer belongs to you, so does the copy of Android on your phone.  You pay for it as part of the price of the device.  The only thing the cell phone manufacturer owns is the design of the phone...the IP.  You cannot manufacture cloned of the phone and sell them.  The manufacturer owns that right.  That's all they own.
> 
> The cell phone manufacturers would be ECSTATIC if they didn't have to worry about security.  There is ZERO financial benefit to locking the bootloader down other than the reduction of liability in the case of a large scale breach.   Remember, liability isn't just what you have to pay out.  Reputation hits are often many times more damaging than lost lawsuits. They can say that their device left the factory completely locked down and the bulk of any liability is on Google as the provider of the vulnerable OS and/or the chip designers who provided the drivers that they added.  If it were not for security liabilities, manufacturers would be MORE than happy to not spend resources on locking down bootloaders, managing keys, signing firmware, etc and the carriers would be MORE than happy never to push a single update.  It would be like the good old days when loading a custom ROM was just a matter of a few ADB commands, copying your ROM to your SD card, and rebooring your phone while holding down the VOL - button.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google's "license" has nothing to do with what I'm referring to, Google's licensed software IS NOT the ONLY software on the device. The manufacturers and carriers have their own software on top of and in addition to Google's software, but it isn't just on top of Google's software, it is integrated in such a manner that they are one. If what you were saying is all there is to it, then all these developers on this website that build custom ROMs using Google's source wouldn't have "ownership" over their own coding and modifications that they've made to the source which then makes the whole thing "theirs", the developer that makes those changes definitely has ownership and distribution rights over their ROM and can choose to make the source that they have created "closed source". The moderators here deal with this stuff all the time with other developers using another developers source/work without permission from the developer that created it. It is the same for source and firmware that is created by a manufacturer or carrier, once they add their changes on top of Google's source, the "whole thing" becomes theirs and they have the right to choose whether their code is closed source or open source, they don't "have" to allow it to be open source and they don't "have" to release their source, if they do, it then becomes open source. They may release the source code for a device they manufacture but they are releasing the source for the OS itself which is pretty much only the system partition, with "some" exceptions. That is how it is whether you want to accept it or not. If Google owned it all, Google would have to be the ones to create every bootloader, modem, etc for every device that is manufactured but they don't, the manufacturer and carriers are the ones that create those parts for their devices. Google isn't involved in way, shape, form or fashion when it comes to those parts and they never will because they'd have to incorporate all of these parts for all devices into ONE source code, which isn't what happens, the source code and any firmware created from it would be too big and would take too much space on devices. 

You just aren't getting the difference, you are only focusing on Google's android operating system but there is more to it than JUST that. The base source code is owned by Google, that is all, everything else about the software beyond their base code is not owned by Google, that belongs to the manufacturers and carriers. Once a manufacturer or carrier adds their code to it, it is no longer Google's source, it is the manufacturer's or the carrier's. When I was a Moderator here, I had to learn those differences and how ownership of coding worked, there are specific conditions involved that change the whole game when it comes to who owns what.

What you keep saying about Windows just does not apply to android devices and how ownership of software is handled on android devices.

The OS on Samsung, LG, etc.. devices are not the same animal as Google's stock AOSP(vanilla android) that comes installed on Nexus and Pixel devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## one.kender (Jun 6, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Google's "license" has nothing to do with what I'm referring to, Google's licensed software IS NOT the ONLY software on the device. The manufacturers and carriers have their own software on top of and in addition to Google's software, but it isn't just on top of Google's software, it is integrated in such a manner that they are one. If what you were saying is all there is to it, then all these developers on this website that build custom ROMs using Google's source wouldn't have "ownership" over their own coding and modifications that they've made to the source which then makes the whole thing "theirs", the developer that makes those changes definitely has ownership and distribution rights over their ROM and can choose to make the source that they have created "closed source". The moderators here deal with this stuff all the time with other developers using another developers source/work without permission from the developer that created it. It is the same for source and firmware that is created by a manufacturer or carrier, once they add their changes on top of Google's source, the "whole thing" becomes theirs and they have the right to choose whether their code is closed source or open source, they don't "have" to allow it to be open source and they don't "have" to release their source, if they do, it then becomes open source. They may release the source code for a device they manufacture but they are releasing the source for the OS itself which is pretty much only the system partition, with "some" exceptions. That is how it is whether you want to accept it or not. If Google owned it all, Google would have to be the ones to create every bootloader, modem, etc for every device that is manufactured but they don't, the manufacturer and carriers are the ones that create those parts for their devices. Google isn't involved in way, shape, form or fashion when it comes to those parts and they never will because they'd have to incorporate all of these parts for all devices into ONE source code, which isn't what happens, the source code and any firmware created from it would be too big and would take too much space on devices.
> 
> You just aren't getting the difference, you are only focusing on Google's android operating system but there is more to it than JUST that. The base source code is owned by Google, that is all, everything else about the software beyond their base code is not owned by Google, that belongs to the manufacturers and carriers. Once a manufacturer or carrier adds their code to it, it is no longer Google's source, it is the manufacturer's or the carrier's. When I was a Moderator here, I had to learn those differences and how ownership of coding worked, there are specific conditions involved that change the whole game when it comes to who owns what.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The software developer, whether it be the developer of a UI being baked into your distribution of Android or just an app, owns the distribution rights to that code.  This is true.  I also know that the manufacturers write UI's and chip manufacturers write drivers.  I specifically mentioned drivers as being the product of the chipset vendors.  The ownership of YOUR COPY of that code or the resulting binaries from that code are under the exact same rules as software on a PC.  As long as you paid for it and are not changing the way it interfaces with their networks in a way that violates the terms under which you are allowed access to THEIR networks, you are free to do whatever you want with it ON YOUR OWN PHONE.  You cannot distribute their code or your modified implementation of their code without their permission.  The same restrictions exist on the Windows OS and would on Linux as well if permission weren't given explicitly.  In most cases, what you CAN do is release and distribute a patch that others can use to apply your changes to Windows, Android, etc, if you do not have to use proprietary code within the patch to do so.  This is software copywrite law and is the same for software you run on the computer on your desk as it is for the software you run on the computer in your pocket.  As a side note, ROM creators cannot sell ROMs that include the base OS without paying Google to do so.  It is a violation of the license.  You can give it away as a package, you can tell people to download AOSP from Google and sell your mods for them to install, or you can pay your licensing fee and sell the whole package.

All of this is beside the point though.  Once you have paid for your phone in full, the manufacturer and dev team have been duly compensated for that code.  Whether you continue to use it or not is of no real benefit to the developer or the manufacturer other than potential bragging rights for market share.  You have yet to demonstrate even one benefit the manufacturer has in controlling what ROM you install after you have already given them your money, other than the assurance they can give their users that no unsigned code will be able to affect the firmware on the device, adding to the user's security.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2019)

one.kender said:


> The software developer, whether it be the developer of a UI being baked into your distribution of Android or just an app, owns the distribution rights to that code.  This is true.  I also know that the manufacturers write UI's and chip manufacturers write drivers.  I specifically mentioned drivers as being the product of the chipset vendors.  The ownership of YOUR COPY of that code or the resulting binaries from that code are under the exact same rules as software on a PC.  As long as you paid for it and are not changing the way it interfaces with their networks in a way that violates the terms under which you are allowed access to THEIR networks, you are free to do whatever you want with it ON YOUR OWN PHONE.  You cannot distribute their code or your modified implementation of their code without their permission.  The same restrictions exist on the Windows OS and would on Linux as well if permission weren't given explicitly.  In most cases, what you CAN do is release and distribute a patch that others can use to apply your changes to Windows, Android, etc, if you do not have to use proprietary code within the patch to do so.  This is software copywrite law and is the same for software you run on the computer on your desk as it is for the software you run on the computer in your pocket.  As a side note, ROM creators cannot sell ROMs that include the base OS without paying Google to do so.  It is a violation of the license.  You can give it away as a package, you can tell people to download AOSP from Google and sell your mods for them to install, or you can pay your licensing fee and sell the whole package.
> 
> All of this is beside the point though.  Once you have paid for your phone in full, the manufacturer and dev team have been duly compensated for that code.  Whether you continue to use it or not is of no real benefit to the developer or the manufacturer other than potential bragging rights for market share.  You have yet to demonstrate even one benefit the manufacturer has in controlling what ROM you install after you have already given them your money, other than the assurance they can give their users that no unsigned code will be able to affect the firmware on the device, adding to the user's security.

Click to collapse



Is Google in control of Samsungs stock source or any other manufacturer's or carrier's source? No, they aren't. Why aren't they? Are we in control of the source for our devices? No, we aren't. Why aren't we? 

Because it isn't Google's and it isn't ours. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## one.kender (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Is Google in control of Samsungs stock source or any other manufacturer's or carrier's source? No, they aren't. Why aren't they? Are we in control of the source for our devices? No, we aren't. Why aren't we?
> 
> Because it isn't Google's and it isn't ours.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is using a disassembler and altering the program on your own machine illegal?  Absolutely not.  In fact, I have done this with several games when Win10 came out and SafeDISC was no longer supported.  Their stock code is their intellectual property and they do not have to distribute it.  If they choose to distribute it, you are not allowed to redistribute it without permission.  You only own your copy of whatever they give you.  You can do what you will with that copy as long as you do not redistribute it in full, or in part by incorporating their code into your work.  You do not need source code to alter software.  You do not need the source code to own the copy of the binary that resides on your computer.

All of this is beside the point and you are continually side-stepping the main question.  Other than eliminating the security risk of unsigned code being run, of what benefit is it for the cell phone manufacturer to control what you run on your cell phone after the phone (and included software) is already paid for?  How does it harm their bottom line if you remove the software that came with the phone and replace it with your own?  THEY DON'T CARE!  It is the security community at large who is behind a huge move to legally FORCE ALL DEVICES with internet connectivity to hace bootloaders locked down so they will only run signed code.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

one.kender said:


> Is using a disassembler and altering the program on your own machine illegal?  Absolutely not.  In fact, I have done this with several games when Win10 came out and SafeDISC was no longer supported.  Their stock code is their intellectual property and they do not have to distribute it.  If they choose to distribute it, you are not allowed to redistribute it without permission.  You only own your copy of whatever they give you.  You can do what you will with that copy as long as you do not redistribute it in full, or in part by incorporating their code into your work.  You do not need source code to alter software.  You do not need the source code to own the copy of the binary that resides on your computer.
> 
> All of this is beside the point and you are continually side-stepping the main question.  Other than eliminating the security risk of unsigned code being run, of what benefit is it for the cell phone manufacturer to control what you run on your cell phone after the phone (and included software) is already paid for?  How does it harm their bottom line if you remove the software that came with the phone and replace it with your own?  THEY DON'T CARE!  It is the security community at large who is behind a huge move to legally FORCE ALL DEVICES with internet connectivity to hace bootloaders locked down so they will only run signed code.

Click to collapse



I'm just telling you what has been my experience in my years of dealing with android and various devices. I'll admit that there are grey areas but not grey enough that we can just do what we want when we want. There are plenty of things that we do here at XDA that are technically "not allowed" but not to the point of being illegal, it just results in termination of service or blacklisting a device. XDA allows that kind of stuff to go on here because it isn't illegal, it's just shady, but XDA doesn't care as long as no laws are broken. After that, the only way the device can be used is to do some stuff to remove the blacklisting to reactivate the device and THAT is definitely illegal in most places. So yeah, its not "illegal" to modify our devices but it does violate TOS, and that is just all there is to it, regardless of your personal opinions, feelings or interpretation.

It "hurts their bottom line" if you screw it up in the process of modifying the software and then expect them to replace the device at THEIR expense for YOUR mistake. It is true that there may not be many people attempting to modify devices, but the numbers of people doing it is not what matters to them. They are a business, after all, the bottom line is that they will do ANYTHING they can to protect their interests and cut any unnecessary expenses that they can WHEREVER they can, regardless of how big time how small, it is what companies do. Also, what is the point of them have terms of service if they aren't going to enforce it? Do you actually think they'll just overlook the issue and say "oh well, there are not many people doing it so let's not worry about it"? Get real, dude. I don't think you are aware of how much money they lose due to inexperienced(even well experienced) people screwing with their devices. As for what you said about them being able to tell if a device has been modified, this is not true if the device has been hardbricked to the point that the device is completely dead. Yes, the manufacturer themselves might have ways of detecting it, but typically, it is the distributors that replace the devices and the people that sell the devices don't have a clue as to how to detect it at that level. When the device is replaced by a distributor that just sells the devices and has not the experience/know how to know any better, it is usually too late by the time the actual manufacturer figures it out(if they even can) because the replacement has already been done by the time the factory gets the device in their hands.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## one.kender (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I'm just telling you whathasbeen my experience in my years of dealing with android and various devices. I'll admit that there are grey areas but not grey enough that we can just do what we want when we want. There are plenty of things that we do here at XDA that are technically "not allowed" but not to the point of being illegal, it just results in termination of service or blacklisting a device. XDA allows that kind of stuff to go on here because it isn't illegal, it's just shady, but XDA doesn't care as long as no laws are broken. After that, the only way the device can be used is to do some stuff to remove the blacklisting to reactivate the device and THAT is definitely illegal in most places. So yeah, its not "illegal" to modify our devices but it does violate TOS, and that is just all there is to it, regardless of your personal opinions, feelings or interpretation.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually, no.  This is not personal feelings or "interpretation", it is a concrete and official legal structure that it behooves all devs and modders to understand.  It is also very black and white.  There is NO grey.  Oh, and I may act dumb about some things because I don't want to get roped into a project but I have been modding Android since the G1.  I'm not pulling from my limited personal experience either, but a legal structure that I had to take classes (yes, classes, plural) specifically devoted to for at least two of the degrees I hold.  There ARE some issues that confuse the subject.  When You get the "free" phone or the "$40 with a contract" flagship phone, you don't own the phone yet.  You may never technically own the phone.  You are either leasing it purchasing it on a payment plan that is part of your monthly carrier fee, depending on the contract.  I am coming at this from the standpoint of a person who buys their phones off contract like I do, which confers full ownership.  I am also speaking about the US.  Other countries have different laws.

Modding your phone or device does NOT violate terms of service for your phone.  There ARE no terms of service for your phone.  Terms of Service apply to the SERVICE (the cell phone network) you are connecting to and how you use your device on that network.  I have yet to have a device blacklisted on any network for anything that did not cause the device to interact with a network in a way that violates the terms of service of the network.  In fact, I have openly discussed my mods with engineers in the industry, some working for the service providers, others for cell manufacturers (initially for the purpose of ethical disclosure, then because I made friends in the process).  If I ever did get pre-emptively blacklisted simply for having a phone that was capable of violating TOS without actually doing so, I would be suing.  

One example of such a TOS violation would be making modifications that bypass hard-coded tethering restrictions on a phone sold by a network that banned tethering or offered tethering as a separate paid service AND THEN TETHERING to my laptop using their service.  It is not the modification of the device's capabilities that violates TOS.  It is tethering when it is not allowed that violates TOS.  In my case, had I taken my modified phone to a different network that allowed tethering, I would have been completely fine.  Technically, I was guilty of theft of services at that point and while they could have gone after me legally, they chose to just blacklist me and my phone.  Another example would be using a modified device to gain access to information on or about the network in violation of the TOS of the NETWORK.  Making these mods are 100% out of any grey area and perfectly in the white.  Using the modded phone as a tool on my own networks is perfectly fine and even good if I'm trying to find vulnerabilities to patch.  These mods were perfectly fine and good to use on my test bench with my own cellular network that I built in my basement to learn more about cell networks.  The room was shielded, btw, so I ran no risk of interfering with any other cell networks.  Using the modded phone to probe Verizon's network, on the other hand, is completely outside of the grey area and in the realm of things one should never do.  It's considered hacking.  Using the modded "hacker" phone to make phone calls, twitter posts, amd surf the web does not violate TOS.  When you start logging all network activity that flows through your subnet on the carrier's network, THEN you've done something wrong.

So no, modding devices is neither illegal, nor a violation of ANY terms of service...unless your mods cause your phone to start to act in a way that violates TOS of the network or you purposefully use your modded phone to break TOS.  I can put my homebrew SBC-based, full-blown Linux phone on ANY cell network and they will gladly sell me the pre-programmed SIM card to do so, knowing full and well that my phone is my creation and more than capable of breaching any and all terms of service if I chose to do so.  They could give two shakes of a rat's ass what you're running.  All they care about is what you do with it on their network.  Furthermore, wanting to root my phone so that I can bypass the restrictions preventing most of my apps from writing to my SD card on my LG Stylo 4 has nothing to do with how the phone interacts with the cell network and is in no way a violation of the terms of service.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

one.kender said:


> Actually, no.  This is not personal feelings or "interpretation", it is a concrete and official legal structure that it behooves all devs and modders to understand.  It is also very black and white.  There is NO grey.  Oh, and I may act dumb about some things because I don't want to get roped into a project but I have been modding Android since the G1.  I'm not pulling from my limited personal experience either, but a legal structure that I had to take classes (yes, classes, plural) specifically devoted to for at least two of the degrees I hold.  There ARE some issues that confuse the subject.  When You get the "free" phone or the "$40 with a contract" flagship phone, you don't own the phone yet.  You may never technically own the phone.  You are either leasing it purchasing it on a payment plan that is part of your monthly carrier fee, depending on the contract.  I am coming at this from the standpoint of a person who buys their phones off contract like I do, which confers full ownership.  I am also speaking about the US.  Other countries have different laws.
> 
> Modding your phone or device does NOT violate terms of service for your phone.  There ARE no terms of service for your phone.  Terms of Service apply to the SERVICE (the cell phone network) you are connecting to and how you use your device on that network.  I have yet to have a device blacklisted on any network for anything that did not cause the device to interact with a network in a way that violates the terms of service of the network.  In fact, I have openly discussed my mods with engineers in the industry, some working for the service providers, others for cell manufacturers (initially for the purpose of ethical disclosure, then because I made friends in the process).  If I ever did get pre-emptively blacklisted simply for having a phone that was capable of violating TOS without actually doing so, I would be suing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me give you an example that I've, for a fact, seen many times. 

Let's say that you have a device with a mobile plan provided by your carrier that does not come with or allow hotspot/tethering on that device and then you unlock the bootloader to root and modify the software on the device to give it that feature and then you enable hotspot to connect other devices and then you use an excessive amount of data that raises red flags and gets the carriers attention, then as I've seen MANY times, carriers terminate service on that device and blacklist the device for violating their TOS in that scenario. 

If what you say were true, they wouldn't care, they wouldn't terminate service on that device and they wouldn't blacklist the device. But they, in fact, DO care, they DO terminate service and they DO blacklist the device. It isn't a matter of "what" you modified, it's a matter of "you did" modify it, which violates TOS. They are more strict about modifying devices than you keep implying, it's a fact, they ARE that strict, if not, then many devices that have been terminated and blacklisted would NOT have been terminated or blacklisted and they would have been sued many times for doing it, but they haven't been. Why? Because they are within their rights to do so and WE can't do anything about it, no matter how unfair we think it is or how we interpret their TOS. It happens, it just undeniably does. Unlocking bootloader itself violates TOS if they intend for the bootloader to stay locked, regardless of what else you do or don't modify after unlocking the bootloader. That first step is where you go wrong, not the later steps that are taken to modify the software on the device or what you do or don't do with the software that you modify or create. 

We can debate this over and over, but, at the end of the day, it doesn't change anything and it won't make you or I any more or less correct, period.

Keep running the circle if you want, it is a moot point, whether you like or not.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## one.kender (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Let me give you an example that I've, for a fact, seen many times.
> 
> Let's say that you have a device with a mobile plan provided by your carrier that does not come with or allow hotspot/tethering on that device and then you unlock the bootloader to root and modify the software on the device to give it that feature and then you enable hotspot to connect other devices and then you use an excessive amount of data that raises red flags and gets the carriers attention, then as I've seen MANY times, carriers terminate service on that device and blacklist the device for violating their TOS in that scenario.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you didn't actually read my previous post.  I specifically mentioned that scenario.  The carrier does not allow tethering and you tethered.  You violated the TOS of their network by tethering.  It was not enabling the ability on the device that violated TOS.  It was performing the act of tethering.  As a side note, most cell phone networks don't use data useage to detect tethering any more.  They look at the IP headers and if they see a Windows identifier, they flag you for tethering.  If your data rates jump, it may trigger monitoringnbut it may just as easily been a heavy netflix month at hotels with ****ty wifi.  In my case, the OS on my crappy ZTE Score was modified to completely remove the feature since the carrier had banned tethering altogether.  Even were I to move to a different carrier, the phone would still not tether.  If I loaded a ROM that COULD tether but I didn't tether, I wouldn't be violating the TOS of the network I was on.  I modded to try to circumnavigate the network's TOS, tethered, and got popped for tethering.  You are talking about two VERY different things.  What you have is a very different thing than how you choose to use it. 

 I have a gun.  Actually, I have many guns, but that's beside the point.  If I shoot paper targets at the range and tasty animals (like bambi and bambi's dad) in the wilderness, I'm fine.  If I decide to walk across the street and shoot my neighbor, I have broken the law, violating the TOS for my society.  The result is that I am removed from society.  Same thing with a modded cell phone.  If you use it within the rules of the carrier, they could give two s***s and a f*** that it's modded.  Use those mods to break the rules and you get booted.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

one.kender said:


> Maybe you didn't actually read my previous post.  I specifically mentioned that scenario.  The carrier does not allow tethering and you tethered.  You violated the TOS of their network by tethering.  It was not enabling the ability on the device that violated TOS.  It was performing the act of tethering.  As a side note, most cell phone networks don't use data useage to detect tethering any more.  They look at the IP headers and if they see a Windows identifier, they flag you for tethering.  If your data rates jump, it may trigger monitoringnbut it may just as easily been a heavy netflix month at hotels with ****ty wifi.  In my case, the OS on my crappy ZTE Score was modified to completely remove the feature since the carrier had banned tethering altogether.  Even were I to move to a different carrier, the phone would still not tether.  If I loaded a ROM that COULD tether but I didn't tether, I wouldn't be violating the TOS of the network I was on.  I modded to try to circumnavigate the network's TOS, tethered, and got popped for tethering.  You are talking about two VERY different things.  What you have is a very different thing than how you choose to use it.
> 
> I have a gun.  Actually, I have many guns, but that's beside the point.  If I shoot paper targets at the range and tasty animals (like bambi and bambi's dad) in the wilderness, I'm fine.  If I decide to walk across the street and shoot my neighbor, I have broken the law, violating the TOS for my society.  The result is that I am removed from society.  Same thing with a modded cell phone.  If you use it within the rules of the carrier, they could give two s***s and a f*** that it's modded.  Use those mods to break the rules and you get booted.

Click to collapse



Unlocking a bootloader that they didn't want unlocked violates TOS, does it not? It is modifying software that they didn't want modified and using the software in a manner that they don't want, is it not? Regardless of what ELSE you modify about the software after that. If they didn't care or if it didn't violate their TOS, they would just allow it to be unlocked and wouldn't make it such a hassle or keep improving how tightly it is locked, correct?

It's just funny that you keep saying "they don't care as long as it doesn't violate their legal right or TOS" when unlocking the bootloader directly violates what they intend in the first place.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## one.kender (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Unlocking a bootloader that they didn't want unlocked violates TOS, does it not? It is modifying software that they didn't want modified, is it not? Regardless of what ELSE you modify.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, it is not unless, as I stated two responses ago, you got your phone at a significant discount as part of your contract in which case you don't really own your phone until it is paid off at the end of your contract.  Then, the carrier who is technically the owner of the phone, has a vested interest in not allowing you to void the warranty.  This has absolutely nothing to do with TOS.  It's the terms under which you are financing your phone.  If you BYOD or buy your phone off contract, they don't care.  Again, I have never had a carrier turn down my home-built phone that doesn't run any of the typical cell phone operating systems and is capable of WAY more breaches of TOS than an altered Android phone.  It is basically a computer with an LTE chip.  If industry standard weren't Android/IOS and I didn't need to use apps for work, I wouldn't bother with anything else.  If you have a phone you paid retail for, you own it and unlocking the bootloader is NOT a breach of TOS.


----------



## Leon.Left (Jun 8, 2019)

one.kender said:


> Let me start off by saying, yet again, that I, as an informed user, wish I could root my LG Stylo 4. I know full and well, the risks of unlocking the bootloader, being a person who has fallen victim to those risks. I want to do it anyway. It is worth it to me and I know that when I have an unlocked bootloader on my phone, i shoupd be cateful how I use said phone because of the inherent risks. That does NOT mean that unlocking bootloaders or having easily unlockable bootloaders is not dangerous for the average user. I wish manufacturers would release two versions of their phones--one locked down and secure for the average user and another open and vulnerable for the modder who understands the risks.
> 
> That whole article was full of BS, as are most of the sites and articles who are clamoring about and propagandising this issue. You know this is a propaganda piece because the second page of the srticle calls itself a "how to" on cell phone bootloader unlocking. If the writers of the article had spoken to the MANUFACTURERS' SECURITY SPECIALISTS, instead of CARRIERS' PR JACKASSES AND TECHNOLOGICALLY ILLITERATE LAWYERS, the story would probably be quite a bit different. The same with the FCC. The funny thing is, I have a phone I built with an orange pi, a 3G chip, and an LTE chip. If I give Verizon my MEID and put a Verizon SIM card in it, they will provide it with the same service they would ANY phone. The same is true with AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, and any other carrier. It doesn't run Android or IOS. It runs Mint. If I plug the HDMI into a TV and stick the dongle for my keyboard/mouse combo into one of the USB ports, I have the full Linux desktop expereince. This means your claim about carriers wanting "control" over your device just doesn't really add up. Verizon doesn't give a rat's ass about my hardware platform or what software I'm running on it, just so long as it is compatible with their network and I pay for my bandwidth useage. The MANUFACTURER will void your warranty on a rooted phone because you can do things like overclocking and burn up processors. This adds many layers of analysis to the warranty side of things so they just say the terms of the warranty prohibit rooting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not even gonna say youre wrong ... Most people who add custom firmwares dont even know that kinda stuff is possible and the ones who do ..are on here unlocking bootloaders ? how would you even find out if a stranger had a custom anything on their phone ? The chances of any of that happening is slim to none. But I would hate to be a Victim of that


----------



## one.kender (Jun 8, 2019)

Leon.Left said:


> I'm not even gonna say youre wrong ... Most people who add custom firmwares dont even know that kinda stuff is possible and the ones who do ..are on here unlocking bootloaders  how would you even find out if a stranger had a custom anything on their phone ? The chances of any of that happening is slim to none.

Click to collapse



It's an odds game and not likely for the average Joe Plumber.  It is more likely if you are working for a large company that has been targeted by a hacker or group of hackers.  It's even MORE likely if you are an exec.  The hackers start by probing EVERYTHING attached to networks as they gain access to them.  A port scan of the network can reveal some mods.  Nmap will reveal more.  People are followed to Starbucks and sniffed out there when they get on the public WiFi.  Getting a room at a hotel while an employee conference lets a hacker glean even more information about who has what.  Reportedly, several utilities in the NSA treasure troves of hacks "liberated" by hackers were for attacking cell phones.  If you can get somebody to run an app or get into their laptop when the phone is plugged into it and use ADB to install the app, metasploit has a few nasty RATS that even let you stream what the camera is seeing (https://youtu.be/jAzCZjKxq6Y) and doesn't require root or an unlocked bootloader.  Theoretically, you could encode the payload into a .PNG picture and send it via MMS.  If the phone hasn't been updated in the past few months, a remote execution vulnerability that is a lot like the stagefright exploit patched in 2016 will run the code.

I wouldn't worry TOO much about it.  My only point was that this is a security feature, not "the man" trying to control what is being done between consenting adults and their cellphones in the privacy of their own homes.  I don't use my personal phone to connect to clients' networks, much less one with an unlocked bootloader.  My work phone only has apps on it that are trusted and required for work while I am less choosy on my personal.  I don't keep much personal information on any phone and my password databases are encrypted, with only work passwords on my work phone and only personal passwords on my personal phone.  I work with some pretty high profile clients, both government and in the financial sector though, so I have to be careful.  I would be a good target and I know all of my servers and devices are constantly being scanned and probed by Chinese and Russian IP addresses.  There are currently four or five brute force attempts at getting into SSH on my main servers from rotating IP addresses.  That's ok.  16 character randomized passwords with upper and lower case letters, numbers, and symbols take several thousand millenia longer to crack than I spend between password changes.


----------



## Leon.Left (Jun 8, 2019)

one.kender said:


> It's an odds game and not likely for the average Joe Plumber. It is more likely if you are working for a large company that has been targeted by a hacker or group of hackers. It's even MORE likely if you are an exec. The hackers start by probing EVERYTHING attached to networks as they gain access to them. A port scan of the network can reveal some mods. Nmap will reveal more. People are followed to Starbucks and sniffed out there when they get on the public WiFi. Getting a room at a hotel while an employee conference lets a hacker glean even more information about who has what. Reportedly, several utilities in the NSA treasure troves of hacks "liberated" by hackers were for attacking cell phones. If you can get somebody to run an app or get into their laptop when the phone is plugged into it and use ADB to install the app, metasploit has a few nasty RATS that even let you stream what the camera is seeing (
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mannn as soon i seen "Public wifi" I realized Exaclty what you are saying Smh the internet can be a dangerous place out here ?


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## mingkee (Jun 8, 2019)

Yawn....
Keeping posting million words to justify usage freedom is locked down.
LG is dead now. Forget about so-called 5G.


----------



## FusionDragon (Jun 9, 2019)

I just want this bootloader unlocked, I'd rather have cyanogenmod on here with minimal gapps than what I have now


----------



## Sprouts2007 (Jun 18, 2019)

Get the Stlyo 3 Plus.  I have the Stylo 4.  I have had the Stlyo, Stylo 2, Stlyo 2 Plus, Stylo 3 and 3 Plus.  Byt far the best was the 3 Plus


----------



## Sprouts2007 (Jun 18, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't say anything about it being wrong, I merely stated "it can't be done because that is how the bootloader is designed to function", if it were as simple as just installing whatever you want, when you want, there would be no purpose in locking the bootloader in the first place.
> 
> If it is designed to block installing non-stock or unapproved software, then, what sense does it make to ask or think that installing something that is non-stock or unapproved will bypass that block? The block is there to prevent that very thing. What you're saying would be the same as locking your door and making it easy for anyone to unlock it whenever they want. Kinda defeats the purpose of having the lock in the first place, doesn't it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not an expert bit has anyone tried toggling the option that allows for installing unapproved apps?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2019)

Sprouts2007 said:


> Im not an expert bit has anyone tried toggling the option that allows for installing unapproved apps?

Click to collapse



What for? That has no bearing on anything about the discussion in this thread. Enabling "unknown sources" only allows you to install apps from sources other than Google PlayStore, that's all, it has nothing to do with what can or can't root the device.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## cwb816 (Jun 29, 2019)

*root the lg stylo 4*

i will test any thing u guys got on my lg stylo just let me know


----------



## Leon.Left (Jul 1, 2019)

cwb816 said:


> i will test any thing u guys got on my lg stylo just let me know

Click to collapse



Man iono.... This phone looking pretty air tight ... Look like we need to hang it up and try for another phone ... Its a shame to see this lose its potential like that


----------



## Stxrdxster (Jul 3, 2019)

*Can anyone with boost/Sprint Stylo 4 upload a kdz*

Bricked mine trying to root can't find firmware anywhere


----------



## Leon.Left (Aug 2, 2019)

Any luck anybody ?


----------



## TheMadScientist (Aug 4, 2019)

Welp I'm back to lg.  Got one of these bad boys real cheap once I unlock it it'll be my everyday driver...
As for the guys who ask about the OEM unlock option.  Not only on some devices does it allow the bootloader to be unlocked.  But a main function of OEM unlock is to shut off frp reset protection.     Give me a few days to get modded lg up running. And my firmwares. And I'll be tinkering stock I guess


----------



## Desserts21 (Aug 8, 2019)

*Metro PCS Lg Stylo 4*

Has anyone tried the steps listed here yet?

androidbiits.com/root-metropcs-lg-stylo-4-q710ms/[/url]

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

Has anyone tried the steps listed here yet?

androidbiits.com/root-metropcs-lg-stylo-4-q710ms/


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2019)

Desserts21 said:


> Has anyone tried the steps listed here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That boot.img is only for that specific model number of LG Stylo 4, not all model numbers of Stylo 4.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Desserts21 (Aug 8, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> That boot.img is only for that specific model number of LG Stylo 4, not all model numbers of Stylo 4.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This one says it is specifically for Q710MS  Metro PCS Lg Stylo 4


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2019)

Desserts21 said:


> This one says it is specifically for Q710MS  Metro PCS Lg Stylo 4

Click to collapse



Then it is only safe to use on Q710MS.

The same method can be used on the other Stylo 4 model numbers, but it requires obtaining the boot.img for the specific model number in order to use Magisk to create a patched boot.img for that model.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zerocool213 (Aug 9, 2019)

Rx8Driver said:


> Root may be possible for things like TiBu but until someone cracks the bootloader (unlikely) ROMS, Recovery, Kernels are out...
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a brand-new unlock network stylo 4 my phone is ready action tell me what u need ?

---------- Post added at 04:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 AM ----------

My phone is ready for action just bought it lg stylo 4 and its network unlock here is my phone info. Tell me what u need
Build Details

Manufacturer: LGE
Model: LM-Q710.FG

Brand: lge
Board: msm8953
Device: cv7a
Hardware: cv7a
Product: cv7a_lao_com

Serial Number: LMQ710547344a

Bootloader: unknown
Radio: MPSS.TA.2.3.c11-00059-8953_GEN_PACK-1.165093.0.167804.1

Build Fingerprint: lge/cv7a_lao_com/cv7a:8.1.0/OPM1.171019.019/182961043b619.FG:user/release-keys

Release: 8.1.0
Codename: REL
Build Version: OPM1.171019.019
Build Type: user
Build Tags: release-keys
Build Date: 2018-10-22
Built By: [email protected]
Build Number: 182961043b619.FG

API level: 27

CPU ABIs: armeabi-v7a armeabi

Kernel Version: Linux version 3.18.71-perf+ ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.9.x 20150123 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 23 10:54:44 KST 2018 

DalvikVM Heap Size: 192 MiB

DalvikVM features 
**hprof-heap-dump 
**hprof-heap-dump-streaming 
**method-sample-profiling 
**method-trace-profiling 
**method-trace-profiling-streaming 

OpenGL ES version: 3.2

Features 
**android.hardware.audio.output 
**android.hardware.bluetooth 
**android.hardware.bluetooth_le 
**android.hardware.camera 
**android.hardware.camera.any 
**android.hardware.camera.autofocus 
**android.hardware.camera.capability.manual_post_processing 
**android.hardware.camera.capability.manual_sensor 
**android.hardware.camera.capability.raw 
**android.hardware.camera.flash 
**android.hardware.camera.front 
**android.hardware.camera.level.full 
**android.hardware.faketouch 
**android.hardware.fingerprint 
**android.hardware.location 
**android.hardware.location.gps 
**android.hardware.location.network 
**android.hardware.microphone 
**android.hardware.opengles.aep 
**android.hardware.ram.normal 
**android.hardware.screen.landscape 
**android.hardware.screen.portrait 
**android.hardware.sensor.accelerometer 
**android.hardware.sensor.compass 
**android.hardware.sensor.gyroscope 
**android.hardware.sensor.light 
**android.hardware.sensor.proximity 
**android.hardware.sensor.stepcounter 
**android.hardware.sensor.stepdetector 
**android.hardware.telephony 
**android.hardware.telephony.cdma 
**android.hardware.telephony.gsm 
**android.hardware.touchscreen 
**android.hardware.touchscreen.multitouch 
**android.hardware.touchscreen.multitouch.distinct 
**android.hardware.touchscreen.multitouch.jazzhand 
**android.hardware.usb.accessory 
**android.hardware.usb.host 
**android.hardware.vulkan.compute 
**android.hardware.vulkan.level 
**android.hardware.vulkan.version 
**android.hardware.wifi 
**android.hardware.wifi.direct 
**android.software.activities_on_secondary_displays 
**android.software.app_widgets 
**android.software.autofill 
**android.software.backup 
**android.software.companion_device_setup 
**android.software.connectionservice 
**android.software.cts 
**android.software.device_admin 
**android.software.home_screen 
**android.software.input_methods 
**android.software.live_wallpaper 
**android.software.managed_users 
**android.software.midi 
**android.software.picture_in_picture 
**android.software.print 
**android.software.verified_boot 
**android.software.voice_recognizers 
**android.software.webview 
**com.google.android.feature.ZERO_TOUCH 
**com.lge.fido.fingerex 
**com.lge.hifirecorder.trim 
**com.lge.server.ims 
**com.lge.software.cliptray 
**com.lge.software.drm 
**com.lge.software.gallery_memories 
**com.lge.software.integrity 
**com.lge.software.leccp 
**com.lge.software.led 
**com.lge.software.sdencryption 
**com.lge.software.talkbackquickaccess 
**com.lge.software.volumevibrator 
**com.lge.wfds.asp 
**com.lge.wifi.lgp2p 

Shared Java libraries 
**android.ext.services 
**android.ext.shared 
**android.hardware.light-V2.0 
**android.hidl.manager-V1.0-java 
**android.test.mock 
**android.test.runner 
**com.android.future.usb.accessory 
**com.android.lge.lgsvcitems 
**com.android.location.provider 
**com.android.media.remotedisplay 
**com.android.mediadrm.signer 
**com.google.android.gms 
**com.google.android.maps 
**com.google.android.media.effects 
**com.ipsec.client 
**com.lge.jansky 
**com.lge.lghiddenlibs 
**com.lge.locksettings 
**com.lge.mdm 
**com.lge.org.bouncycastle 
**com.lge.resources 
**com.lge.sui 
**com.lge.systemui 
**com.lge.wfcsupport 
**com.qti.dpmapi 
**com.qti.dpmframework 
**com.qti.location.sdk 
**com.qti.vzw.ims.internal 
**com.qualcomm.qcrilhook 
**com.qualcomm.qti.audiosphere 
**[email protected] 
**[email protected] 
**com.qualcomm.qti.ltedirectdiscoverylibrary 
**com.qualcomm.qti.QtiTelephonyServicelibrary 
**com.quicinc.cne 
**com.quicinc.cneapiclient 
**com.suntek.mway.rcs.client.aidl 
**com.suntek.mway.rcs.client.api 
**GBAService 
**izat.xt.srv 
**javax.obex 
**LGKeyguardEffect 
**org.apache.http.legacy 
**org.codeaurora.btmultisimlibrary 
**vendor.qti.hardware.factory-V1.0

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------

Device Details

Processor: ARMv7 Processor rev 4 (v7l)
Cores: 8 (enabled: -1)

CPU Speed: 1.8 GHz (idles at 652.8 MHz)

CPU Implementer: ARM
CPU Part: unknown (0xd03)
CPU Variant: 0

Hardware: Qualcomm Technologies, Inc SDM450
Revision: 0009
Serial: 0000000000000000

CPU Features 
**aes 
**crc32 
**edsp 
**evtstrm 
**fastmult 
**half 
**idiva 
**idivt 
**lpae 
**neon 
**pmull 
**sha1 
**sha2 
**thumb 
**tls 
**vfp 
**vfpd32 
**vfpv3 
**vfpv4 

Memory 
**Total: 2.8 GiB
**Used: 2.6 GiB
**Free: 202.3 MiB
**Buffers: 0.0 B

Is Low Memory Device: false

Screen Density: 420dpi (2.625x DIP)
Exact DPI: 391.885 x 391.885
Screen Size: 1080 x 2160 pixels
Approximate Dimensions: 2.8" x 5.5" (6.2" diagonal)


----------



## americatel (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello , I have an LM-G810RA from Claro Mexico,  do you know if is possible flash it to OEM version with spanish, and how is the method to flash it
thanks for your help


----------



## CiscoKydd (Aug 30, 2019)

It doesn't make sense that LG would do this to so many people.  I wish that every Stylo 4 owner would contact LG and, basically, tell them that we will not buy their products anymore. 
I'm done with LG.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2019)

CiscoKydd said:


> It doesn't make sense that LG would do this to so many people.  I wish that every Stylo 4 owner would contact LG and, basically, tell them that we will not buy their products anymore.
> I'm done with LG.

Click to collapse



You are blaming the wrong people, the bootloader is not locked because LG locked it, it is the various carriers, if you're upset about the locked bootloader, get mad at your service provider because they are the reason why the bootloader is locked. If you're going to stop doing business with someone because of the locked bootloader then you need to drop your service provider and go to another network that doesn't lock the bootloader on their devices.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TKinnett (Aug 31, 2019)

I do agree with you...but not entirely. LG is the one that made the dang thing capable of being locked. Also, if that was the case... why is LG the ones that will unlock it for you if u can get it into fastboot to summon ur device id # that they need from adb. I know there is some Wise guy somewhere that thought it would be a good idea, but everybody had to follow suit for it to happen. Boost acted like they didn't even know what I was talking about and kept trying to offer me my MSL lol. (This phone requires a special unlock.bin file to unlock...not a passcode. So unless boost has those files that they can email you, bbecause you have to physically add the file to your phone. It's not just one particular provider of service, this kinda bs is not even limited to cell phone providers period...it's The Man trying to enforce even more control on us. The more they crack the whip... The harder this ox pokes his yoke.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2019)

TKinnett said:


> I do agree with you...but not entirely. LG is the one that made the dang thing capable of being locked. Also, if that was the case... why is LG the ones that will unlock it for you if u can get it into fastboot to summon ur device id # that they need from adb. I know there is some Wise guy somewhere that thought it would be a good idea, but everybody had to follow suit for it to happen. Boost acted like they didn't even know what I was talking about and kept trying to offer me my MSL lol. (This phone requires a special unlock.bin file to unlock...not a passcode. So unless boost has those files that they can email you, bbecause you have to physically add the file to your phone. It's not just one particular provider of service, this kinda bs is not even limited to cell phone providers period...it's The Man trying to enforce even more control on us. The more they crack the whip... The harder this ox pokes his yoke.

Click to collapse



LG makes them with the capability to lock the bootloader because the carriers want them to make them with this capability. The number one reason for locking bootloader is all about your device's security because any malicious code can easily embed/install itself on a device that has an unlocked bootloader, this makes you, the user, and their network vulnerable to attack. Money is NOT the real reason, period, because 99% of users don't care about unlocking bootloader, in other words, there are few people that want unlocked bootloaders, this means there aren't enough people to actually make any real money out of unlocking bootloader. If it were about money, all devices would have locked bootloader by default, they would not manufacturer and sell devices that have unlocked bootloader. 

Regardless of how you feel about it, the real reason is because the carriers are the ones that want the bootloader locked because most users are complete idiots when it comes to keeping their devices secure. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## CiscoKydd (Aug 31, 2019)

That's interesting, considering that the LG Stylo 4 is locked to all carriers. Also, you must get the bootloader unlocked through LG's website. 
I do understand that the carriers often make these decisions. But in this case, as long as LG allows bootloader unlocking for its more expensive phones, I am satisfied to take this up with LG.
However, my voice alone is not enough to cause LG to reconsider its decision to not provide support for this bootloader.  
Actually, I think that we are both right about this. But I also think that we are becoming distracted by all of this. I still want to root my Stylo 4.


----------



## Leon.Left (Sep 10, 2019)

We just might be cooking with a little gas 
I'm gonna see how it goes from here ...


----------



## CiscoKydd (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks good. I just hope it doesn't lead you to the part that informs you about, "Supported Devices". Anything but that.


----------



## IwannaRoot96 (Sep 13, 2019)

I called customer service to see if I could get anywhere since that gave me sone hope but sadly "Juliey" at LG Customer Support told me it was illegal for them to give me the unlock.bin file because it breaks the end user license agreement and that I wasn't allowed to speak to a technician. When I said I had a different question for the technician I was hung up on. ?



Leon.Left said:


> We just might be cooking with a little gas
> I'm gonna see how it goes from here ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CiscoKydd (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for trying.


----------



## TKinnett (Sep 14, 2019)

*Yeah....go figure.*

Thx for trying everyone...but all these paths have been traveled years ago and they give us the same run around.  If it aint on the supported list, we can either request it to be added to the list or "wait" to see if theyll add it.  People were already told by LG that there were no plans in the future to add this device to the list.  I got 2 months left according to Boost before they'll unlock mine... we'll see. They acted like they had no idea about the unlock.bin and was willing to give me my MSL right then.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2019)

TKinnett said:


> Thx for trying everyone...but all these paths have been traveled years ago and they give us the same run around.  If it aint on the supported list, we can either request it to be added to the list or "wait" to see if theyll add it.  People were already told by LG that there were no plans in the future to add this device to the list.  I got 2 months left according to Boost before they'll unlock mine... we'll see. They acted like they had no idea about the unlock.bin and was willing to give me my MSL right then.

Click to collapse



I believe the unlock stuff you're talking about is not for unlocking the bootloader, what you are referring to is carrier/SIM unlock in order to use the device on another network.

There is a difference between unlocking bootloader and and carrier/SIM unlocking.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TKinnett (Sep 14, 2019)

*I know the difference..*

I know the difference between the two.  Im just saying...Boost acts like they dont even know about the unlock.bin file to unlock the bootloader...all Boost acts like they know about is the MSL number which is used for programming.  I found that number out on my own by intentionally entering the wrong number 3 times while running a logcat. Ue absolutely right... the MSL does NOT unlock the bootloader.


----------



## Leon.Left (Sep 15, 2019)

CiscoKydd said:


> Looks good. I just hope it doesn't lead you to the part that informs you about, "Supported Devices". Anything but that.

Click to collapse



Good lord thats exactly where it lead too.
"That phone isnt supported but we will contact our team to to add it in the near future and as always we appricate you for being a customer of LG" it made me sick ?

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------




IwannaRoot96 said:


> I called customer service to see if I could get anywhere since that gave me sone hope but sadly "Juliey" at LG Customer Support told me it was illegal for them to give me the unlock.bin file because it breaks the end user license agreement and that I wasn't allowed to speak to a technician. When I said I had a different question for the technician I was hung up on. ?

Click to collapse




???? 
Smh do they realize how many customers they are losing by doing these things ?


----------



## TKinnett (Sep 15, 2019)

*Fastboot?*

So has anyone even been able to get theirs to boot into fastboot... Everytime i try, it just reboots my phone to home screen. So could we even get the unlock.bin file if we can't give them the id number they are wanting to confirm matches our imei number before they will give us the .bin file?


----------



## OriginalWolfen (Sep 15, 2019)

*Stylo 4 root?*

Not sure if I found something or not but I found a file hidden deep that has a ton of user permission unlocks going to try and paste a bit in.  Didn't know about that 10th post part well if someone that knows more of coding I can try and send it to you direct or somehow get it to you.  The decompiled file is about 5 mb.  Or I could send a bunch of Hello posts .


----------



## OriginalWolfen (Sep 17, 2019)

*More hidden code*

Ok so not giving up yet because I found more hidden code last night that suggests that the unlock algorithms are already on the phones.  I think they are just waiting for a command.  For example look closely underneath the two preloaded songs, or the memories file also operators hidden menu. I believe that is one of either three or six program's needed to start everything moving.  Will keep looking but could use some advise especially in dalvik and polymorgtaphic files.


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Sep 18, 2019)

*once upon a time...*



OriginalWolfen said:


> Ok so not giving up yet because I found more hidden code last night that suggests that the unlock algorithms are already on the phones.  I think they are just waiting for a command.  For example look closely underneath the two preloaded songs, or the memories file also operators hidden menu. I believe that is one of either three or six program's needed to start everything moving.  Will keep looking but could use some advise especially in dalvik and polymorgtaphic files.

Click to collapse



I found one thread on XDA guy had written code deciphering something along these lines when 1st thinking about getting Stylo 4... no one would even bounce it around.
Makes sense it's already on the phone so as to not adversely affect android.  LG never intended on letting bootloader be unlocked with this 4 now 5 because of it's built in AI access Google's pushing.
There is no legal way a phone or any other device manufacturer can make something you purchase then tell you how it is to be used, unless you let them.  That is the problem, todays "sheeple".....


----------



## OriginalWolfen (Sep 19, 2019)

*Ok going to need a translated I think*

Ok still at it since I'm still laying here bored but not sure what I'm reading in this rabbit hole.  Came across this text just a bit ago in the system files ..*..ro,barrier=1,discard..*..have no idea what it means if someone could give me a quick hand.


----------



## ThunderCock2 (Oct 5, 2019)

*HALPP!*

Bump...    Have Stylo 4 Q710AL
Prepared to follow instructions at h t t p : / / androidbiits . com / root-sprint-lg-stylo-4-q710al-easily :
 - I have s4patched_boot.img  
 - Setup modded LGUP and appropriate drivers
 - enabled USB debugging, unlocked OEM
  - Have Magisk Manager V 6.1.0

Everything is prepared to go and seems legit..

I just NEED someone to have done it, or to honestly be able to say it won't brick my only phone.
I'd roll the dice but I'm broke AF, please help us out here / Don't give up.


----------



## HeartOfFire1994 (Oct 7, 2019)

*Straightalk*

Im seeing everyone saying they have the MetroPCS version and others like Verizon, T-Mobile, and Boost but i havent seen anyone mention StraighTalk. I just got one from ST and was wondering if anyone has found a ST root? I used to quick root using Kingo or OneClick but its been a while and after checking those two Im still not rooted. Is there a more resourceful way to try it or am I just as SOL as everyone else? Side Note: I usually only root to remove bloatware apps like the preinstalled FB because I dont use FB. Is there a way to do so even without root because disabling isnt satifying enough lol.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 7, 2019)

HeartOfFire1994 said:


> Im seeing everyone saying they have the MetroPCS version and others like Verizon, T-Mobile, and Boost but i havent seen anyone mention StraighTalk. I just got one from ST and was wondering if anyone has found a ST root? I used to quick root using Kingo or OneClick but its been a while and after checking those two Im still not rooted. Is there a more resourceful way to try it or am I just as SOL as everyone else? Side Note: I usually only root to remove bloatware apps like the preinstalled FB because I dont use FB. Is there a way to do so even without root because disabling isnt satifying enough lol.

Click to collapse



The Straight Talk version is pretty much identical to the Verizon version so anything that applies to the Verizon Stylo 4 will be the same for the Straight Talk Stylo 4. In other words, the Straight Talk Stylo 4 has all of the same roadblocks that the Verizon Stylo 4 has. 

You can remove preinstalled apps using adb.

https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## one.kender (Oct 31, 2019)

coolbeans2016 said:


> There is no legal way a phone or any other device manufacturer can make something you purchase then tell you how it is to be used, unless you let them.  That is the problem, todays "sheeple".....

Click to collapse



Well actually, they can...sort of.  They can lock down the firmware to limit your usage in an attempt to make it "impossible" to use the device in any unapproved manner.  They can sue based on DMCA laws, claiming you are releasing trade secrets and shut you down for telling others how to thwart their attempts at blocking rooting attempts.  Remember geohot?  He was just trying to restore a capability to the PS3 that they ADVERTISED for the platform when he got sued and voluntarily stopped to settle the suit.  He was lucky they went ahead and dropped their suit when he promised them he would stop hacking PS consoles.  Technically, what he was doing by distributing his hacks WAS illegal and they could have nailed him to the wall for doing it.

This hasn't been done much with phones because carriers and manufacturers don't really care about it that much.  They simply say, "You bricked your phone trying to load unsupported software.  Your warranty is void.", when you try to turn it in for a replacement.  The main purpose for security (as I have said many times before) is for...security.  They don't want people unaware of the risks of having a rooted phone grabbing a simple script from XDA or RootMyPhoneAndDownloadRATs.com and rooting their phone so that they can run some app from a skeezy web site they want to run that requires root.  All it takes is a news story saying "Corporate executive's <insert phone make and model here> hacked, leaking corporate secrets, personal nude photos, and sex tapes.", not mentioning the fact that the phone was rooted and the app the exec wanted to run was a trojan including a remote access tool, to make every company out there switch to a different manufacturer's phone to hand out to their employees.  If they can say they make it nigh impossible for employees to bypass security, they can say the phone is secure.  The Stylo line is a good candidate for companies to issue because it is inexpensive yet has excellent capabilities for the cost.  They made it possible to use ADB to remove pre-installed bloatware, which is more than most do.

I want to root my Stylo 4.  I understand the risks.  It sucks that I bought a phone that has yet to be rooted and the manufacturer has decided not to make it easy.  I should have waited a few months after release and then done my research before I bought it.  I had to have the new "flagship killer" budget phone, so I bought it when it was released.  If it is important to me to have a rooted phone, I'll find one with similar capabilities that is rootable and has custom ROMs with nifty early software upgrades available.  Buyer beware--don't be that sheep who buys a shiny new toy that won't allow him/her to do what he/she wants to do with it just because the manufacturer says it's something you need and the rest of the flock buys one, then bleats because they can't figure out how to get root...


----------



## animenote (Nov 20, 2019)

Heard the Android 9.0 update released for the LG stylo 4 finally rolled out I haven't got it yet, has anyone got it?


----------



## B__B (Nov 20, 2019)

I got it first of month u can flash it using lg tool on their site


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## JohnnySmokzAlot (Nov 27, 2019)

I have tried every root app out there. I have the unlock code from LG. Was easy af to get. Just called them and asked. Gotta own the phone for 6mths. I tried king root, kingoroot etc etc blah blah. I have tried all the developer options, unlocking oem etc. I even went as far as trying Dr phone root. It's hopeless apparently. Best thing I've found is lucky patcher. Closest you're gonna get unfortunately. I've spent months trying to figure this out. Read damn near every line of code in this phone. And I lrobay went too far cause I'm getting a lot of ghost typing now and have had to reset my phone several times. This phone hates apks BTW. Seems like they are a just malware and Trojans anymore


----------



## B__B (Nov 27, 2019)

What unlock code


----------



## FusionDragon (Nov 27, 2019)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78702155&postcount=216
http://androidbiits.com/root-sprint-lg-stylo-4-q710al-easily/
I found these can anyone confirm that this still works? or has ever worked?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2019)

FusionDragon said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78702155&postcount=216
> http://androidbiits.com/root-sprint-lg-stylo-4-q710al-easily/
> I found these can anyone confirm that this still works? or has ever worked?

Click to collapse



Yes. Will it work for you? Maybe. There is only one way to find out.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## greerdd (Nov 28, 2019)

B__B said:


> I got it first of month u can flash it using lg tool on their site

Click to collapse



Can you provide a link to where you downloaded the lg tool from? I think I tried several versions but it didn't work for me. Thanks,


----------



## B__B (Nov 28, 2019)

greerdd said:


> Can you provide a link to where you downloaded the lg tool from? I think I tried several versions but it didn't work for me. Thanks,

Click to collapse


https://www.lg.com/us/support/help-library/lg-bridge-download-how-to-use-CT10000026-1438110404543


----------



## greerdd (Nov 28, 2019)

B__B said:


> https://www.lg.com/us/support/help-library/lg-bridge-download-how-to-use-CT10000026-1438110404543

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## B__B (Nov 28, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## mingkee (Dec 1, 2019)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/lg-electronics-changes-ceo-in-generation-shift/

I just want LG phones business shut down.
They deadlocked the phones and they got what they deserve.
No less!


----------



## djcal1985 (Dec 8, 2019)

q710US has fastboot enable


----------



## TKinnett (Dec 8, 2019)

How do u enable it? I have q710al but it may work the same.  Do you just enable it as u normally would using adb?


----------



## rbgCODE (Dec 11, 2019)

I am somewhat ok with algorithms and math.  Could someone send me the info I will take a look?  I lucked out and got the stylo 4 sprint.  sorry guys and gals lol


----------



## Mikeo31 (Jan 7, 2020)

Has anyone tried LGUP or LG Uppercut? Also here is a guide for Sprint Stylo 4

http://androidbiits.com/root-sprint-lg-stylo-4-q710al-easily/

LG Bridge: https://www.lg.com/us/support/help-library/lg-bridge-download-how-to-use-CT10000026-1438110404543
LG UP: https://www.**********.com/make-lgup-work-all-devices-uppercut-tool/
LG Flash tool: http://lgflashtool.com/


----------



## CiscoKydd (Jan 7, 2020)

The LG Flash Tool 2014 was supposed to be used without an internet connection. If you try to flash with an internet connection LG has some kind of way to prevent it from working. That has been my experience with using, or even downloading, the LG Flash Tool 2014.


----------



## A Christian Guy (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey hi guys anything about unlocking the stylo 4 cricket I'm on android 9 thanks


----------



## Dat1Developer (Feb 1, 2020)

threads dead, lg did a good job on locking the bootloader. I hate to say this, but no, not possible to root the stylo 4


----------



## tiberian41 (Feb 3, 2020)

Rican39 said:


> Hey hi guys anything about unlocking the stylo 4 cricket I'm on android 9 thanks

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78606659&postcount=214


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Feb 10, 2020)

Just as a heads up, I've been looking into privilege escalation to root on my Stylo 4. Currently have a privilege escalation to system user (limited scope due to SELinux) and I have a flaw which *should* work for kernel takeover, but I need another exploit primitive for arbitrary reading to actually get anywhere. I need to check because I'm one update behind, but I'm pretty sure it works on the latest update since LG hasn't been updating too much. But if anyone's interested in root maybe disable automatic updates. Idk, it'll probably be a month or two before I actually get kernel execution, I'm already a bit worn out after getting this far lol.

https://twitter.com/ShinyQuagsire/status/1224585313244213248?s=19


----------



## sanchopansa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

*soy root*



hidronico said:


> So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.

Click to collapse



I'm almost 1 year old with my stylo 4 and as soon as I find out that you can't root, I'll have to remove the root
and I will have to change the status of my device's selinux



Home URL:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/amazing-temp-root-mediatek-armv8-t3922213
--------------------------------------------------


armv7l machine
param1: 0x1000, param2: 0x8040, type: 12
Building symbol table
kallsyms_addresses pa 0x40e59280
kallsyms_num_syms 49742, addr_count 49742
kallsyms_names pa 0x40e89bd0, size 635360
kallsyms_markers pa 0x40f24db0
kallsyms_token_table pa 0x40f250c0
kallsyms_token_index pa 0x40f25450
Patch credentials
Parsing current_is_single_threaded
c04bd014: MOVW R0, # 0xacf0
c04bd018: MOVT R0, # 0xc142
init_task VA: 0xc142acf0
Potential list_head tasks at offset 0x2b0
comm swapper / 0 at offset 0x460
Found own task_struct at node 1
cred VA: 0xe58fd100
thread_info flags VA: 0xdafb2000
seccomp mode VA: 0xe39002b0 + 2b4
Parsing avc_denied
c045a7d0: MOVW R0, # 0xbd44
c045a7d4: MOVT R0, # 0xc170
selinux_enforcing VA: 0xc170bd44
Setting selinux_enforcing
Switched selinux to permissive
Stack protection detected
starting / system / bin / sh
UID: 0 cap: 3fffffffff selinux: permissive
Returned 0


----------



## sanchopansa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

*im root*

I'm almost 1 year old with my stylo 4 and as soon as I find out that you can't root, I'll have to remove the root
and I will have to change the status of my device's selinux



Home URL:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/amazing-temp-root-mediatek-armv8-t3922213
--------------------------------------------------


armv7l machine
param1: 0x1000, param2: 0x8040, type: 12
Building symbol table
kallsyms_addresses pa 0x40e59280
kallsyms_num_syms 49742, addr_count 49742
kallsyms_names pa 0x40e89bd0, size 635360
kallsyms_markers pa 0x40f24db0
kallsyms_token_table pa 0x40f250c0
kallsyms_token_index pa 0x40f25450
Patch credentials
Parsing current_is_single_threaded
c04bd014: MOVW R0, # 0xacf0
c04bd018: MOVT R0, # 0xc142
init_task VA: 0xc142acf0
Potential list_head tasks at offset 0x2b0
comm swapper / 0 at offset 0x460
Found own task_struct at node 1
cred VA: 0xe58fd100
thread_info flags VA: 0xdafb2000
seccomp mode VA: 0xe39002b0 + 2b4
Parsing avc_denied
c045a7d0: MOVW R0, # 0xbd44
c045a7d4: MOVT R0, # 0xc170
selinux_enforcing VA: 0xc170bd44
Setting selinux_enforcing
Switched selinux to permissive
Stack protection detected
starting / system / bin / sh
UID: 0 cap: 3fffffffff selinux: permissive
Returned 0


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## FusionDragon (Feb 21, 2020)

sanchopansa1 said:


> I'm almost 1 year old with my stylo 4 and as soon as I find out that you can't root, I'll have to remove the root
> and I will have to change the status of my device's selinux
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People please look into this, if this works this could be very worth it and can possibly allow flashing on sprint phones at the very least


----------



## Carlosmhs (Feb 22, 2020)

Tengo un LG Q stylo 4 LM710MS11r
Ya leí literal toda la Liga, pero no veo un resultado. Soy básico en programación no puedo ayudar en casi nada pero estoy dispuesto a intentar cualquier método que tengan en mi equipo e informar el resultado.   


No dejen de trabajar en este equipo por favor


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2020)

Carlosmhs said:


> Tengo un LG Q stylo 4 LM710MS11r
> Ya leí literal toda la Liga, pero no veo un resultado. Soy básico en programación no puedo ayudar en casi nada pero estoy dispuesto a intentar cualquier método que tengan en mi equipo e informar el resultado.
> 
> 
> No dejen de trabajar en este equipo por favor

Click to collapse



En Inglés por favor.

I understand Espanol and you can post in your native language, but, the rules here say we must post in English at the top of your post and then put the Spanish translation below that.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlosmhs_07 (Feb 26, 2020)

*ok*



Droidriven said:


> En Inglés por favor.
> 
> I understand Espanol and you can post in your native language, but, the rules here say we must post in English at the top of your post and then put the Spanish translation below that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









I have a LG style 4 I really like the phone but without root it is not very useful, or not as I could, I don't know much about programming but, I am willing to try any possibility with my equipment. and support the breakthrough, I saw this on YouTube is it useful? 
youtube.com/watch?v=4EF2QrLZGzE


----------



## FusionDragon (Feb 26, 2020)

I've tried it out and it gives access to the data partition but not the system partition. But it allows me to disable apps I would not normally be able to disable which is a huge help.

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

Referencing my previous post. I was talking about the mediatek soft root exploit. It works but it's still limited.


----------



## FusionDragon (Feb 26, 2020)

So I went through the guide, I have magisk installed in an interesting way. The system seems to recognize that I have root permissions, however I cannot remount the root as read write. I have a feeling this is because of the A/B partition system. I have no experience in any of this whatsoever but I know that a few of my root apps are functional so long as they do not interact with the system partition in some way. I can disable and remove apps without the use of the in built installer. So I have some level of access. I just don't know what I can really do with it.


----------



## TheMadScientist (Feb 26, 2020)

FusionDragon said:


> So I went through the guide, I have magisk installed in an interesting way. The system seems to recognize that I have root permissions, however I cannot remount the root as read write. I have a feeling this is because of the A/B partition system. I have no experience in any of this whatsoever but I know that a few of my root apps are functional so long as they do not interact with the system partition in some way. I can disable and remove apps without the use of the in built installer. So I have some level of access. I just don't know what I can really do with it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We dont really discuss the use of lucky patcher here.   Kind of a RIP off to app developers everywhere mate.


----------



## FusionDragon (Feb 26, 2020)

TheMadScientist said:


> We dont really discuss the use of lucky patcher here. Kind of a RIP off to app developers everywhere mate.

Click to collapse



My apologies. I'm not trying to promote anything I'm just trying to state that the root works on some basic level. I just want to see someone expand on it. I removed my previous post about lucky patcher. I would also like to state certain apps that freeze applications works. And it works on some system apps too. But there are some apps that it doesn't work on for some reason, like boosts mobile id.


----------



## FusionDragon (Feb 27, 2020)

Would it be possible to flash the same way on this phone like an older pixel 3a post I saw. Where they would take the boot.img and edit it with magisk and flash it. Now that I have (or think I have) su permissions can i flash a boot image?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2020)

FusionDragon said:


> Would it be possible to flash the same way on this phone like an older pixel 3a post I saw. Where they would take the boot.img and edit it with magisk and flash it. Now that I have (or think I have) su permissions can i flash a boot image?

Click to collapse



Only if you your bootloader is unlocked, which, I don't think the Stylo 4 has an unlocked bootloader. It might depend on exactly which specific model number you have, I think there are some carriers that "might" have an unlocked bootloader on the Stylo 4 devices that they offer.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FusionDragon (Feb 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Only if you your bootloader is unlocked, which, I don't think the Stylo 4 has an unlocked bootloader. It might depend on exactly which specific model number you have, I think there are some carriers that "might" have an unlocked bootloader on the Stylo 4 devices that they offer.

Click to collapse



I'm using the sprint/boost variant the q710al. It's the one with the mediatek cpu, and it's the fact it's mediatek that is the only reason I have limited root access. The permissions are there. Selinux is permissive. I just can't do anything to system and I'm starting to think it's because the bootloader is locked. But surely there has to be some way to use the enhanced permissions as an exploit to set the root to rw or bug flash the bootloader.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 28, 2020)

FusionDragon said:


> I'm using the sprint/boost variant the q710al. It's the one with the mediatek cpu, and it's the fact it's mediatek that is the only reason I have limited root access. The permissions are there. Selinux is permissive. I just can't do anything to system and I'm starting to think it's because the bootloader is locked. But surely there has to be some way to use the enhanced permissions as an exploit to set the root to rw or bug flash the bootloader.

Click to collapse



 Sorry, that locked bootloader is going to block anything unapproved/unofficial that is flashed and anything that does manage to flash, will be blocked at first boot, resulting in a soft-bricked device or a hard-bricked device. Both results are not good and both are a pain to fix.


Your only hope is if someone can update and compile something like Safestrap recovery for your device. It works on locked bootloader devices and allows flashing alternative ROMs "beside" your stock ROM and allows you to choose whether you want to boot your stock ROM or custom ROM(s), it has extra slots to install a ROM in each slot in addition to your stock ROM, these extra ROMs are installed inside the Safestrap recovery. This method does not replace the stock ROM, it allows interrupting the boot chain after the bootloader passes all checks but just before your stock system boots and inserts the chosen ROM and boots that instead.


----------



## FusionDragon (Feb 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Sorry, that locked bootloader is going to block anything unapproved/unofficial that is flashed and anything that does manage to flash, will be blocked at first boot, resulting in a soft-bricked device or a hard-bricked device. Both results are not good and both are a pain to fix.
> 
> 
> Your only hope is if someone can update and compile something like Safestrap recovery for your device. It works on locked bootloader devices and allows flashing alternative ROMs "beside" your stock ROM and allows you to choose whether you want to boot your stock ROM or custom ROM(s), it has extra slots to install a ROM in each slot in addition to your stock ROM, these extra ROMs are installed inside the Safestrap recovery. This method does not replace the stock ROM, it allows interrupting the boot chain after the bootloader passes all checks but just before your stock system boots and inserts the chosen ROM and boots that instead.

Click to collapse



That would be incredibly useful if I can install a minimal os and use that for better battery life. Is there any way to do this on the Stylo 4?


----------



## cholasimmons (Mar 4, 2020)

*January 2020 update*

Just came across this,
TOWARDS THE END THE GUY TALKS ABOUT UNLOCKING THE BOOTLOADER. i'LL TRY THIS OVER THE WEEKEND AND LET YOU KNOW
myphoneupdate[dot]com / root-lg-stylo-4


----------



## FusionDragon (Mar 5, 2020)

I still would like to see if someone can use the mediatek exploit to unlock the bootloader  because I have root. It's just limited.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2020)

FusionDragon said:


> I still would like to see if someone can use the mediatek exploit to unlock the bootloader  because I have root. It's just limited.

Click to collapse



My wife's Stylo 4 is a Qualcomm device. I would think that all Stylo 4's would be Qualcomm also, therefore, nothing Mediatek will work.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FusionDragon (Mar 5, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> My wife's Stylo 4 is a Qualcomm device. I would think that all Stylo 4's would be Qualcomm also, therefore, nothing Mediatek will work.

Click to collapse



No the sprint devices are mediatek. And I DO HAVE ROOT. I'm excited. But I have no access to system. I just want someone to look into the mediatek exploit because I know it works. I've tried it. My apps have permissions. And it's not persistent but I have initd initiating the scripts every startup. I can disable some system apps that weren't able to be disable before. I can delete apps without using the built in package uninstaller. I'm telling you guys I have root, but I'm limited because the system partition is read only.


----------



## FusionDragon (Mar 5, 2020)

cholasimmons said:


> Just came across this,
> TOWARDS THE END THE GUY TALKS ABOUT UNLOCKING THE BOOTLOADER. i'LL TRY THIS OVER THE WEEKEND AND LET YOU KNOW
> myphoneupdate[dot]com / root-lg-stylo-4

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/amazing-temp-root-mediatek-armv8-t3922213

Follow this guide, use the 32 bit mtk su file. I used it on boost mobiles/sprints q710al. I CAN CONFIRM the Stylo 4 has an a/b partition scheme. I tried remounting rootfs, no luck.  PLEASE look into this. I already have root. I do not have system access. My selinux IS permissive


----------



## FusionDragon (Mar 5, 2020)

Also he has another guide in there showing how to use INIT.D to run scripts.


----------



## FusionDragon (Mar 6, 2020)

*CAREFUL*

I can confirm the latest security update from February 1st PATCHES the mtk exploit, if you want to keep your temporary root, or try to root in the future, do NOT update to the february first security update


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## djcal1985 (Mar 16, 2020)

*ROOT*

stylo 4 q710pl already temporary root
[/ATTACH]


----------



## djcal1985 (Mar 16, 2020)

Im trying to fix wifi inssue, cross firmware with q710hs no wifi, maybe some with q710pl o q710al temporary root can read partition with
Partions Backup apk img raw option from nvarm, nvdata,, persist and persist lg, please upload


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey, just a status update. If you want root and/or custom ROMs on a Stylo 4, do not update beyond 20c and disable automatic updates. Currently working on porting TWRP, but as it stands I have what is effectively a bootloader unlock method. Release will be no sooner than June though but I'm hoping to have everything streamlined for the Stylo 4 /5 (and other LG phones) by then. https://twitter.com/ShinyQuagsire/status/1239749946141806592


----------



## djcal1985 (Mar 17, 2020)

shinyquagsire23 said:


> Hey, just a status update. If you want root and/or custom ROMs on a Stylo 4, do not update beyond 20c and disable automatic updates. Currently working on porting TWRP, but as it stands I have what is effectively a bootloader unlock method. Release will be no sooner than June though but I'm hoping to have everything streamlined for the Stylo 4 /5 (and other LG phones) by then. https://twitter.com/ShinyQuagsire/status/1239749946141806592

Click to collapse



nice work


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 25, 2020)

another update, I ported TWRP. To reiterate, disable automatic updates in LG's settings and the developer settings if this interests you bc the vulnerability WILL be patched. https://twitter.com/ShinyQuagsire/status/1242939931179147264


----------



## djcal1985 (Mar 25, 2020)

*Increible*



shinyquagsire23 said:


> another update, I ported TWRP. To reiterate, disable automatic updates in LG's settings and the developer settings if this interests you bc the vulnerability WILL be patched. https://twitter.com/ShinyQuagsire/status/1242939931179147264

Click to collapse



Nice update from you job already to test


----------



## xdause (Mar 26, 2020)

interesting but disabling automatic updates doesn't stop the persistant update available notice?  very annoying.


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Mar 26, 2020)

xdause said:


> interesting but disabling automatic updates doesn't stop the persistant update available notice?  very annoying.

Click to collapse



yeah, though one trick you can do is hold down the notification -> app info -> force stop the app. Breaks updating until reboot and kills the notification.


----------



## FusionDragon (Mar 27, 2020)

i spent the last 4 hours with a splitting headache, trying to understand SPFT, mediatek and the download agent stuff with the auth. for the mediatek version of the stylo 4 the preloader is there but i can't access it. i think its because it needs a different download agent which i don't have, i tried flashing to recovery, and the command failed. i also am using a basic scatter file because i don't have the one for the stylo q710al. perhaps someone more experienced with mediatek devices could take a look at this?


----------



## contevo (May 12, 2020)

so I guess i'm out of luck since have march patch...


----------



## Zorcnecrophades (May 19, 2020)

can someone help root the q710cs model please


----------



## haitham.alrifaie (May 24, 2020)

```

```



LgPWN'd said:


> I don't think you'll get fastboot, but Modded LGUP will let you flash individual partitions, and I've used it to be able to flash a modified boot.img to different models of LG phones..
> it's floating around xda somewhere, I can't post links yet.|It's also available on discord...I've seen It over there.
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2020)

haitham.alrifaie said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, this means that you have created a patched boot.img  that can now be flashed onto the device then reboot the device and install Magisk Manager to complete the rooting process and install modules from within Magisk Manager. The patched boot.img that you created can now be found in your download folder in your internal storage on your device.

But, before you flash that boot.img....

First, you need to verify whether you have a locked bootloader or an unlocked bootloader. It must be unlocked in order to flash any kind of patched/modified/custom file/.img

Next

You need to make sure your device is not a A/B partition(seamless update) device. If it is a A/B device, there may be specific steps that you will need to do differently than non A/B devices. On some devices, the boot.img is patched to gain root, on others, the recovery.img is patched to gain root.

You need to go to the Magisk thread and read all of the information about A/B devices and how to device exactly which .img file you need to patch in order to gain root on your device.

Failure to check the things I've listed can result in you bricking your device if you patch the wrong img or if you use a method for A/B devices when you actually have a non A/B device, or vice versa.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FusionDragon (Jun 28, 2020)

Anyone have any success with CVE-2020-12753?

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------

https://www.getdroidtips.com/flash-twrp-recovery-mediatek-sp-flash-tool/ also I haven't tried this yet, anyone think it could work?


----------



## djcal1985 (Jun 28, 2020)

FusionDragon said:


> Anyone have any success with CVE-2020-12753?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------
> 
> https://www.getdroidtips.com/flash-twrp-recovery-mediatek-sp-flash-tool/ also I haven't tried this yet, anyone think it could work?

Click to collapse



Q710al o q710p already root, you can flash partition with partition backup apk


----------



## FusionDragon (Jul 7, 2020)

djcal1985 said:


> Q710al o q710p already root, you can flash partition with partition backup apk

Click to collapse



I haven't seen this yet, where?

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




djcal1985 said:


> Q710al o q710p already root, you can flash partition with partition backup apk

Click to collapse



Yeah I talked about this earlier. I was the one that commented on the post telling the OP that the February/March update stopped it from working on the q710al


----------



## FusionDragon (Jul 26, 2020)

Is there nothing else to try?


----------



## haitham.alrifaie (Jul 26, 2020)

djcal1985 said:


> Q710al o q710p already root, you can flash partition with partition backup apk

Click to collapse



can you please show me how to do that 

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> No, this means that you have created a patched boot.img  that can now be flashed onto the device then reboot the device and install Magisk Manager to complete the rooting process and install modules from within Magisk Manager. The patched boot.img that you created can now be found in your download folder in your internal storage on your device.
> 
> But, before you flash that boot.img....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when I open LGUP what selection should i choose? 
upgrade or partition ....?


----------



## james28909 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can anyone give me any info on rooting a LML713DL? It is a straight talk phone and really just want to be able to install and use drivedroid.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2020)

james28909 said:


> Can anyone give me any info on rooting a LML713DL? It is a straight talk phone and really just want to be able to install and use drivedroid.

Click to collapse



Straight talk devices have locked bootloaders, the standard rooting methods won't work on a locked bootloader, your only choice is to try the universal rooting apps and PC programs and hope they have an exploit that works on your device, which, they probably won't because they lost their effectiveness around the time that Marshmallow and Nougat were released.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## Dat1Developer (Sep 5, 2020)

Any progress on getting root for the stylo 4?


----------



## greenzmon (Sep 5, 2020)

my LG stylo from t mobile is unlocked but am having trouble finding twrp for the LG stylo 4...please help


----------



## g000n (Sep 24, 2020)

greenzmon said:


> my LG stylo from t mobile is unlocked but am having trouble finding twrp for the LG stylo 4...please help

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## stoag (Dec 2, 2020)

HeartOfFire1994 said:


> *Straightalk*
> 
> Im seeing everyone saying they have the MetroPCS version and others like Verizon, T-Mobile, and Boost but i havent seen anyone mention StraighTalk. I just got one from ST and was wondering if anyone has found a ST root? I used to quick root using Kingo or OneClick but its been a while and after checking those two Im still not rooted. Is there a more resourceful way to try it or am I just as SOL as everyone else? Side Note: I usually only root to remove bloatware apps like the preinstalled FB because I dont use FB. Is there a way to do so even without root because disabling isnt satifying enough lol.

Click to collapse




ThunderCock2 said:


> *HALPP!*
> 
> Bump...    Have Stylo 4 Q710AL
> Prepared to follow instructions at h t t p : / / androidbiits . com / root-sprint-lg-stylo-4-q710al-easily :
> ...

Click to collapse




Still have that patched boot image? I'll try.


----------



## 1171856 (Feb 16, 2021)

WoodysBeta Root-&-unlock said:


> *LG Stylo 4 unlock*
> 
> Obtaining unlock code for LG-Q710AL
> Method 1===100% working===patience needed=
> ...

Click to collapse



i need help


----------



## 1171856 (Feb 16, 2021)

g000n said:


> same here

Click to collapse



for do the configuring your phone


----------



## acrinym (Feb 16, 2021)

1171856 said:


> i need help

Click to collapse



What do you need help with?


----------



## g000n (Mar 13, 2021)

Any updates on this?


----------



## CatalystWon (Mar 20, 2021)

As part of a promotion from a major Canadian carrier I recently acquired a factory-carrier-unlocked LG Stylo 4 variant called “Q Stylo+” model # LMQ710WA. 

Before I came across this forum I installed all the OTA updates through the last one Q710WA10p. Strangely, ‘About-phone’ now displays the device as an LMQ710.FGN.

I was wondering what app I need to install on the PC to flash an earlier genuine LG firmware and if it even possible to install an earlier official version?

All LG drivers are installed on Windows 7. When in Firmware Update mode, ADB and FASTBOOT do not see device and Device Manager can't see the device. However when device is ON and I connect USB cable, ADB can see the device and reboots if requested and Device Manager sees the Stylo in numerous places. FASTBOOT does not work. Totally illogical to me. I was hoping to use FASTBOOT to test the unlock status.

Thanks!


----------



## Blitzd187 (Apr 6, 2021)

I waited about a yr and a half without service on my metro stylo4...i hit oem unlock from developers then requested unlock from metro and got it..ive never tried to root before and ive read all kinds of stuff about it...can someone tell me the correct steps into rooting..there are just too many options more than half dont sound right or good


----------



## g000n (Aug 27, 2021)

I hope someone can help us LMQ710MS here


----------



## AnnyParker (Oct 2, 2021)

LG is closing down its mobile developer site in December, and with it, I imagine the bootloader unlocker. So there's a small chance the info related to that will become public, but more likely, it'll be lost forever, so now the clock is ticking.

Looking through the bootloader unlock webpage source code, I found the site that's pinged by the form is this, which shows a mostly blank page, and has no accessible code beyond a message that says the service is unavailable. There may be a way to use the console to tinker with the code behind the scenes, but that remains to be tested.


----------



## james28909 (Oct 17, 2021)

Blitzd187 said:


> I waited about a yr and a half without service on my metro stylo4...i hit oem unlock from developers then requested unlock from metro and got it..ive never tried to root before and ive read all kinds of stuff about it...can someone tell me the correct steps into rooting..there are just too many options more than half dont sound right or good

Click to collapse



the unlock you got is not the bootloader unlock code. i am certain of it. what you got was carrier unlocked, not bootloader unlocked.


----------



## Jmcard8080 (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm trying to add this to as many relevant threads as I can I figured out finally how to get these phones into bootloader and download mode.

If you need to get into download mode turn the phone off unplug your USB cable hold the volume up button and plug the USB cable back into your PC

To get into bootloader mode turn the power off unplug the USB hold the volume down button plug the USB back into your PC


----------



## Jmcard8080 (Nov 22, 2021)

Also ran across this phone dialer code that opens the Stylo 4s hidden menu...
277634#*#

With it you can Grant permissions to edit APN settings, edit the ant settings, enter into engineering mode, etc..

I know I edited my APN settings removed xcap Added fota,Hipri

And so far seems as if my mobile data is running more smoothly and a little faster. I'm not sure if it's true about removing xcap removes the ability to tunnel your data to keep up with usage, I do know changing these three things has helped my data tremendously.


----------



## g000n (Nov 22, 2021)

Jmcard8080 said:


> I'm trying to add this to as many relevant threads as I can I figured out finally how to get these phones into bootloader and download mode.
> 
> If you need to get into download mode turn the phone off unplug your USB cable hold the volume up button and plug the USB cable back into your PC
> 
> To get into bootloader mode turn the power off unplug the USB hold the volume down button plug the USB back into your PC

Click to collapse



thanks

have you installed any custom roms for it?


----------



## Jmcard8080 (Nov 22, 2021)

g000n said:


> thanks
> 
> have you installed any custom roms for it?

Click to collapse



No still waiting for someone to unlock the boot loader.. I figured maybe with this it'll entice someone better than me to try


----------



## bearhard50 (Jan 21, 2022)

I dont understand my Metro pcs LM-710MS Say device is unlock, through the unlock device app . I also was able to  allow the device to be OEM  unlocked, I did that through the developer options, "is their something Iam missing here"!!!


----------



## bearhard50 (Jan 21, 2022)

Do you think I am able to flash this phone now Metro pcs , Tmobile LM-710MS??????


----------



## bearhard50 (Jan 21, 2022)

TwentyFoursWorld said:


> Has anyone tried to use an ADB flash tool in order to unlcok boot-loader?
> Also wanted to say im a returning member. I have been gone off this website for about 3 years. I use to work with samsung phones in my past but recently been caught in the dread of real-life. (Lol) just graduated high school and planning to major in computer sciences. Wish me luck.
> But on to the real deal here, im willing to help in anyway I can to get this phone fully functional of obtaining root/trwp/roms.
> https://www.techdroidtips.com/unlock-bootloader-lg-stylo-4-q710ms/
> ...

Click to collapse



i saw the steps for unlocking the bootloader, but and went to the LG Develper Website ,  couldn find what droidtips was talking about


----------



## hidronico (Jul 15, 2018)

So the LG Stylo 4 is a beautiful budget smartphone and i cant find any information on it here at xda so i figured i would start a thread for people to go to and discuss getting root on this device. Anyone with any experience or if anyone thinks the root process for another lg phone might work with this phone and is willing to test out and report back let us all know.


----------



## Andrive (Apr 2, 2022)

bearhard50 said:


> i saw the steps for unlocking the bootloader, but and went to the LG Develper Website ,  couldn find what droidtips was talking about

Click to collapse



what you saw was an auto generated article


----------

